# Trudnoća i porod > Prije začeća >  Odbrojavanje 8,9,10,11/14 ... by AdrianovaMamica, PileMalo, Maminaljubav i MazaMala

## AdrianovaMamica

Cure dobro dosle u novo cetverostruko odbrojavanje! Svima vama koje se trudite i cekate zelim sto prije plusice. A sigurna sam da se zeljama pridruzuju i ostale cure. Samo da znate da je bila jos koja trudnica nebi stala u naslov  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Cure još jednom čestitke.!

Neka nam i ovo odbrojavanje bude plodno kao i prethodno.

----------


## bubekica

Cestitam svima!
:grouphug:

----------


## Majuška

ČESTITKE cure  :Zaljubljen: 

Kako je lijepo vidjeti 4 nicka gore!

----------


## ivana.sky

:Klap:  bas je lijepo vidjeti toliko imena skupa u naslovu, cestitke jos jednom  :Heart:

----------


## pilemalo

Jeeeee! Nek i sljedeći mjesec bude isto tako brojno!

----------


## nivesa

Cestitam jos jednom svima. Nadam se da ce iduce odbrojavanje imat jos veci naslov!

----------


## nivesa

Sad neka netko danasnju listi prebaci netko ko je preko kompa..

----------


## ivana.sky

*lista** za      19.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 

adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  49 dc +
pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   48 dc +
mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  35 dc  +
stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29 dc* 


*odbrojavalice:* * 


nivesa  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
kudri  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  8 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  7 dc
žužy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  4 dc*

----------


## kudri

jako lijepo odbrojavanje! i jako plodno! nadam se da će biti još takvih!čestitam vam curke!!!

----------


## MazaMala

Svima šaljem dobru trudničku vibru,neka se ovako nastavi i na jesen...sa puno puno plusića i malih junačkih srdašca... :Kiss:

----------


## zadarmamica

Znaci vise ne pisemo na onoj...

----------


## ivana.sky

ostavimo sve one cikluse i sve lose sto je bilo tamo iza sebe i idemo hrabro dalje prema nasim +  :grouphug:

----------


## stork

:Very Happy:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Juhuuuu!!!!!!!!!!!!! Novo odbrojavanje je pocelo! Cestitam svim buducim mamicama koje su mengu i vitku liniju zamijenile za jutarnje mucnine, nagle promijene raspolozenja i veliki stomak!
Nadam se da ce vam trudnoca proci skolski, porod brzo i zdrave i debele bebe!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

xx

----------


## žužy

Eto vas!  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 
Čestitam od srca svim pobrojenim trudnicama!
Ja nisam otvarala novo odbr. jer kao što rekoh,čekala sam da se javi Maminaljubav..nisam htjela bez njenog odobrenja. Al drago mi je da je to učinila jedna od trudnica  :Smile: 
Imali smo početkom godine duplo odbrojavanje i pisano je pod jednim rednim brojem...al vjerojatno je i ovako u redu! 
I fala na tolkim javljanjima za listu...opče nebitno koja ju bude objavila,može ona koja dođe prva,osim naših trudnica,mislim da one ne vode listu.
Tako da...*MAMI,ivana.sky*  ,koja več bude sutra..mene skinite s liste,i sve naše trudnice. Puuuuuusa!

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ja sam mislila da redni broj ide po svakoj trudnici pa sam zato dodala 4 brojke. Cjeli naslov taman naknap mi je stao, zato i jesu samo 3 točkice...

----------


## zadarmamica

Bila sam kod ginekologice.ocistila sam se.kaze da je to bila trudnoca i da netrebam raditi dodatne pretrage.da ce to odluciti nakon papa testa.inace sve ok.spremno za novu trudnocu.
Rekla je da ovaj ciklus preskocimo da se svi hormoni izreguliraju.
Ali nisam sigurna da cu izdrzat. :Smile: 

Ako nemogu cekati da navratim do nje na folikulometriju u cetvrtak kad bi mi trebala biti ovulacija.ali nemam auto tada pa nista od toga.

----------


## Šiškica

Čestitam cure!! prekrasno je vidjeti četverostruko odbrojavanje  :grouphug:  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!
Po običaju, kuham kavu, navratite.

Moja M napokon prestala i krećemo u nove pobjede.

----------


## MAMI 2

> *lista** za      20.09.2014.  *  
> *~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 
> 
> * (ne)čekalice:** 
> 
> adrianovamamica ~~~~~~~~~~~  50 dc +
> pilemalo     ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   49 dc +
> mazamala  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36 dc  +
> stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30 dc* 
> ...


*.*

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa dobro došla u gornji dom!
Navijmo za + ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

Kao šta vidite nekaj sam zeznula s listom,još mi je rano, oprostite.

----------


## stork

Jutar!
*MAMI* samo obrišeš mamice s plusekima jer smo na njihovom odbrojavanju (daj mi da makar malo uživam na vrhu liste  :Laughing:  )
M još nema, BT šeće 36,7-36,8. Nije li to malo nisko za normalnu T? (Mislim, kad mi je bila zdrava T, BT je bila 37-27,2, a kod misseda nije nikad došla do 37; jel to može biti zbog niskog prog?)   :Confused:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Nivesu!

Jutro cure, kavu preskacem nesto mi je mučno...

----------


## žužy

*stork*,vidi moj trudnički grafić.. http://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/c...e.php?start=12 
A još sam i dodatno uzimala progesteron.
A baci oko i na onaj od *ljubilice*,ima ga u potpisu. Bazalna jest povišena u lutealnoj i ako dođe do trudnoče ostaje povišena..ali nema pravila da mora baš biti oko 37.
I moja temp. je vrlo različita sad u odnosu na od prije dvije godine npr...tako da,no sikiriki.

I da,  :fige:  koka,ipak si ti sad na samom vršku liste a to zvuči čist ok!  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

> Puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za Nivesu!
> 
> Jutro cure, kavu preskacem nesto mi je mučno...


Veliš nešto... :Laughing: 
 :Zaljubljen:

----------


## stork

*Žužy* pa i ja mislim da je ok, kasni 2 dana (dobro, zna se dogoditi da mi 2x god dodje na 32dc, ali nikad poslije toga), jedino kaj izostaje ona klasična trudnička cicobolja, meni je to svaki put prvi sy. Zapravo, nekak su osjetljive bočno na dodir, ali ne i same od sebe. Zadnji put su me rasturale i čim su prestale znala sam da nekaj nije kak treba. I jučer sam imala poprilično "vjetrovit dan", najgore mi kad me uhvati u liftu na poslu pa si samo mislim da ne stane i da netko ne uđe  :Laughing:  I dole mi nekak lagano kao grč u maternici... Hahaha jesam ga spetljala...

----------


## bubicazubica

još jednom velike čestitke našim trudnicama i novom odbrojavanju!!!!!!!!!!
neka se samo tako nastavi ovaj pozitivan niz!!!
neka bude nada i ohrabrenje onim curama kojima je to najpotrebnije...jer znam da ćete(ćemo) uspijeti!!!

----------


## stork

*bubica* i tebi  :fige:

----------


## žužy

> *Žužy* pa i ja mislim da je ok, kasni 2 dana (dobro, zna se dogoditi da mi 2x god dodje na 32dc, ali nikad poslije toga), jedino kaj izostaje ona klasična trudnička cicobolja, meni je to svaki put prvi sy. Zapravo, nekak su osjetljive bočno na dodir, ali ne i same od sebe. Zadnji put su me rasturale i čim su prestale znala sam da nekaj nije kak treba. I jučer sam imala poprilično "vjetrovit dan", najgore mi kad me uhvati u liftu na poslu pa si samo mislim da ne stane i da netko ne uđe  I dole mi nekak lagano kao grč u maternici... Hahaha jesam ga spetljala...



Hmmm...a nebi pišnula a?
Veliš rano ti je...neznam,ja nebi mogla živjeti u neznanju,pogotovo tak dok mi kasni. A znala ja ranije il kasnije,nebude pomoglo nit odmoglo ako (kojim slučajem) ne uspije.
Par frendica mi je reklo da su ih cice bolele samo sa strane,to im bilo čudno pa su pišnule test i eto plusića.
Sretno!

----------


## Ženica_85

Pozdrav svimaaaa, neka smo okrenule novu stranicu!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Cure help...!! Jos uvijek me pika onak u maternici....to sad vec traje danima....nije ne izdrzivo i nije stalno. Ali nije ugodno. Bas kao da me sa iglom netko pika.???

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Tako je meni kad imam ovulaciju. Nemoj se opterecivati, moguce da je pms, pocetak trudnoce, ionako cemo ubrzo saznati  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Strah me da nije neka bolestina opet....obicno u pmsu nemam talvih nuspojava

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      21.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31 dc* 
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc*

*odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 


*yummy_mummy  ~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17 dc
zamamicadar   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  10 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  9 dc*

----------


## kudri

Cure,help!! Ovaj cikls sam počela mjeriti bazalnu. 13dc mi je ff označio ovulaciju,no pozitivna lh trakica mi je bila tek jučer na 15dc,a i danas bolove imam kao da ovuliram.
Jel mogu će da o bude ne prvi dan porasta temperatura,nego 2-3??

----------


## bubekica

Moguce je da ce t opet porasti pa ce prebaciti ovulaciju.

----------


## MAMI 2

Vidjet ćeš kakva će temp. biti sutra, najvjerojatnije će ti prebaciti, tak je i meni znalo biti.

U svakom slučaju sad u akciju.

----------


## ivekica

Evo nas na novom odbrojavanju  :Smile: 

Nivesa da nisi prehladila jajnike. Mene tako pika kad si jajnike i bubrege nazebem.

----------


## ivekica

Čestitke još jednom svim budućim mamicama! Nek vam trudnoća bude uredna, a bebice zdrave!! Od srca čestitke!

----------


## <mišica>

Bok cure, evo mene s maturalca, uspjela sam mjeriti t svako jutro, ali sam jutros zaspala, prespavala do 11...
Čestitam svim trudnicama  :Smile:

----------


## Zara__

Cestitam od srca svim trudnicama <3
A nama ostalim zelim puno srece  :Smile: 
Da i mi uskoro ako Bog da ugledamo plusic ili dvije ctrice na testu .
Ljubim vas sve  :Kiss: **

----------


## stork

Prije minutu gravignost mini ||

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

STORK jesi ti to trudna???

----------


## stork

> STORK jesi ti to trudna???


Izgleda  :Wink: 

Samo molim vas, uzdržite se od čestitanja, ipak 3 anđela u 2 T u godinu i pol... nemrem opisat mješavinu osjećaja...

----------


## nivesa

> Evo nas na novom odbrojavanju 
> 
> Nivesa da nisi prehladila jajnike. Mene tako pika kad si jajnike i bubrege nazebem.


Sumnjam. Toliko pazim na to da ne vjerujem. Prije god.dana sam imala upalu jajnika i nije to ta bol. Pod upalom sam umirala od bolova ovo ne vise bockanje .

----------


## nivesa

Stork nadam se iskreno da ce ti ovo bit kak treba do kraja!

----------


## nivesa

Zara priduzi nam se

----------


## stork

> Stork nadam se iskreno da ce ti ovo bit kak treba do kraja!


Iz tvojih usta u Božje uši  :Smile: 
Sad si ti na redu, čekam te da skupa otvorimo novo odbrojavanje!!! Meni ovo tvoje pikanje dobro zvuči, tak je i mene poslije O pikalo po lijevom dijelu trbuha izmedju pupka i jajnika odozdo prema gore. Sad mislim da ima i to neke veze...

----------


## nivesa

> Iz tvojih usta u Božje uši 
> Sad si ti na redu, čekam te da skupa otvorimo novo odbrojavanje!!! Meni ovo tvoje pikanje dobro zvuči, tak je i mene poslije O pikalo po lijevom dijelu trbuha izmedju pupka i jajnika odozdo prema gore. Sad mislim da ima i to neke veze...


Ah ne znam...mozda ...ali sumnjam. Nisam ja te srece. Sad cea ti svoje odbrojavanje!  :Smile:

----------


## Sandra1971

Stork!!! Ljubim, a čestitke ovaj put ostavljam za 2015. kad ti dođem u babinje  :Smile:  al prije toga moramo ponoviti kavu! Čestitam našim trudnicama na novom odbrojavanju i svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~ za nove plusiće!

----------


## ivana.sky

stork  :fige:  neka bude sve u redu... treca sreca!! ~~~~~~  :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

Prijavljujem svoju cicobolju.....  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

Stork
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## ivana.sky

(.)(.) bole al onak iznutra nekak, ne znam kak bi objasnila, krenule cvimbice, i uuuuuuuuzasna zelja danas za slatkim... nije li mi malo prerano za pms??

----------


## nivesa

> (.)(.) bole al onak iznutra nekak, ne znam kak bi objasnila, krenule cvimbice, i uuuuuuuuzasna zelja danas za slatkim... nije li mi malo prerano za pms??


Kaj su cvimbice?

----------


## Ninunanu

baš vas je ljepo vidjet ovoliko u naslovu 
Čestitke cure i da ostatak ubrzo ugleda plusice   :Kiss:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Kaj su cvimbice?


čvimbe- pa su male čvimbice = akne, bubuljice...

----------


## nivesa

Hihi lol  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

I ja... buuuu...




> Prijavljujem svoju cicobolju.....

----------


## stork

> Ah ne znam...mozda ...ali sumnjam. Nisam ja te srece. Sad cea ti svoje odbrojavanje!


Neću. Imala sam već jedno ove godine pa je neslavno završilo. Sad bum jedino s tobom, ak mi dozvoliš  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Hehe stork onda bus se nacekala ili docekala drugu trudnocu

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ajde cure, prestanite sa tim negativnostima!
Sram vas i stid bilo!
Sezona trudnoca je pocela...
Vrijeme je da otvorimo peterostruko odbrojavanje. Nema vise izgovora, ima da sve zatrudnimo :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Iskreno ja sam totalno izgubila nadu. Kad dobijem m mislim da odlazim sa liste na neko vrijeme...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nemoj nivesa, bit ce mi dosadno bez tebe...
Ne moras biti na listi jer nesto ocekujes. Ja sam pocela biti na listi iz ciste zabave, tek toliko da vidim sa kojom drugom zenom mi je uskladjen ciklus  :Wink:

----------


## pilemalo

*Nivesa*, ako će ti biti lakše skini se s liste na mjesec dva i onda nas iznedadi dobrim vijestima! *Stork*, držim fige da sve bude super!

----------


## žužy

Ma *stork*,ja ti bum poskočila malo ipak  :Very Happy: !
A onda velike  :fige:  za dalje,da sve bude kako treba!

----------


## žužy

> Ajde cure, prestanite sa tim negativnostima!
> Sram vas i stid bilo!
> Sezona trudnoca je pocela...
> Vrijeme je da otvorimo peterostruko odbrojavanje. Nema vise izgovora, ima da sve zatrudnimo


*X*

----------


## ivekica

Potpisujem yummy mummy  :Wink: 
Sljedeći mjesec je moj. Ovaj nismo ni imali odnose, dragi je još na moru. Polažem sve nade u listopad  :Smile: 

Cure u gornjem domu, držim palčeve!

----------


## <mišica>

Dobila sam nalaze spolnih hormona, 4.dan ciklusa, testosteron i slobodni testosteron u nebesima, LH, DHEA-S i androstendion isto visoki... danasa sam vadila i progesteron, ali sumnjam da će išta pametno pokazati jer po mojim procjenama (BBT, trakice i sluz) ovulacija (još) nije bila
Prema onome što mi je rekao google, ovo je PCOS  :Sad:  Ima li netko savjet, iskustvo, nešto???

----------


## bubekica

*mišica* mozes li mi napisati tocne vrijednosti FSH i LH?
nazalost, moje iskustvo s pcos je blago receno bogato, tu sam za sva tvoja pitanja.

----------


## <mišica>

FSH je 7.11, a LH 18.52  :Sad:

----------


## bubekica

da, to je tipican odnos za pcos  :Sad:  kakva ti je slika jajnika na uzv?
terapija postoji razna, metformin ukoliko je poremecen metabolizam secera (za to bi bilo dobro napraviti ogtt), klomifen za izazivanje ovulacije (topla preporuka prvo napraviti spermiogram, kako bi se iskljucio muski faktor), promjena prehrane (lchf je dobar izbor, znaci potpuna eliminacija ugljikohidrata)....

----------


## Majuška

*Stork* yay!!! 
nemremo ne bit sretne - ipak je to nova trudnoća, nova nada 
Nek je ovaj put sa srećom do kraja!  :fige: 



Evo mene sa 38 tt polako iščekujem svoju gospodičnu  :štrika: 
Sve vas puno pozdravljam

----------


## <mišica>

> da, to je tipican odnos za pcos  kakva ti je slika jajnika na uzv?
> terapija postoji razna, metformin ukoliko je poremecen metabolizam secera (za to bi bilo dobro napraviti ogtt), klomifen za izazivanje ovulacije (topla preporuka prvo napraviti spermiogram, kako bi se iskljucio muski faktor), promjena prehrane (lchf je dobar izbor, znaci potpuna eliminacija ugljikohidrata)....


na jednom mi je dr vidjela par cista, kad sam prije cca god dana radila ogtt, bilo je sve ok, a i ovi hormoni su bili ok
jel moguće da se sve poremetilo zbog kilaže?
di se može napraviti spermiogram, tj koja je procedura s uputnicama, naručivanjem itd?

----------


## bubekica

*mišica* kakve promjene kilaze?
sgram najjednostavnije moze napraviti na VV, uputnicu mu daje njegov lijecnik opce prakse, mislim da se ne narucuje, uputnica se predaje na 2. katu na prijemnom salteru, ali bolje da provjeris na 23 53 904 (bar mislim da je dobar broj).
koliko dugo pokusavate?

----------


## <mišica>

Udebljala sam se u ajmo reći zadnjih godinu, dvihe, malo sam smršavila pred svadbu, od stresa valjda, sad se opet vratilo
A ne pazimo se od 5.mjeseca, ali ne mogu reći da smo baš ciljali na plodne dane

----------


## bubekica

nakon 4 mjeseca pokusavanja ne bih dizala paniku, koliko imate godina?
moguce je da je od debljanja... ne znam doduse o koliko je kila rijec.

----------


## <mišica>

napunila sam 30 prije mjesec dana
inače sam bila bucka, sad imam 85kg na 165cm, previše, kako god okreneš

----------


## bubekica

ako ikako mozes, pokusaj izbaciti ugljikohidrate iz prehrane, vjerujem da ce to donijeti velike promjene.

----------


## <mišica>

Ma kako ne bi mogla, jedino što će me mamiti je krumpir, ali pregrmit ću to, kruh ionako ne jedem, a bez tjestenine i riže mogu
Joj kak je dobro imati podršku  :Smile:  Puno hvala na savjetima
Jel PCOS utječe na BBT, da je nastavim mjeriti?

----------


## bubekica

nema na cemu  :Wink: 
i slatkise moras izbaciti, inace ima tu super recepata...
http://istineilaziohrani.blogspot.com/

ako ti se da, dobro je mjeriti bbt, ne utjece pcos kao takav, ali se lijepo vidi kako je ciklus anovulatoran jer temp samo skace gore dolje.

----------


## <mišica>

Danas sam vadila progesteron, ali s obzirom da mi ni temp ni sluz ni trakice ne pokazuju ovulaciju, vjerojatno je taj nalaz isto loš, pogotovo što i inače imam duže cikluse...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav curke! Eto mene da vam se malo izjadam...neveano za odbrojavanje...
Ne znam da li se sjecate one moje "frendice"  koja mi je nakon drugog spontanog onako ponosno rekla kako je ona sigurna kako nikad nece imati problema sa zatrudnjivanjem i kako ce zatrudniti od prve bez problema (zena ima 35 godina i jos ne planira imati djece)?
Uglavnom, prestala sam ju kontaktirati jer mi je njeno ponasanje bilo krajnje bezobrazno. Nije da sam joj falila, ali eto, javila mi se nedavno da joj se u zivotu dogadaju uzasne stvari i da joj je jaaako tesko. Naravno, ja budala sam nasjela. I tako sam se ja javila "prijateljici da vidim kako je". Dogovorile mi chat. Izjadala mi se kako joj je tata bolestan. Ja glupaca slusala. Reda radi me ocito pitala kako sam. Ja njoj kako mi je svekrva tesko bolesna i kako sam stalno po bolnicama i kako sam imala jos jedan spontani. Na to ona meni, da nema vremena sad pricati, neka joj posaljem mail.
Jesam li ja preosjetljiva ili je ovo stvarno ruzno od nje?
I postoje li osobe kojima na celu pise budala? Ako postoje, ja sam definitivno jedna od njih jer stalno naletavam na emocionalne vampire...

Ispricavam se sto sam 'sletjela' sa teme, ali eto, morala sam ovo hitno sa nekime podijeliti...

----------


## nivesa

Yummy nemoj joj se vise javljat i bok. Pa takva osoba te ni ne zasluzuje u svom zivotu!

----------


## nivesa

Pcos ti nije smak svjeta tak da se ne sekiras puno. Nije nekad najugodnije al zivis s tim najnormalnije. I cak mozes ostat t prirodno, ja sam zivi primjer. Samo moras smrsavit. I onda ce se to lagano normalizirat

----------


## MAMI 2

OOOOO pa opet lijepe vijesti!

Tako je lijepo pročitati da netko ima +!
Sve će biti ok, mora biti, draga zaslužila si.

I cure molim vas pozitiva i biti će dobro, iako znam da je teško ponekad biti pozitivan pogotovo nakon svega što ste prošle, ali što nam osim vjere u bolje sutra ostaje, ako to i nadu izgubimo, što ćemo.

Danas nema liste?

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      22.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc*
*yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc*

*odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 


*
ženica_85  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18 dc
zamamicadar   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  11 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   10dc*

----------


## MAMI 2

Yummy mummy dobro došla u ljubičice!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ kolektivno za sve curke!

----------


## ivekica

Yummy ne zaslužuješ takve prijatelje u životu! Znam da nas uvijek vezu uspomene na neke lijepe dane, ali to treba ostavit u prošlosti. To ti se zovu emocionalni vampiri. Iscrpit će našu energiju, a zauzvrat nećemo dobiti ni lijepu riječ. Bolje jedan pravi, nego 10 takvih... Nisi ti kriva, nije ni ona što je takva, ali nek nađe sebi ravnog. Ti troši osjećaje na prave ljude.

Mišica, ja sam ti nutricionist pa ukoliko trebaš neki savjet ili jelovnik da ti složimo. Javi se na pvt. Isto vrijedi i za ostale cure, pomoći ću vam koliko mogu.

Ja imam PCOS i prehranom sam ih uspjela dotjerat u red da jajnici sad rade ko švicarska ura. Bez obzira što su i dalje ko mjesečeva kora, redovno dobivam menstruacije i imam normalnu ovulaciju. Tako da, prehranom se može dosta toga regulirati.

Do tipkanja  :Wink:

----------


## bubekica

ivekica, koliko dugo je trebalo da ti se uspostave ciklusi otkako si promijenila prehranu?

----------


## zadarmamica

Na listi ste krivo napisale.
Nije zamamicadar nego zadarmamica

----------


## stork

> Na listi ste krivo napisale.
> Nije zamamicadar nego zadarmamica


 :Laughing:   :Laughing: 
*MAMI2*  :oklagija:

----------


## zadarmamica

Volila bi ja dar dobiti  :bye:  :Heart:

----------


## ivekica

Bubekica, nakon što sam izgubila 5-6 kg, promijenila režim prehrane i lagano trening ili šetnja, trebalo je 2-3 mjeseca. Točno za Novu sam odlučila iz korijena promijenit stil života i tamo negdje u ožujku, travnju ciklus se stabilizirao.
Ali masnoće i šećeri su najveći problem
..mislim da to sve znamo  :Smile:  samo se treba dogoditi onaj klik u glavi

----------


## nivesa

Zadarmamica mozda ga dobijes!

----------


## MAMI 2

Zadarmamica oprosti nije bilo namjerno, nenam pojma kako. Neće se ponovit sano me nemojte tući.

----------


## nivesa

Mami hahaha pa tko radi taj i grjesi!

----------


## zadarmamica

> Zadarmamica oprosti nije bilo namjerno, nenam pojma kako. Neće se ponovit sano me nemojte tući.


Ma nema problema.  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure, eto mene opet. Hvala na razumijevanju kad su u pitanju bezobrazne frendice. Mislim da sam se ove rijesila...

Stork, cestitam na plusicu! Nadam se da ce ovaj puta biti skolski. Treci puta Bog pomaze!

Eto i mene u ljubicicama, makar nista od bebaca ovaj mjesec, ono i kad sam planirala napraviti bebu sam se u zadnji tren ukakila u gace od straha i rekla muzu da gumicu stavi. Nadam se da ce iduci ciklus biti sa manje straha i panike.

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      23.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc*
*yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25 dc*


*odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 


*
ivekica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  12 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   11 dc*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Kavica za ekipu je kuhana.

Ženica dobro došla u gornji dom!

----------


## ivana.sky

jutro zene!  :Wink:  polako svi simptomi pmsa tu, ocekujem vjesticu

----------


## zadarmamica

Cure koje su imale biokemijsku...dali ste odmah iduci ciklus isle na trudnocu ili ste preskocile?
Rekla mi je ginekologica kao da mogu ali bolje da preskocim ovaj ciklus.
A ja se mislim da bar jedan dan probam pa vidim oce li se uvatiti.

----------


## ivekica

Dobro jutro svima  :Smile: 

Zadarmamica, nažalost nemam savjet oko toga. 

Sinoć sam se gadno posvađala s dragim. Nekad mi da smo na istoj razini, a nekad uopće ne vidim budućnost s njim pa se zapitam ima li doista smisla da sad radimo bebu. To može samo odmoći. Teško mi je samoj, a tako bi bilo i da imamo bebaca. On non stop radi. Jesam li ja luda sto se nikako ne mogu pomiriti s tim? Znam da nije ni njemu lako. Baš sam nikakva  :Sad:  malo sam offtopic, ali nemam s kim podijelit to.

----------


## nivesa

> Cure koje su imale biokemijsku...dali ste odmah iduci ciklus isle na trudnocu ili ste preskocile?
> Rekla mi je ginekologica kao da mogu ali bolje da preskocim ovaj ciklus.
> A ja se mislim da bar jedan dan probam pa vidim oce li se uvatiti.


Obicno sam do sad cula da cure uspjesno ostanu t odmah nakon biokemijske...ne znam..

----------


## nivesa

Mene bole cice. Danas i pecka onak unutra  :Sad:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Obicno sam do sad cula da cure uspjesno ostanu t odmah nakon biokemijske...ne znam..


O tome sam i ja citala.moram muza nagovoriti jer on se sada boji da nebi opet lose zavrsilo.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Sinoć sam se gadno posvađala s dragim. Nekad mi da smo na istoj razini, a nekad uopće ne vidim budućnost s njim pa se zapitam ima li doista smisla da sad radimo bebu. To može samo odmoći. Teško mi je samoj, a tako bi bilo i da imamo bebaca. On non stop radi. Jesam li ja luda sto se nikako ne mogu pomiriti s tim? Znam da nije ni njemu lako. Baš sam nikakva  malo sam offtopic, ali nemam s kim podijelit to.


 :Love:

----------


## <mišica>

e sad sam totalno zbunjena, FF mi je u tablici pokazao da mi je ovulacija bila u petak, iako nisam imala nikakvih drugih znakova osim blagog rasta temperature
a sad sam piškila na lh trakicu i skroz je tamna kao i kontrolna linija, tak da pretpostavljam da bi ovulacija trebala biti uskoro (inače, piškila sam i jučer i prekjučer i bila je skroz blijeda)
jel moguće da pcos utječe na lh trakice pa da je ovo lažno pozitivan test za ovulaciju, ili mi je temperatura pod utjecajem pcosa pa je FF krivo izračunao?

----------


## ivana.sky

misica ja imam pcos, anovulacijske cikluse i pratim cikluse s trakicama, bez obzira sto ovulacije nemam, vec preko 6mj... ako je zbilja pcos i disbalans hormona, jako tesko ces uhvatit ovulaciju... prvo pitanje jel je uopce i imas (sto ces vidit po progesteronu), ne zelim te obeshrabriti ali kod pcosa je to jako zeznuto... a drugo tebi je lh u krvi stalno povisen i trakice ti ne pokuzaju realno ono sto je...

tolko iz mog isksutva i razgovorima sa doktorima i specijalistima, rijesi sve nalaze, ne zamaraj se trakicama i simptomima ovulacije dok oni ne dodju, samo spontano, pa ces znat vise kad nalazi dodju...

p.s. imas pp

----------


## Ženica_85

> Dobro jutro svima 
> 
> Zadarmamica, nažalost nemam savjet oko toga. 
> 
> Sinoć sam se gadno posvađala s dragim. Nekad mi da smo na istoj razini, a nekad uopće ne vidim budućnost s njim pa se zapitam ima li doista smisla da sad radimo bebu. To može samo odmoći. Teško mi je samoj, a tako bi bilo i da imamo bebaca. On non stop radi. Jesam li ja luda sto se nikako ne mogu pomiriti s tim? Znam da nije ni njemu lako. Baš sam nikakva  malo sam offtopic, ali nemam s kim podijelit to.


Pozdrav cure svima, posebno nosečicama (trudnicama :Smile: 
Da, u gornjem domu sam, ali mislim da je tipičan PMS.
Draga Ivekica, ako ti je utjeha, ima još ženica koje su zbog prirode posla muža (ing. građevine,  stalno na terenu, van Zg-a) često same,  a još sam dobila i poslovno uvjetovani otkaz 15.9. (naslutilo se da planiram trudnoću, da, daaa), tako da sam fakat sama doma i teško je ulovit muža...
Između razgovora za posao, onda još razmišljam o njemu, koječemu i sredstvima koja pospješuju trudnoću!He, hee...
Evo, samo ovaj mjesec sam investirala 20 € u onaj Conceive + fertility Lubricant i napunila kutijicu medom i cimetom (pročitala nedavno da su ženama koje nisu mogle zatrudnjeti u Japanu i Kini mazale desni 3 x dnevno s tom smjesicom i pomoglo bi).
Tako da... samo polako i smireno!
Imala sam i ja ludu fazu prije par mjeseci, gdje sam svaku M doživljavala kao vlastiti nesupjeh i plakala sam u prosjeku svakih 5 dana, ali jednostavno sam uz pomoć muža promijenila svijest o tome svemu i sad gledam samo pozitivno, s vjerom!
Teško je "ne misliti na torticu"  :Smile: , ali da se cure i samo hrabro! Mi žene smo čudo!!!   :grouphug:

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      24.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29 dc*
*yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26 dc*
*ivekica*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  *25 dc*

*odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 

*

<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  13 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   12 dc*

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooooooo!

Služim kavu i ˘~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve.

Ivekica dobro došla u gornji dom.

Ajmo simptome na sunce.

Gdje nam je naša trudnica?

Žuži javi nam se.

----------


## ivekica

Hvala na pozitivnim vibrama  :Smile: 
Mami, obzirom na 1 odnos i to prekjučer, ako se dogodi,malog ću prozvati Houdini ili Coperfield haha.
Ostalima u gornjem domu šaljem isto puno vibri. Nadam se da ste imale više sreće.
Puse svima 
I trudnice, izvijesti nas, nemoj nas držati u neizvjesnosti  :Smile:

----------


## žužy

Tu sam *MAMI*,mislim ja na vas!   :grouphug:  :mama:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Tu sam *MAMI*,mislim ja na vas!


Kada je ET.

----------


## žužy

Vjerojatno u subotu,sutra budem znala.  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

> Vjerojatno u subotu,sutra budem znala.


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ !

----------


## stork

*Žužy* go girl!
Kod mene osim 3 prišta na bradi i vjetrova, tu i tam cicke malo sa strane zabole kad skinem gudnjak i drugo niš. Ok, legnem i poslije ručka i nemrem iza 9 navečer gledati, al' čeznem za onim pravim simptomima kaj sam imala prilike iskusiti u prijašnjim T...
Gornjodomkama  :fige:

----------


## MAMI 2

> *Žužy* go girl!
> Kod mene osim 3 prišta na bradi i vjetrova, tu i tam cicke malo sa strane zabole kad skinem gudnjak i drugo niš. Ok, legnem i poslije ručka i nemrem iza 9 navečer gledati, al' čeznem za onim pravim simptomima kaj sam imala prilike iskusiti u prijašnjim T...
> Gornjodomkama


Draga tek si na početku, doći će i ostali simptomi, opusti se i uživaj.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ja sam imala zaredom tri biokemijske. Nema potrebe preskakati. Jedino ako ces se ti osjecati bolje psihicki, preskoci, ako je sve to za tebe prevvise...
Bila sam kod vrhunskog strucnjaka bas radi tih biokemijskih i rekao je da ne treba preskakati. Jedino sto je jos napomenuo da uzimam 1 mg folne kiseline umjesto 400 mikrograma.




> Cure koje su imale biokemijsku...dali ste odmah iduci ciklus isle na trudnocu ili ste preskocile?
> Rekla mi je ginekologica kao da mogu ali bolje da preskocim ovaj ciklus.
> A ja se mislim da bar jedan dan probam pa vidim oce li se uvatiti.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Uuuuuuuuuuuuuu, zuzi, jesi li ti to trudna? Bas sam mislila neki dan na tebe i kako si ti ovdje najdulje i da bi bio red da zatrudnis...nadam se da su moje misli isle drito iz moje glave u Bozje usi  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Ja sam imala zaredom tri biokemijske. Nema potrebe preskakati. Jedino ako ces se ti osjecati bolje psihicki, preskoci, ako je sve to za tebe prevvise...
> Bila sam kod vrhunskog strucnjaka bas radi tih biokemijskih i rekao je da ne treba preskakati. Jedino sto je jos napomenuo da uzimam 1 mg folne kiseline umjesto 400 mikrograma.


Upravo me zvala frendica da su neki dojt rekli jednoj da ni u ludilu jesti tunu zbog metala.ona ostecuje plod.znala sam da nesmim puno u trudnoci ali prosli mjesec sam ju jako puno jela.sada vise ne.ta je cura imala spontani.

----------


## kudri

YM, mislim da si nešto krivo shvatila. u subotu bi žužy trebala imati transfer...ako se ne varam.

cure, kako u potpis stavit graf ff. znam da ste već to jednom objašnjavale, ali ne mogu pronaći gdje. sama ne uspjevam.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Dobro, zabuna. To ja citam ono sto bi zeljela  :Smile: 




> YM, mislim da si nešto krivo shvatila. u subotu bi žužy trebala imati transfer...ako se ne varam.
> 
> cure, kako u potpis stavit graf ff. znam da ste već to jednom objašnjavale, ali ne mogu pronaći gdje. sama ne uspjevam.

----------


## žužy

*Yummy*,slobodno neka ode iz tvojih usta u božje uši  :Smile: 
Nisam trudna,u postupku smo vračanja smrzlića.

*zadarmamica*,tuna ima dosta žive u sebi,koja pak šteti plodu..tako  da je ne preporučaju jesti više od jedne konzerve tjedno. I to bijele tune,jer ona ima manje žive.
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/sto-...ca-treba-znati

*kudri* ,na vrhu stranice imaš opciju Sharing pa klikneš na to. Zatim na Setup,i onda skopiraš link koji ti se pojavi u prozorčiću.
I zaljepiš ga u potpis.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Tuna se izbjegava u trudnoci radi zive. Isto kao i sabljarka, grdobina, morski pas. Razlog je taj sto ziva ostecuje mozak zapravo. Kako u biokemijska nastaje uglavnom radi krivo rasporedjenog DNK, sumnjam da je to sto si jela tunu razlog tvoje biokemijske. Naravno, dobro je da ju izbjegavas u buducnosti iskljucivo iz razloga kako bi se mozak djeteta razvio. Meni je to dokrotica sve lijepo objasnila u mojoj prvoj trudnoci. Dakle tuna NECE izazvati pobacaj ali i dalje nije preporucljiva....




> Upravo me zvala frendica da su neki dojt rekli jednoj da ni u ludilu jesti tunu zbog metala.ona ostecuje plod.znala sam da nesmim puno u trudnoci ali prosli mjesec sam ju jako puno jela.sada vise ne.ta je cura imala spontani.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

http://magazin.net.hr/zdravlje/istra...ansi-za-uspjeh

Eto zuzi, sve je jasno! Ovaj put imas vece sanse za uspijeh. Ja se iskreno nadam da ces zatrudniti sa blizancima kad vec tako dugo cekas.
A sada, moje zelje za tvoje dvojceke:
curica i decko-tako da dobijes odmah oba spola.
decko da jako puno spava. curica malo manje, tako da ti ne bude dosadno
da oboje budu debeli i veseli i da se dobro slazu
da ih ne rodis prije 38. tjedna
i da imas jutarnje mucnine (tako da mi ovdje ne budemo previse ljubomorne  :Laughing: )

----------


## žužy

Fala ti *Yummy* na lijepim željama.
Živila ti meni i došla mi u babinje sa istima!  :pivo:

----------


## stork

> Draga tek si na početku, doći će i ostali simptomi, opusti se i uživaj.


Ma baš sam onak smireno radosna, za razliku od prošle, dje sam od samog početka osjećala da nekaj nije kako treba. Samo bih željela trudničko kukanje zbog simptoma što prije  :Laughing:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nema frke! Stizem u babinje!

----------


## stork

I da, *žužy* fakat je vrijeme da ti se nekaj prije  :fige:

----------


## žužy

Kaj ne da je?
Več sama sebi na živce idem viseči tu s vama mladima..  :lool:  :lool:  :alexis: 

A tebi,nek sve moguče trudničke radosti počnu što prije  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## kudri

stork, čestitam!!!žužy, držim fige da je to TVOJ MJESEC!! i ne, nisam skužila kako se stavi link...baš sam plavuša. nije mi se ništ pojavilo u prozorčiću. da kopiram link koji se pojavi u traci za upis web adrese?

----------


## žužy

Ne,nebu ti tak uspjelo,slalo nas bude na naše grafiće koje imamo a ostale na naslovnicu.
Dakle,na samom vrhu svoje naslovnice imaš: Home  Data  View  Analysis  Sharing  Chart  Settings
Ti stavi miša na Sharing. Otvorit će ti se red stavki koje možeš odabrati.
Ispod Charting Home Page ti piše Setup,klikni na to.
Pojavit će ti se u prvom redu - Your Charting Home Page Web Address:
Ti skopiraj ono što ti piše ispod toga. Znači,nije to link na koji možeš kliknuti,več piše u "normalnom obliku".
Aj probaj.

----------


## kudri

Piše mi u prvom redu: Your intro Message...????aaa.sad kužim. morala sam skrolati do dna stranice i kliknuti Create your home page! E,sad radi.

----------


## MAMI 2

Žuži pa nisu baš svi mladi ovdje, ima nas starih koka.

Kudri uspjela si, ja kad sam svoj stavljala, stavila sam od Žuži kako nemam pojma hahaha.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Žuži držim fige da ti bude uspješan transfer i da dobiš bebu  :Smile:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Juce sam bila naručena za pregled, ali me dr nije pregledala niti mi radila uzv da vidi jel se ja se nadam bebe razvijaju. Mislila sam da će radit uzv s obzirom da se zadnji put vidjela samo gestacijska vrećica. Umjesto toga šalje mene i muza na Rebro na gensko savjetovanje. Pitala da radim i biopsiju kad dođe vrijeme, rekla sam da ne zelim. Rekla je da u tom slučaju cu joj morati nesto potpisat i da jos razmislim, te da ako ništa bar mogu obavit to gen.test. I da dođem tek kad dobijem to mišljenje iz Zg. Zanima ju sta ce reci. I ona i moja mama zasad lagano dižu paniku, a ja se nadam da se nece proširiti i na moju ostalu okolinu. Ja se trudim ne sekirat i nedam da me ista dira, vjerujem u pozitivan ishod i da ce sve biti u redu. Živim dan po dan i nadam se najboljem. Jos ne povraćam, cike me i dalje ne bole, samo mi je ponekad jedva mučno i puno puno mi se spava, eto to je od mojih simptoma zasad.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

I zaboravih reci, jos neznam jel u meni jedna il dve bebe, ja od sveg srca zelim da su dvije  :Smile:  s obzirom da je blizanackih trudnoća u mojoj obitelji bilo, onda nada postoji.  Pa vidjet cemo...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Adrianova mamice, navijam za dvojceke! Zamisli da ti i zuzi obje nosite blizance, bila bi to plodna jesen, ulala! Drzim vam svima fige!

----------


## ivana.sky

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ drzim fige!!!  :fige: 

i kod mene u familiji su dvojceki  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

Gusti bjeli onak kremasti iscjedak????
Kaj je to ?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

To je pms iscijedak, bar kod mene....

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Bok curke. Eto, pms me opako hvata. Kako svaki ciklus dolazi kraju, bojim se sto ce mi slijedeca ovulacija donijeti i onda razmisljam o izgubljenim trudnocama. Jos uz to sam cula pjesmu Garth Brooksa, the dance...
Nekako bih ju posvetila svojim, a i vasim andjelima. Ovo je moja verzija te pjesme (malcice sam ju izmijenila):

Looking back on the memory of
The dance we shared neath' the stars above
For the moment all the world was right
How could I have known that you are going to die

And now, I'm glad I didn't know
The way it all would end the way it all would go
Our life are better left to chance I could have missed the pain
But I'd have had to miss the dance

Caring you I carried everything
For a moment wasn't I a queen
But if I'd only known how the queen would fall
Hey who's to say you know I might have changed it all

And now I'm glad I didn't know...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGlhQ1_HIqs

----------


## nivesa

> To je pms iscijedak, bar kod mene....


Glavno da nije upala....

----------


## Ženica_85

> Adrianova mamice, navijam za dvojceke! Zamisli da ti i zuzi obje nosite blizance, bila bi to plodna jesen, ulala! Drzim vam svima fige!


Daaa, odmah duplići svima! I u Božje uši željice...  :Yes:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Tako je! Sve na duplice osim mene. Ja bi jedno po jedno... :D

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      25.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30 dc*
*yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27 dc*
*ivekica*  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  *26 dc*

*odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 



<mišica>  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  14 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   13 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Komadi ajmo kavica je kuhana!

Meni ovaj ciklus tako sporo prolazi.

----------


## kudri

Joj i meni sporo...ali mislim da je to zato jer sam počela mjetiti temperatura,pa sam još više sva u tom! Previše skoncentrirana....

Ovo je prvi udarnicki određen ciklus! Do sada smo 2,5 godine onako laganini,bez pritiska, a ovaj smo baš baš radili. Vidjet ćemo dal smo radili uspješno...cijelu noć sam sanjala da sam trudna!

----------


## MAMI 2

Kudri a gdje ti je graf, zašto ga sad ne vidim.

----------


## ivekica

Drage ženice, dobro vam jutro! Šaljem vibre gornjodomkama  :Smile:  i držim fige ovima koje priželjkuju blizance. Zamisli, dvostruka sreća  :Smile: 
Evo danas mi je rođendan. Prva pomisao kad sam otvorila oči, bila je - daj Bože da ostanem trudna. Čak sam i sanjala da pisham na test i da je plus, ali to je san.

Nivesa, meni je to isto ko i curama, prije vještica.
Yummy  :Sad:  ne obeshrabruj se. Mi ti nećemo dati da odustaneš. Hug veliki!

----------


## MAMI 2

Ivekica sretan rođendan! Neka ti se ostvare sve želje.

----------


## bubicazubica

:Sing: happy happy bday ivekica!!!!!!!!
vidim da ima puno novosti...čitam vas ja bez brige cure moje drage....
stork-ako je to to...a 101% sam sigurna-čestitam i nek bude sretno i uspješno do samog kraja!!!!!!!!
za one zločeste frendice nema smisla trošti slova na "papiru"...off!!!!!!!
svima lijep pozdrav iz...tmurno oblačnog grada!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kudri

sretan ročkas slavljenici!!!p.s.neznam kaj mi je s grafom. kad idem na postavke, tamo je, a zašto se ne vidi tu, neznam...

----------


## kudri

a evo, sad se pojavio! nije mi nikako suđeno s tim grafom :Smile: i ja sam sanjala noćas da sam pišala i bile su dvije crtice! baš sam se tužna probudila jer sam shvatila da je san...

----------


## nivesa

Sretan rodendan slavljenici! Zelim da ti se ostvari ona najljepsa zelja.

----------


## Ženica_85

Sretan rođendan Ivekica!  :Very Happy:  Sve što si želiš, neka te i prati.  :Smile:  P.s. kod mene u obitelji nema blizanaca, ali sam si odavno razmišljala kako bi ih voljela imat'. Nekako sam praktična žena, pa sam si mislila ionako imaš dvije cice, a i nek' se bebe druže  :Smile:  Tako smo i doma uvijek imali dva psa, dvije ribice...  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Drzim vam fige za dvojceke i ne dvojceke. 
Moja vjestica jos nije stigla....
Cekam ju jer znam da ce doci...
Iskreno toliko toga se dogodilo u zadnka dva dana da vise nisam sigurna da li zelim toliko muke oko svega. Mouda mi jednostavno nije sudeno jer se ocito nebi mogla nosit sa roditeljskim problemima.

----------


## ivekica

Hvala svima na željama, baš ste me razveselili  :Smile: 

Ako imam želju, to je da sve cure na ovoj listi dočekaju svoj dugo željeni plus. To bi bio najveći i najljepši poklon.

Kudri, imamo identične snove  :Smile:  ja se sjećam da sam se u snu čudila što se tako brzo primilo. Kao iznenadilo me. Eh da bar  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav svim curkama a pogotovo slavljenici kojoj zelim da slijedeci rodjendan provede u radaoni  :Smile: 
Zamislite to kako bi bilo fora imati rodjendan na isti dan kad i tvoje dijete? Supac!

Kad smo kod snova, ja sam sanjala da imam drugu bebu, ali da je svijet uhvatila zombi apokalipsa...to su se vjerojatno pomijesale moje dvije zelje- nova beba i nova sezona the walking dead serije  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

*ivekica* sretan rodjendan!

 :Bouncing:  :Sing:  :Dancing Fever:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Gusti bjeli onak kremasti iscjedak????
> Kaj je to ?


kod mene zna bit i candida

----------


## ivana.sky

sretan rođendan slavljeniceee!!! neka za poklon bude plusić + ~~~~  :Smile:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

> kod mene zna bit i candida


Candida?? Bas bi mi to trebalo...

----------


## kudri

ako pecka kod pišanja ili odnosa i svrbi, onda je candida.

----------


## žužy

*ivekica* ,sretan ročkas!  :Klap:  :Kiss:  :pivo: 
I ja ti želim da sljedečeg dočekaš u rađaoni  :Aparatic: 

*nivesa*,i meni bude pojačan kremasti bijeli iscj. dan,dva pred mengu.

*kudri*,dok pišeš s moba,ne prikazuje se potpis...možda je to.

----------


## nivesa

Nista ne pece ni ne svrbi. Normalno sve....
Jedino kaj je taj iscjedak danas slicniji onom u vrjeme ovulacije...sluzav i proziran....

----------


## Yummy_mummy

POzdrav curke! Eto, samo da vam javim da mi je bas pred nekh 5 minuta bila u gostima suseda Rezika i donijela mi teglicu dzema od sljiva i to onog pravog domaceg, tak da mi slobodno sutra pisite drugi dan ciklusa  :Coffee:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Očekivati sretan rockas i da dobis plusic  :Wink: 

Yummy_mummy ja stvarno mislila dobila si pravi domaći džem od šljiva jao.. Dok sam te čitala imala sam želju da ga jedem, al bas pravi domaći najmi..

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ispravka jer moj pametni telefon se pravi previse pametan a ja nekad ne slutim da me prepravi!!!!

Ivekica sretan rockas i da dobis plusic  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

I ja bi jednog, ali ne ovog od Rezike  :Smile: 




> Očekivati sretan rockas i da dobis plusic 
> 
> Yummy_mummy ja stvarno mislila dobila si pravi domaći džem od šljiva jao.. Dok sam te čitala imala sam želju da ga jedem, al bas pravi domaći najmi..

----------


## žužy

> Nista ne pece ni ne svrbi. Normalno sve....
> Jedino kaj je taj iscjedak danas slicniji onom u vrjeme ovulacije...sluzav i proziran....


A oče se pojaviti pojačan iscjedak i u ranoj trudnoči.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> A oče se pojaviti pojačan iscjedak i u ranoj trudnoči.


Uh sumnjam....

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Sad sam se sjetila da sam ja imala pojacan iscijedak cijelu trudnocu...nije bila candida, jednostavno sam se cijedila  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Daj Boze...al iskreno sumnjam

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

I ja sam ga imala isto

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Rekla sam ja da je ovo plodna jesen...bit ce ljetnih beba  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Umjesto na more, neke ce u rodiliste :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

> I ja sam ga imala isto


Koliko i kada?



> Sad sam se sjetila da sam ja imala pojacan iscijedak cijelu trudnocu...nije bila candida, jednostavno sam se cijedila


Boja miris?? Ovo nema ni miris ni nista. Ma ne znam. Uvijek se nadam bezvezr

----------


## ivana.sky

nivesa  :fige:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Od kad sam zatrudnila, pa sve do poroda, s time da sam se pred porod toliko cijedila da nisam bila sigurna tocno je li mi pukao vodenjak. Bilo je bez mirisa i onako bljedunjavo.

----------


## Ženica_85

Nivesa  :fige:   :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Uh...sve si mislim da nis od tog jer me cice bole od 25 dc...

----------


## nivesa

Uostalom imam jos 9 dans forw

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nivesa, necu ti buditi nade, jer znam kako je meni bilo, odmah mi je razocarenje bilo vece. Ostavi jos barem 9-10 dana prije nego napravis test pa ces znati sigurno. Iskreno se nadam da neces dogodine na more jer ces tiskati dok se se ostali odmarati  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Hvala Yummy i Zenica. Ma necu radit test. Ne pada mi na pamet. Dosta sam ih napravila ak je je i bit ce i za 1o i za 2o dana

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Nivesa imala sam ga skoro cjelu prošlu trudnocu.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro komadi!
Kavicu sam skuhala, poslužite se!
Ajde nek netko stavi listu nisam blizu kompa danas.

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro

----------


## Majuška

> Nivesa imala sam ga skoro cjelu prošlu trudnocu.


Nisam niš htjela reći ali meni je u svakoj T bilo tak  :Yes: 
OK, vise onako sunčani prvih par mjeseci ali po tome sam "znala" i prije testa

----------


## nivesa

A ne znam... sve si mislim da ce svaki cas m stic...cak sam jutros mislila da sam dobila ali samo iscjedak je bio

----------


## nivesa

> Nisam niš htjela reći ali meni je u svakoj T bilo tak 
> OK, vise onako sunčani prvih par mjeseci ali po tome sam "znala" i prije testa


Kaj znaci suncanih?

----------


## nivesa

Saznala sam! Blazeni google

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto meni da se javim. Menga mi je ovaj put opaka. Samo bih lezala cijeli dan, ali kcerka, kao da nanjusi da sam slabija pa izvodi. PObacala je svu robu iz ormara, pa je morala lijepopospremati. Trebalo joj je kojih sat vremena i uglavnom je prebirala po robi. Onda sam graknula na nju: pospremaj! a ona meni onako, umiljatim glasom: sve cu ja pospremiti, samo se nemoj derati, mamice! I sto da radim? Totalno me razoruzala ta mala. Izljubila sam ju i rekla da se necu derati, ali zelim da pospremi.
Sada je damica otisla zaleci, pa mamica ima malo predaha i odmora  :Smile:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Hej Yummy_mummy nećeš vjerovat ja sinoć u frižideru našla pravi domaći džem od šljive ooooo

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ulala! Puno mi je drazi tvoj dzem od ovog mog :Laughing: 
Odmah zamisljam scenu: vesela trudnica poret tegle dzema! Mora da je to bila prava gozba. Neka, sljive su pune zeljeza, i dobre su za probavu. Prava stvar a blazeno stanje! Kako mi se inace drzis? Imas li mucnine?

----------


## nivesa

A i ja sam sinoc jela pekmez od sljiva

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      26.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31 dc*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28 dc*
*ivekica*  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  *27 dc*
*<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25 dc*

*odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 


ivana.sky  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  15 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   14 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~2 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

<Mišice> dobro došla u ljubičice!

----------


## stork

Došla mi sad želja... jede mi se "ledeni vjetar"  :Smile: 
Inače zove me mm pod pauzom da izađem jer mi je donio iznenadjenje, kužim klopa. Otvorim, a želudac skoči pola metra, donio mi je tortilju kaj inače obožavam, al' mi je tak zasmrdilo vrhnje kaj je preliveno da sam odmah ostala bez apetita, bilo mi je njega siromaka žao kaj je sav sretan to donio  :Love: 
Žalila sam se neki dan da nemam simptoma?  :Laughing:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Yummy_mummy nisam ga puno ni pojela, tek toliko jer se meni kao i Stork okreće želudac, al meni skoro na sve. Želje za jelom mjenjaju mi se doslovno u sekundi, gladna sam, neznam sta bi, nakraju nest promrljavim. Mučnine su mi počele rasti, i sad ih osjecam onak... Sad kad si spomenula željezo, dobila sam heferol za pit i kad ga popijem kao da mi dovoljno iziritira želudac.. Srećom pa ga pijem jednom na dan, prošli put sam pila ferum i folacin dvaput na dan. Sama pomisao da cu pit željezo do kraja trudnoće je dovoljna da mi okrene želudac. Jos niti jednom nisam povraćala. A osjecam se dosta mlitavo, poslano, u 21h sam vec u krevetu obično, a od 20h corim na kauču..

----------


## <mišica>

> <Mišice> dobro došla u ljubičice!


hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

draga AM, ja sam ti doktorirala na mucninama. Nije ni cudo da ti je muka kad uzimas zeljezo. Ono ih inace pogorsava jer je tesko za zeludac. Probaj uzeti floradix. To je jedino eljezo koje uopce ne opterecuje zeludac. Isto tako ce ti biti lakse ako ti zeludac nije potpuno razan. Banane su super rijesenje, jer nemaju neki katastrofa okus i zasitne su, orasasti plodovi isto pomazu, kuhana riza sa malo vegete (znam da je vegeta nezdrava, ali daje dovoljno okusa da riza bude probavljiva), kuhane pilece boce, juhica od mrkve, cokolino, griz na mlijeku sa malo cimeta po vrhu (cejlonski cimet treba biti jer cassia djeluje abortivno)
Dobro je mazati magnezijevo ulje po trbuhu, mojoj prijateljici je puuuno pomoglo...




> Yummy_mummy nisam ga puno ni pojela, tek toliko jer se meni kao i Stork okreće želudac, al meni skoro na sve. Želje za jelom mjenjaju mi se doslovno u sekundi, gladna sam, neznam sta bi, nakraju nest promrljavim. Mučnine su mi počele rasti, i sad ih osjecam onak... Sad kad si spomenula željezo, dobila sam heferol za pit i kad ga popijem kao da mi dovoljno iziritira želudac.. Srećom pa ga pijem jednom na dan, prošli put sam pila ferum i folacin dvaput na dan. Sama pomisao da cu pit željezo do kraja trudnoće je dovoljna da mi okrene želudac. Jos niti jednom nisam povraćala. A osjecam se dosta mlitavo, poslano, u 21h sam vec u krevetu obično, a od 20h corim na kauču..

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! Evo kavica od mene! 
Jutros dodem na posao i jedan gospodin koji nam vozi robu me pita -jesi ti t??- skoro sam se srusila u nesvjest! Rekoh ne zasto pitas? Veli on meni pa nekako su ti cice nabrekle! Hahaha skoro sam umrla od smjeha! I srama! Kak je on to skuzio preko veste?? Muski...znaci prati ih! Haha odma sam si pomislila daj Boze da je u pravu!

----------


## Šiškica

nivesa M još nije stigla?

----------


## zadarmamica

> Jutro! Evo kavica od mene! 
> Jutros dodem na posao i jedan gospodin koji nam vozi robu me pita -jesi ti t??- skoro sam se srusila u nesvjest! Rekoh ne zasto pitas? Veli on meni pa nekako su ti cice nabrekle! Hahaha skoro sam umrla od smjeha! I srama! Kak je on to skuzio preko veste?? Muski...znaci prati ih! Haha odma sam si pomislila daj Boze da je u pravu!


Drzim fige da je gospodin u pravu.
Mene je u prvoj trudnoci vidila od frendice mama.par dana prije testa...i rekla je kceri da sam trudna jer joj nekako zracim i sjajim.

----------


## stork

Mene je šogi 3-4 dana nakon O pitao jesam li T jer nekako sam sretna kao kad sam bila T! Sad zna samo mm, niti jednoj frendici ni mami ni sestri, nikome nisam rekla, bar do 1. UZV (15.10.), strah me i stalno mi se vrzmaju gluposti po glavi.

----------


## MAMI 2

Stork biti će sve super, mora biti.

----------


## ljubilica

Curke woooow koje plodno odbrojavanje, cestitam vam od srca
*Stork* nadam se da je tvoje buduce  :Smile: 
Ja nisam nikad imala svoje odbrojavanje, a bila mi je zelja, medjutim ispunila se ona najveca i najljepsa pa uzivam svejedno. Danas smo 31+5, mama i tata su svojoj mrvici kupili skoro pa sve pa je odmah lakse. Zelim da se sve redom jednako veselite kao i mi. Sreca ce vjerovatno biti i jaca i veca kad se upoznamo sa nasim deckicem. Do tad vas pratim i navijam  :fige:

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      27.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32 dc*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~29 dc*
*ivekica*  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  *28 dc*
*<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~26 dc*
*ivana.sky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc*


*odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 


kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  16 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   15 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~3 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

*ivana. sky dobro došla u ljubičice!*

Ljubilice lijepo te je vidjeti.

Svima šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## stork

Jooj *MAMI* i ja sam tak mislila nakon testa, a sad svakim danom sve više tonem jer me cice ne bole, nego tu i tam piknu, a zadnji put su mi one bile najbolji pokazatelj da nekaj ne štima  :Sad:  Mislila sam vadit betu, al tak i tak opet moram čekat uzv pa mi to niš ne znači... Još 2 i pol tj agonije...

----------


## <mišica>

Sutra mi pišite 2DC

----------


## kudri

*ljubilice*, lijepo da nas posjetiš tu i tamo i izvijestiš! već 31.tjedan! A kao da sam te jučer sanjala da si trudna - sjećaš se? Bilo je to daaavno, dok si još tu s nama na odbrojavanju bila...Ah, koji sam ja starosjedioc. već sam na odbrojavanju skoro 2 godine! Koma!

Uglavnom, ja pametnica počela ovaj mjesec mjeriti temp, što mi je dalo dodatnog razloga za cijelodnevno guglanje i pregledavanje grafova - čitaj ludila!  :Rolling Eyes: Mislim da ću izludjeti i koliko god svaki mjesec tvrdim - to je to, nema više proučavanja simptoma, guglanja i čitanja svih mogućih foruma, stranih i domaćih, ja opet po svom! 
No, uskoro krećemo na MPO, pa se nadam da ću se konačno pomaknuti s ove startne pozicije na kojoj sam zapela.

*Nivesa*, sretno! Mogu misliti kako ti je i kako si ti tek sad luda! hahahaha!!! Držim fige da se ovomjesečno ludilo isplati!

----------


## MAMI 2

Stork koliko je žena imalo super trudnoću da ih sisr nisu bolile, nemoj negativno razmišljat iako je teško poslije svega biti pozitivan i bez imalo straha.

----------


## ljubilica

Meni su sise samo malo narasle, bile napete svega par tjedana al ne na pocetku. I temp mi je bila ispod 37 (ima fefe ispod u potpisu). Znaci od simptoma nista

----------


## stork

Hvala *ljubilica*, to mi je netko rekwo neki dan za tvoj graf. Meni je svaki dan BT 36,7 ili 36,8. A cice su me boljele od O do testa i to samo nekako malo sa strane. Sada ni to i nekak su ispuhane. Ak ni ovaj put ne uspije, 3. put za redom, ja odustajem!

----------


## nivesa

> nivesa M još nije stigla?


Nema je jos...

----------


## nivesa

> *ljubilice*, lijepo da nas posjetiš tu i tamo i izvijestiš! već 31.tjedan! A kao da sam te jučer sanjala da si trudna - sjećaš se? Bilo je to daaavno, dok si još tu s nama na odbrojavanju bila...Ah, koji sam ja starosjedioc. već sam na odbrojavanju skoro 2 godine! Koma!
> 
> Uglavnom, ja pametnica počela ovaj mjesec mjeriti temp, što mi je dalo dodatnog razloga za cijelodnevno guglanje i pregledavanje grafova - čitaj ludila! Mislim da ću izludjeti i koliko god svaki mjesec tvrdim - to je to, nema više proučavanja simptoma, guglanja i čitanja svih mogućih foruma, stranih i domaćih, ja opet po svom! 
> No, uskoro krećemo na MPO, pa se nadam da ću se konačno pomaknuti s ove startne pozicije na kojoj sam zapela.
> 
> *Nivesa*, sretno! Mogu misliti kako ti je i kako si ti tek sad luda! hahahaha!!! Držim fige da se ovomjesečno ludilo isplati!


Da kudri...luda al i nekak smirena usput. Posloizila sam si to nekak sve u glavi da mi je ajmo rec svr ravno

----------


## nivesa

Ovo mi je pms do bola. Cice me bole da cu popi.... Na svaki korak i pokret. Grudnjak mi smeta za poludit. Ne znam kam bi s njima dok se legnem. Najvise me bole uz rub onak uz zicu od grudnjaka. Danas opet iscjedak tolko da sam bila sigurna da sam dobila....

----------


## Ženica_85

> Ovo mi je pms do bola. Cice me bole da cu popi.... Na svaki korak i pokret. Grudnjak mi smeta za poludit. Ne znam kam bi s njima dok se legnem. Najvise me bole uz rub onak uz zicu od grudnjaka. Danas opet iscjedak tolko da sam bila sigurna da sam dobila....


Kod mene isto, inače spavam na leđima, ali sad uopće ne mogu zamisliti neku drugu pozu :/
 Netko je spominjao prozirni ljepljivi iscjedak, kao za vrijeme ovulacije, imam ga i ja jutros, a i BT mi je povišena još od ovulacije, ali kod mene uvijek tako skroz do M, tako da neću previše očekivati, trebala bi dobiti do utorka.  :Joggler: 
Pusa svim curama i lijepi vikend svima!  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Zenica ja sam ga spominjala...ni ja necu nis ocekivat osim m.

----------


## kudri

kažu cure da je taj iscjedak često u trudnoći. a ja mogu samo reći da sam imala puuno puta taj obilan iscjedak...baš onako, osjetim da iscuri i mislim da sam dobila, kad ono - iscjedak. imala sam i žuti iscjedak, tzv. sunčani. evo, i sad ga imam. imala sam i peckanje u grudima i metalni okus i mučnine i izraženi njuh. 

 ne cure, ne pokušavam vam obeshrabriti, samo tvrdim da su simptomi pms i trudnoće jaaako slični i priznam, nije teško predati se tim simptomima i nadi. 


i eto, držim fige istovremeno da vaši simptomi ovaj puta znači nešto suprotno od pmsa.

eto, vjerujte, ali što se mene tiče, ti simptomi nek idu v rit! jedini pravi pokazatelj je meni beta!

----------


## nivesa

Istina kudri. Sve se to nas mozak igra sa nama.

----------


## stork

Dobro vam nedjeljno jutro!
Svima  :Coffee: 
*nivesa*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Mene jutros (•)(•) boljele nakon buđenja pa sam malo manje u horor modu u odnosu na jučer  :Smile:

----------


## željkica

Čitam vas redovito i baš uživam vas čitat kako ste vesele i jedna drugu bodrite!nadam se da ćete sve uskoro postat trbušaste,a trudnicama želim da sve bude školski! :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Stork stalno mislim na tebe! Samo nek one bole!  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

A  ti Nivesa , šta ima kod tebe ? nema M? 
Kad ju očekuješ? tj. neočekuješ!!

----------


## nivesa

> A  ti Nivesa , šta ima kod tebe ? nema M? 
> Kad ju očekuješ? tj. neočekuješ!!


Kod mene jos nista....(ne)ocekujem ju od 29 dc do 40 dc. Haha

----------


## nivesa

Poz lh sam imala 10.9.

----------


## kudri

nivesa, pa dosta je dana prošlo od ovulacije...a da ti ipak piš piš  :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

> nivesa, pa dosta je dana prošlo od ovulacije...a da ti ipak piš piš


Ma necu jos...
Nekak si mislim da mozda nisam dobro gledala u trakicu ahhaha 
Necu . Rekla sam sam sebi da necu prije 40 dc. Ako ne dobijem na 40 dc onda cu ga kupit. 
Znam da cu sad pitat glupost ali jeli moguce da prode vise od 15 dana od O do m?

----------


## nivesa

Tj od pozitivne lh? Mislim ak je 10 bila poz kolko dana nakon toga bi ja trebala dobit? Znam da obicno svi kazu 15 dana nakon O . Ali koliko je najduze? Znate mozda?

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da lutealna moze biti do 16/17 dana.
Fertility friend predlaze test 18-i dan od ovulacije.

----------


## Tanči

Ja  sam uglavnom dobijala nakon dva tjedna, ali kako starim razmak se prvo smanjivao pa produžavao.
Prije dva mjeseca sam dobila menzes mjesec dana nakon ovulacije i to izazvan Proverom.
Ali ja sam starija pa ne znam koliko ti ovo moje iskustvo može koristiti.

----------


## nivesa

Uh...na sto muka

----------


## nivesa

> Mislim da lutealna moze biti do 16/17 dana.
> Fertility friend predlaze test 18-i dan od ovulacije.


Bubekica....znaci trebala bi test napravit ha?

----------


## bubekica

Mislim da je vrijeme za test, da.

----------


## nivesa

Uh....iako ona aplikacija na mobu moj kalendar kaze da bi tek 2.10 trebala dobit

----------


## nivesa

> Ja  sam uglavnom dobijala nakon dva tjedna, ali kako starim razmak se prvo smanjivao pa produžavao.
> Prije dva mjeseca sam dobila menzes mjesec dana nakon ovulacije i to izazvan Proverom.
> Ali ja sam starija pa ne znam koliko ti ovo moje iskustvo može koristiti.


Tanci koliko imas god?

----------


## bubekica

> Uh....iako ona aplikacija na mobu moj kalendar kaze da bi tek 2.10 trebala dobit


To ti racuna po prosjeku duzine ciklusa...

----------


## nivesa

Da . Nekad pogodi nekad ne. Mozda ga sutra kupim ak ne stigne m...al kakve srece imam kad ga napravim za pol sata cu dobit

----------


## nivesa

I da jos uvijek imam onaj bjelkasti kremasti lagano rastezljiv iscjedak

----------


## stork

*žužy* niš nam se ne javljaš... jesu li pingvinčići u gnijezdu?

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      28.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33 dc*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~30 dc*
*ivekica*  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  *29 dc*
*ivana.sky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc*


*odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 


kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  17 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   16 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~4 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2 dc

----------


## nivesa

> *žužy* niš nam se ne javljaš... jesu li pingvinčići u gnijezdu?


X

----------


## Tanči

> Tanci koliko imas god?


Punih 45  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav, eto mene! Moram svaki dan proviriti. Sa nivesom je situacija napetija nego sve turske i meksicke serije zajedno. Nadam se da ce bas ona, skupa sa zuzi otvoriti novo odbrojavanje.

Nadam se da ste mi sve dobro. Ovdje danas imamo dane jabuka. Bome smo ih se danas najeli. Kupili isto par litara svijeze cijedjenog soka. Pita muz da li da otvoreni sok stavimo u frizider. Ja njemu neka stoji vani. On meni da ce se pokvariti. A ja njemu da se nemoze pokvariti. Moze se samo popraviti od soka u jabucnjak  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Pozdrav, eto mene! Moram svaki dan proviriti. Sa nivesom je situacija napetija nego sve turske i meksicke serije zajedno. Nadam se da ce bas ona, skupa sa zuzi otvoriti novo odbrojavanje.
> 
> Nadam se da ste mi sve dobro. Ovdje danas imamo dane jabuka. Bome smo ih se danas najeli. Kupili isto par litara svijeze cijedjenog soka. Pita muz da li da otvoreni sok stavimo u frizider. Ja njemu neka stoji vani. On meni da ce se pokvariti. A ja njemu da se nemoze pokvariti. Moze se samo popraviti od soka u jabucnjak


Hahaha Yummy ! Drago mi je da se zabavaljas hih

----------


## nivesa

> Punih 45


Ja imam 29.  I ne znam kaj bi mislila

----------


## Tanči

> Ja imam 29.  I ne znam kaj bi mislila


A ne znam ni ja osim da si picek prema meni  :Smile: 
Ali kao što rekoh, ciklus se mijenja s godinama.
Osim što je to sve jako individualno, ovisi i o masu drugih utjecaja.
Ja ti od srca želim sve što si sama želiš  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

Moj dc  je malo fulan, prvo sam danima imala dan više pa je slagačica liste  shvatila da je krivo pa i dva oduzela  :Wink: ..
Danas sam 23 dc, sutra *24 dc*..


nivesa navijamo za tebe!!! :Very Happy: 

naravno i za sve ostale!! :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

> A ne znam ni ja osim da si picek prema meni 
> Ali kao što rekoh, ciklus se mijenja s godinama.
> Osim što je to sve jako individualno, ovisi i o masu drugih utjecaja.
> Ja ti od srca želim sve što si sama želiš


Hvala Tanči! Hahaha picek!  :Smile:  
Zelim si da sam t i da ta t prode dosadno i savrseno i zdravu bebu! Eto....a to isto zelim i svima vama.

----------


## kudri

nivesa, duljina letealne faze je u idealnim uvjetima 14-16 dana. kad je npr PCOS u pitanju, onda se sve poremeti. Meni je recimo lutealna faza jaaako rijetko utim gabaritima, a sigurno ovuliran sredinom mjeseca.

No, tebi od srca želim da je riječ o onome što svi tu najviše želimo i čemu se nadamo!

----------


## nivesa

I ja imam Pcos zato i nebi jos test radila

----------


## kudri

*šiškica,* pa dobro se držiš...tebi je inače dosta kratak ciklus, jel da?

----------


## kudri

> I ja imam Pcos zato i nebi jos test radila


ma kakve ima veze. ionako si na iglama. a možda bi se već mogla veseliti. tako ja to gledam  :Smile: 
ali neću te nagovarati...hihihi

NEgo, stručnjakinju u FF grafovima!! HELP! Meni stalno mijenja dan ovulacije. Malo stavi 15dc, malo 17dc i tako svaki dan mijenja. Jel poludio?? Ja bi rekla da je bila 15dc inače...po bolovima i svemu

----------


## Šiškica

Da zadnja dva ciklusa se smanjio ( s 29 dana) na 26 i 27..
Čuda neviđenog nisam još prijavila spoting.

Imam probadanja i s ljeve i desne strane mislim da su se ciste vratile u punom stilu. Sva sreća idem preksutra na pregled pa budem i taj misterij riješila.
Ovaj cikus sam opet jako intenzivno osjetila O, bilo sluzi , one "natečenosti i osjetljivosti" dolje , probadanja , bolova i uz to je bilo i ciljane akcije.. 
 Bez obzira što je sve to ok i super, mrzim takve cikuse jer se između 5 i 7 dana hrvam s O, pa imam par dana pauze pa se pojavi spoting..
I ciljani radovi kad te boli do besvijesti su totalna koma!!
Morat cu odustati od drugog djeteta jer sam stvarno totalno luda od gore navedenog!! danas me malo crnjaci :Grin:  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Šiškica

Kudri ja bi ti rekla (naravno gledajući graf) da ti je O bila negdje 13 ili 14 dc .

i za sad ti graf  izgleda super :Yes:

----------


## nivesa

Siskica mozda ti se posrecilo! I tebi kudri!

----------


## kudri

neee, samo ne 13dc jer nismo pokrili  :Smile:  ali taj dan je tek krenula sluz...a bolovi baš onako i kod odnosa su bili 15dc...tako da mislim da je tad negdje...ali ko bi ga znao. graf šmaf...to sam sad ovaj mjesec počela mjeriti zbog muža jer njemu neide u glavu da radimo već 2 godine i ništa...samo što sam ja bila dovoljno suptilna da on ni ne skuži zašto mi je određene dane više privlačan..hihi. uglavno, mjerim da mu dokažem da nešto ne štima.

šiškica, da, znam da si spoting raaadno prijavljivala! Pa možda se ovomjesečni trud isplatio :D Držim fige da jeeeee

----------


## nivesa

Ako je znaci da je ovo bilo plodno ljeto  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

šiškice, rano a ne radno! :D

pa plodno je bilo svakako  :Smile:  samo je pitanje što će proklijati hihihi

----------


## Šiškica

Nemam ja više nade!!   

(premda se ,uzalud, unatoč svemu ipak ponadam gotovo svaki ciklus unazad 11 godina)

Imam svoju princezu i mogu sjest na klupu i reć BOGU HVALA i šutit!!

i kad se opet uzalud ponadam ponovo se jako uštipnut da se spustim s oblaka i opet si reći IMALA SI SREĆE pa ti srce i kuća nisu ostali prazni!!

----------


## Šiškica

Ovo je neko ponoćno levitiranje!!!  :Embarassed: 

malo o ovulaciji , malo o ffgrafu, o spotingu, o odustajanju, nadi , smislu, besmislu..  :Laughing: 

oprostite malo me uhvatilo  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## bubekica

kudri, dosta kasno u ciklusu si pocela mjeriti temp i ne mjeris je u isto vrijeme, zato je FeFe malo neodlucan.
Jesi radila opk prije 15dc?
U notes biljezis odnose? Dosta je velika pauza 10-14dc, a koliko kuzim to ti je vec u plodne dane...

----------


## nivesa

Siskica djelomicno si u pravu...Bogu hvala na tvojoj princezi. Ali ne nadas se uzalud...nadas se  jos jednu sreci. Ja se nadam barem jednoj...da i moja kuca bude puna igracaka preko kojih cu padat smjeha suza svega! Samo jedno cudo....

----------


## Šiškica

evo još jedne koja ne spava :Bye:

----------


## nivesa

Kak bi covjek spavao od nervoze  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      29.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 34 dc*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~31 dc*
*ivekica*  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  *30 dc*
*ivana.sky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc*


*odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 


kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24 dc
zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  18 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   17 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~5 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooo!

Kava za moje odbrojavalice.

Šiškice oprosti zbog krivog DC, prekjučer sam skužila kad sam pustila listu, a sinoć kad sam radila sam uopće smetnula s uma, ispravljeno je.
I super što nema spotinga ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da tako i ostane.

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +!

Gornjodomke ima li kakvih simptoma, planira li tko pišnuti testić?

Žuži javi nam se.

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! Ja se dvoumim....

----------


## nivesa

Zuzi pa di si? I Sreca mi fali!! Daj cure malo se javite!  I trudnice dajte malo simptoma!

----------


## bubicazubica

Želim vam ugodan početak tjedna....
nivesa-hm hm....ja se sva uščitala o tebi, s nestrpljenjem očekujem rezultat!!!pozitivan naravno!!!
stork-navijam za tvoje( :Wink: ( :Wink: ...da i dalje bole,i da sve bude u najboljem redu!!!
...p.s.ja se svako popodne pikam(mislim mm me ubode tako jako u guzu da me boli dva dana..inače si sama dajem u trbuh,i bude super) ...ali sve za pozitivan ishod!!!!!!!
fale mi emini biseri-srećice javi se!!!!!
žužy-daj glasa od sebe...vjerujem da je sve ok
ostalim curkama-jedan veliki :Bye:  u ovaj predivan sunčan dan!!!!!!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro.
Predivan je dan,pozitiva i bas sam super volje.

----------


## nivesa

zadarmamica bas mi je drago da i vesela! Treba pozitive...Bar meni...  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Nivesa navijamo!!!!!!

Sad se sjetih, predprošli ciklus spotinga nije bilo do 25dc ujutro(naravno pojavio se to jutro kad smo kretali na more i to samo na četiri dana) i dobila M 26 dc navecer.. Jurila po selu(5 do 21sat) ko bezglava koka da kupim tampone da se mogu dva preostala dana kupati.. 

Hoci rec ni danas spotinga!!

----------


## Šiškica

Baš je napeto ko puška !!!

----------


## nivesa

siskica drzim fige!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Gledam si cice ahahhahahaha i cini mii se da su malo narasle i potamnile bradavice... ili sama sebe uvjeravam!! ?? Ma danas kupujem test i ujutro pisam inace cu izludit !  Pa i ak nije poz bar znam na cemu sam

----------


## nivesa

i imam pozitivnu lh trakicu??? Kak?

----------


## bubekica

*nivesa* lh trakice znaju biti pozitivne u trudnoci  :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
imam feeling da je TO TO!

----------


## nivesa

> *nivesa* lh trakice znaju biti pozitivne u trudnoci 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> imam feeling da je TO TO!


joj umrjet cu do sutra ujutro! Najrade bi sad otisla po test ali fakat nemam nigdje ljekarnu blizu...A mozda se nebi smjela nadat toliko!!

----------


## nivesa

bubekica imas pp

----------


## nivesa

Nek mi Bog da snage da ne umrem od nestrpljenja do sutra!

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Jutro žene... 
Nivesa od srca ti zelim da ti test bude pozitivan!!! Pitaš za trudnički simptome? Ja ih nemam vise. Vec dva dana ne osjetim mučninu. Cice me nisu ni bolile i uopce me ne bole??? Pa se pitam dal da se brinem. Sad sam 8+2tt. A ginek me nije vec 3 tjedna pregledala. Bio je neki blijedo crveni kao isprana krv iscjedak i malen neki, jedva okom uočljiv pa sam počela pit duphaston jer neznam jel da to svratam u krvarenje ili ne. Danas dr radi popodne pa zovem da pitam.

----------


## nivesa

> Jutro žene... 
> Nivesa od srca ti zelim da ti test bude pozitivan!!! Pitaš za trudnički simptome? Ja ih nemam vise. Vec dva dana ne osjetim mučninu. Cice me nisu ni bolile i uopce me ne bole??? Pa se pitam dal da se brinem. Sad sam 8+2tt. A ginek me nije vec 3 tjedna pregledala. Bio je neki blijedo crveni kao isprana krv iscjedak i malen neki, jedva okom uočljiv pa sam počela pit duphaston jer neznam jel da to svratam u krvarenje ili ne. Danas dr radi popodne pa zovem da pitam.


A kazu da su lagana krvarenja normalna u t...iako ja dr nista ne vjerujem ali nista! Samo svom novom ginicu i hematologu....oni su jedini shvatili moj problem i spasili moj zivot...ali ne brini nego ju nazovi i reci da te pregleda jer sad bi se i srceko trebalo cuti...

----------


## ivekica

Cure, bila sam za vikend na obali, ali čitam napeto nove postove.

Nivesa, sretno!! Navijamo za tebe  :Smile: 

Hvala svima na čestitkama. A što se tiče vještice, pišite 2 dc.

----------


## ivana.sky

:Bye:  pozdrav svima, eto da se i ja javim malo... bila sam u petak kod ginekologa na CUM obrisku (treba mi za aih i taj nalaz), pa mi je odmah napravila i uzv da vidimo stanje iiiii cista nema  :Smile:  tako da cekam M pa da pocnem s klomifenima, s obzirom da cista nema valjda ce doci na vrijeme... iako jako ne zelim ic na drugi podforum, ne svidja mi se tamo ni malo, svi pricaju o necem sto uopce ne razumijem, stogod pitam nitko mi ne odgovori i samo se izbediram kad zavirim tamo  :Crying or Very sad:  sve sam nekako kao prihvatila tako kako je, i hrabra sam i spremna, i onda jednostavno nisam.

----------


## bubekica

*ivana.sky* i ja sam tamo, na mene mozes racunati..
a sto se tice razumijem/ne razumije, baci oko na brosuru.
http://www.roda.hr/article/read/nova...-o-neplodnosti

----------


## nivesa

> pozdrav svima, eto da se i ja javim malo... bila sam u petak kod ginekologa na CUM obrisku (treba mi za aih i taj nalaz), pa mi je odmah napravila i uzv da vidimo stanje iiiii cista nema  tako da cekam M pa da pocnem s klomifenima, s obzirom da cista nema valjda ce doci na vrijeme... iako jako ne zelim ic na drugi podforum, ne svidja mi se tamo ni malo, svi pricaju o necem sto uopce ne razumijem, stogod pitam nitko mi ne odgovori i samo se izbediram kad zavirim tamo  sve sam nekako kao prihvatila tako kako je, i hrabra sam i spremna, i onda jednostavno nisam.


za cas ces polovit sve. A sigurna sam i da ce ti cure sve vrlo rado objasnit

----------


## ivana.sky

ma vjerujem da hoce, mislim da je to sve smao moja psiha koja jos uvijek odbija situaciju...

nivesa ~~~~~~ za +

bubekica  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Joj odlucila sam. Idem po test. Pa kud puklo da puklo. Bolje znat bilo kaj nego ovak funkcionirat.

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa????

----------


## Šiškica

Napeto cekamo raspet priče!!! 

Lh trakice u ranoj trudnoći uvjek su pozitivne.

----------


## Ženica_85

Napeto je, napeto...  :Very Happy:  :Razz:

----------


## žužy

Bokić drage moje!  :mama:  :grouphug: 
U subotu su nam vratili dva smrzlića i eto,sada čekanje...
Jako me boli glava i jako mi je mučno..užasno se osječam,neznam kud baš sad  :Undecided: 
Pratim vas i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima,pogotovo *Nivesi i Šiškici*!

----------


## Majuška

*Žužy* - SRETNOOOOOOOO!  :Zaljubljen:

----------


## bubekica

*nivesa* cekamo....  :Cekam:

----------


## nivesa

Cekam jos malo da skupim pisalinu hahahaha u 12 sam bila na wc u

----------


## nivesa

Kad najprije mogu? Pisa mi se vec sad . Valjda nervoza.  Joj ak nije + umrjet cu

----------


## bubekica

koji test si kupila?
pa probaj, a ako bude - ponovi ujutro.

----------


## nivesa

Clearblue...nije bilo drugog

----------


## nivesa

Jos nikad nisam bila ovak nervozna

----------


## bubekica

oce li ti biti lakse ako ga sad napravis ili ako odlucis da ga neces napraviti do 40dc?

----------


## nivesa

Ne znam.trenutno mi mozak radi 100 na satt

----------


## nivesa

Kaj bi vi na mom mjestu?

----------


## bubekica

ja bi pisala vec prije 5 dana  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Hahaha

----------


## nivesa

Samo jos pokusavam zadrzat mokracu.  .

----------


## bubekica

ajde nivesa, ne mogu vise cekat  :Smile:

----------


## Majuška

jooj, nivesa, kad se sjetim tih uzbuđenja!
Fingers crossed!!  :Smile:

----------


## pilemalo

ajde nivesaaaaaaaaaaaa....

----------


## stork

Možda se upiškila u gaće od silnog zadržavanjq pa se sad presvlači  :Laughing: 
Ajd ne prži nas!!!

----------


## MAMI 2

Još nije pišala?
A ja jurim s posla da vidim.

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~!

----------


## nivesa

Pisala. Test ni jedne crte nema

----------


## stork

A peh! Neispravan, moraš ponoviti!

----------


## bubekica

:facepalm: 
Koji peh.

----------


## nivesa

Poludit cu

----------


## Ženica_85

Sad si i ja mislim dal' odem do ljekarne, gledam na nju.  :Laughing:

----------


## techna

Došla malo škicnuti da vidim kaj radite, a ono ovdje ful napeto.
Nivesa, Šiškica ~~~~~~




> Bokić drage moje! 
> U subotu su nam vratili dva smrzlića i eto,sada čekanje...
> Jako me boli glava i jako mi je mučno..užasno se osječam,neznam kud baš sad 
> Pratim vas i šaljem ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ svima,pogotovo *Nivesi i Šiškici*!


žužy, 
nemoj me krivo shvatiti, ali znaš da je bolje za implant. ako je tvoj imunitet slabiji.
draga  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Ženica_85

Baš mi je žao što ti test ne valja, jel' imaš još neki rezervni, rekla si da ti ljek. baš nije blizu... :/

----------


## nivesa

Na poslu sam sad....

----------


## techna

> Punih 45



Tanči, jesam ja nešto krivo shvatila čitajući na nekom drugom topicu,
ili si ti nedavno bila T?

----------


## nivesa

Kupila gravignost mini ujutro pisam ....na onom se pojavila testna al ne i kontrolna

----------


## MAMI 2

A mamicu mu njegovu, koji peh.

----------


## Tanči

> Tanči, jesam ja nešto krivo shvatila čitajući na nekom drugom topicu,
> 
> ili si ti nedavno bila T?



Jesam. Lažna uzbuna. Kako došlo, tako i ošlo...

----------


## nivesa

Curke da je ispravan test odmah bi se vidjela bar jedna linija jel tak

----------


## nivesa

> Sad si i ja mislim dal' odem do ljekarne, gledam na nju.


Odi

----------


## ivana.sky

> Napeto cekamo raspet priče!!! 
> 
> Lh trakice u ranoj trudnoći uvjek su pozitivne.


ili kod anovulacijskih ciklusa, kod pcos (visok lh stalno prisutan) i tak to... kad stalno pokazuju pozitivno... kao kod mene  :Smile: 

nivesa nije da te obeshrabrujem, ovo je samo info

a ne vjerujem za ovaj peh od testa!!!!!! uzas!!!! javi nam sta kaze drugi  :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Znam ivana ali moja ne pokazuje uvijek poz...eventualno jednom u mjesecu...ovo mi se prvi put dogodilo da je poz tak kasno

----------


## ivana.sky

zato sam odmah napomenula da nema to veze s tobom, to je samo info koji sam podijelila: da ima i tih slucajeva pozitivnih trakica, ne samo kod T

za tvoju sam sigurna da govori nesto drugo  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

I bolje joj je! Hahahahaha

----------


## zadarmamica

Meni je u prvoj trudnoco lh trakica bila pozitivna.trudna sam bila oko 4mj.frendice su pisale pa dale i meni bezveze. :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

Svoju drugu trudnoću sam imala poz. lh prije testa.
ali imam i pco.

----------


## nivesa

I ja mami...

----------


## zadarmamica

Meni kuha u jajnicima.vjerojatno druga ovulacija.

----------


## nivesa

Onda u akciju

----------


## zadarmamica

> Onda u akciju


Iskoristili smo ove dane. :Smile: 
I jos cemo.hehe

----------


## ivekica

Cure, jedno banalno pitanje - kako prepoznajete ovulaciju? Ja nemam apsolutno nikakvih simptoma i ne znam kako ih pohvatati.

Nivesa, sretno ujutro s novim testom!

----------


## MAMI 2

Ivekice najsigurnije ti je mjeriti temperaturu svako jutro u isto vrijeme.
Možeš pratiti sluz ili piškiti lh testove.

Ja ti nemam nikakvih simptoma tako da nikada ne znam kad je, osim kad sam mjerila temperturu.

----------


## nivesa

Ja jedino skuzim po trakicama.
Temp ne mjerim jer zaboravim svaki drugi dan.

----------


## nivesa

I nekad mozda imam sluzi vise. Nekad me jajnici ubijaju. A nekad apsolutno nista

----------


## nivesa

E sad...da cekam jutro ili da sad pisnem? Mislim da je pametnije ujutro jel da

----------


## Majuška

koji ti je dpo?

----------


## nivesa

10.9. Je bila pozitivna lh.iduci dan ne. Znaci 19

----------


## stork

Ako možeš mirno spavati noćas  :Wink:

----------


## Majuška

Pišaj!  :Smile: ))))

----------


## nivesa

Ajme ajme! Imam +!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Ne bas se vidi i odma se vidjelo

----------


## Majuška

:Very Happy: Znala sam!!!!!!!


ČESTITAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAM!!!!!  !!!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Majuška

...pa sad ti spavaj!!! LOL

----------


## nivesa

A lijepo sam trebala cekat

----------


## nivesa

Hahahahaha

----------


## nivesa

Sad cu izludit do prvog uzv

----------


## Majuška

:grouphug: 

ma nema boljeg razloga za nesanicu i uzbuđenje  :Smile:

----------


## Majuška

Polako....dan po dan
Sve znaš

A mi smo ti tu

----------


## ivekica

Ma TOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!

Ajme kako mi je drago zbog tebe  :Smile:  odmah trk ginekologu da potvrdi i da te umiri!

----------


## zadarmamica

Ajdee  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Aaaaa sad vidim +
Jupiiiii bas mi je drago.

----------


## nivesa

Sutra ga odma zovem

----------


## nivesa

Nadam se da je sve ok

----------


## nivesa

Ok kak sad da izracunam kolko sam t

----------


## nivesa

Ak je lh pozitivna 10.9 dan iza tog negativna....racunam od tog dana ili?

----------


## Tanči

> Ak je lh pozitivna 10.9 dan iza tog negativna....racunam od tog dana ili?


Picek, čestitam od srca.
 :Love:

----------


## nivesa

> Picek, čestitam od srca.


Hvala Tanci! Pogotovo na ovom picek hahahha
Ma hvala svima ! 
I kaj ste me slusale i davale savjete! Izvan sebe sam....nakon tolko svega...samo se nadam da je sve ok.... 
Al bez brige jos cu ja vas davit  :Smile:

----------


## Beti3

> Ajme ajme! Imam +!!!!



Kako divna vijest!! Čestitam nivesa.

Trajanje trudnoće računaš od prvog dana zadnje menstruacije. Ovulacija se ne uzima u obzir kod računanja  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Uh hvala Beti. Malo sam smusena. Izbezumljena bolje reci

----------


## nivesa

kad si malo bolje razmisllim...rasturaju me leda vec danima. Krv iz nosa bez razloga vec par puta... jela sam sve i svasta zadnjih par dana , pa cak i pekmez od sljiva! Hahaha! A o obavljanju velike nuzde da ni ne pricam...ziher tj dana nista.i taj iscjedak pa cice. I ono pikanje u maternici! Sve je ocito bilo tu....iako i sad osjecam pritisak dolje kao da cu dobit...zato sam vec skoro i odustala.

----------


## Šiškica

Nivesa pa čestitam!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Zaljubljen:  

Uljepšala mi dan :Very Happy: .. nisam godinama ovoliko visila na ovoj temi koliko jučer i danas :Grin: 




neka sve bude školski  do kraja, i želim ti jednu malu princezicu !!! maminu i tatinu mazicu!!

----------


## nivesa

Joj siskica tnx! Bas sam vas sve drzala na iglama! Hahaha  :Smile:

----------


## Šiškica

Ja sam se večeras sa svojo princezom ljepo nasmijala  :Laughing:  tepala sam joj da je od čokolade i da ju moram pojesti i uz to sam ju ljubila po obrazima , naravno umirala od smjeha a zatim se i tata pridružio igri i krenuo "kao grickati" (tj. ljubiti) stopla jer i ona su od čokolde a ona se uozbiljila i objašnjava " Tata nogice nisu od čokolade!!!"  :Laughing: i naravno otjerala ga !!

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa, od srca cestitam!
Drago mi je jaaaaako  :Smile: 
Mobitel mi je crknuo jos popodne, sad sam jedva docekala ulogirati se na forum.
Prekrasno!
 :Smile: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~ za dalje!!!!!

----------


## nivesa

Bubekica i tebi puuuno hvala! Da znam kak stavila bi sliku testa. Al totalno je potamnio i to odma.

----------


## nivesa

Nadam se da je to dobar znak

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ulala! Dakle, dobro sam rekla, da ces tiskati iduce ljeto! Cestitam od srca! Nadam se da ce sve proci skolski. Ovo je zaista plodna jesen. Slijedecu o moram predvladati strahove i navaliti na muza.

----------


## bubekica

Znaci da je beta vec lijepa velika.
Mozes na imageshack.com staviti pa zalijepiti ovdje link.

----------


## nivesa

Jel to mogu prek moba?

----------


## nivesa

Ili poslat tebi pp pa da ti stavis ako se to moze tak...tj ako ti zelis

----------


## nivesa



----------


## nivesa

Jesam uspjela??

----------


## saaraa

Cao ja sam nova i bas se nesnalazim..cestike svim trudnicama

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ulala! Kako se lijepo crvene dvije crtice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Nadam se da ce ti glavni simptom trudnoce biti povecan libido i da ce te zaobici mucnine! Pusa i uzivaj! Cestitam jos jednom!

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      30.09.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35 dc +*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~32 dc*
*ivekica*  *~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~*  *31 dc*
*ivana.sky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc*
*kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc**

odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 

[zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  19 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   18 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~6 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutrooooooooooooooo!

Kuham kavicu za naše čekalice i za novu trudnicu!

*Nivesa čestitam !*

Kudri i Šiškice dobro došle u ljubičice!

Šaljem vam ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ da se niz nastavi!

----------


## <mišica>

Nivesa, čestitam  :Smile: ))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## TrudyC

Ajme koje prekrasne vijesti  :Zaljubljen: 

Nivesa čestitam  :worldcup:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Nivesa čestitke do neba na trudnoći, tako sam sretna zbog tebe  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

Bas je lipo viditi ove plusice. :Smile: 
Nadam se da ce i ovaj mj biti kao i prosli.

----------


## stork

Evo, rekla sam ti *nivesa* da te čekam za zajedničko odbrojavanje  :Very Happy: 
Baš sam sretna zbog tebe!

----------


## nivesa

Hvala na cestitkama!  
Joj cure jos nekak ne mogu vjerovat!

----------


## nivesa

Sad samo treba nastavit niz! Tak da sve odbrojavamo!

----------


## nivesa

> Evo, rekla sam ti *nivesa* da te čekam za zajedničko odbrojavanje 
> Baš sam sretna zbog tebe!


Mislim da mi vec odbrojavamo!

----------


## Ženica_85

> Ajme ajme! Imam +!!!!


Čestitam!!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  'bemti koju čast imamo, da uz muža prve saznamo!  :Smile: )))

----------


## ivekica

Mami, piši mi 3 dc.

Nivesa, kako se osjećaš ujutro? Jesi izvan sebe od sreće  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ivekica i od srece i od straha! Moj potpis govori sve! 
Zenica pa zna samo mm i sestra. Necu nikom ni govorit do pregleda nista. Bojim se.

----------


## žužy

Aaaaaaaaaaaa *nivesa*,  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 
Čestitam od sveg srca!

----------


## Šiškica

Nivesa nisi nam napisala kako je muž reagirao na radosnu vjest??!!

A ja prijavljujem spoting, nažalost!!!

----------


## nivesa

Siskica zao mi je zbog spotinga...
A muz hahaha nacin na koji sam mu rekla  je bio smjeh! Dosla sam s posla i otisla odmah u kupaonu nije ni skuzio nista... onda sam sisla u boravak i rekla mu da bi ja pila kavicu s njim  :Smile:  
rekla sam mu mora ti nekaj reci hoces sad ili ujutro? hahah zbunjeno me pogledao i veli pa reci!! A jucer mu je bio imendan i nis mu nisam kupila nego sam mu na laptop stavila test i rekla SRETAN IMENDAN!! hahahsretan je i on naravno! Vec racuna kad je termin i veli da bi mogla bit curica jer su kod nas u familiji sami decki i kod mojih i kod njegovih...osim njegove kceri iz prvog braka naravno.

----------


## nivesa

Zvala sam ginica rekao je da iduci tj dodem k njemu jer je jos rano za uzv . I da se ne bojim jer ce sve bit uredu! Od straha se nisam sjetila pitat za betu1 Ma ni necu jer ak je tak kasno navecer odmah potamnio onda je valjda sve ok!

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa, jel te sad ceka pikanje heparinom? Trebas kod hematologa? Jel se dobro sjecam da je o tome bilo rijeci ili sam nesto jako pobrkala?

----------


## nivesa

Bubekica da to me ceka...ici cu i hematologu iduci tj jer mi je hem isto u Vinogradskoj pa cu odmah sve rjesit! Ginekolog i hematolog kod kojega sam prije isla su mi nasli ovog hematologa tak da njih dvoje mogu suradivat s obzirom na ishod zadnje t.

----------


## nivesa

> Ulala! Kako se lijepo crvene dvije crtice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Nadam se da ce ti glavni simptom trudnoce biti povecan libido i da ce te zaobici mucnine! Pusa i uzivaj! Cestitam jos jednom!


Yummy nadam se i ja ! Prosla me unistila sa mucninama i povracanjem! A libido kod mene uvijek na nivou muskoga od 25 god. Mm veli da sam ugrozena hahahahah 
Sad ce se on bojat  :Smile:

----------


## KrisZg

Nivesa toooooooooooooooooooooo carice!

Zelim ti ugodnu i skolsku trudnocu do kraja!

----------


## kudri

Dragaaaaa!!! Čestitam!!! Predivna vijest!!!
Sad još da nas žužy razveselio za par dana!!!!

----------


## pilemalo

aaaaa Nivesaaa! Bravoooo!!!! Sad će se kompletno odbrojavanje preseliti u rane trudnoće.... Joj baš mi je jako drago, retrogradno sam čitala tvoju priču, zaslužila si svu sreću na svijetu!

----------


## MazaMala

Cestitke Nivesa...jeeeiiiiii... :Smile:  kako dobro..pa ovo je stvarno ludilooooo.....od srca svu srecu ti zelim..jeeew....neka i dalje se ovako nastavi..jesen je plodnaaaaa...zuzy cekamo tee..

----------


## Šiškica

Bila na pregledu  :Smile:  i doktor s obziroma na cijelu našu priču preporuča laparoskopiju   :Rolling Eyes: . 

Dobra je stvar ciste više (tj. trenutno) nema,  jajnici čisti, međutim dok je uzimao papu mi je rekao  da imam polip na cerviksu ( zbunjeno pitala jel to od poroda , rekao da nije) ..

----------


## nivesa

Uh....nadam se da ce ti to pomoci. Mozda vas taj polip zeza...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Draga nivesa, eto ja vec racunam za tebe. Ako me matematika sluzi, danas ulazis u 6. tjedan trudnoce. Kopirala sam sto se trenutno dogadja sa tvojom bebom:
 U ovom, za razvoj bebe veoma značajnom tjednu, “začeci" kralježnice i glave postaju vidljivi. Mogu se već prepoznati ruke i noge, kao i oči koje su sada smještene na bočnim stranama glave. Razvijaju se nos, usta i uši.

Sićušno srce je već počelo kucati (sa oko 150 otkucaja u minuti – skoro duplo brže od vašeg pulsa). Beba sada ima vlastiti krvožilni sustav kroz koji cirkulira krv. Razvijaju se crijeva, a formira se i hipofiza kao i ostatak mozga, mišića i kostiju.

S obzirom da su unutrašnji organi i udovi u početnoj fazi svoga razvoja, embrio je vrlo osjetljiv na razne lijekove, viruse i bakterije koji kroz posteljicu mogu stići do njega.

Beba je sada dugačka oko 6 mm.

----------


## ivana.sky

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Dancing Fever:  :Dancing Fever: 

nivesa cestitaaaam!!!!!!!! uljepsala si, osim ovog odbrojavanja, i meni osobno ovaj dan i mjesec, cestitam ti od srca, neka bude mirna T i jos mirnija bebuska kad dodje  :Heart:

----------


## Mamba

Dobro jutro žene! Javila sam se na upoznavanju početkom godine,no tad sam bila u nekoj čudnoj fazi  :Predaja: , pa nisam imala snage javit se i na odbrojavanje. 
long story short, trudimo se cca 37 mjeseci za našu prvu bebicu i eto htjela bih vam se pridružiti ovdje da se s vama dalje nadam  :štrika: 
Čestitke novoj trudnici  :Heart: , svima ostalima veliki pozdrav!  :Kiss:

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      01.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36 dc +*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~33 dc*
*ivana.sky ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29 dc*
*kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc**

odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 

zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  20 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   19 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~7 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Dobro jutro!

Kava je naravno već skuhana.

Curke ima li kakvih simptoma, super nam je krenulo, neka se tako nastavi!

----------


## nivesa

Ajme Yummy! Pa sad je tocno 5 tj... posto sam ja nestrpljiva i necu moc cekat iduci tj za uzv danas cu se probat progurat kod ginekologa preko reda...nadam se sa ce me primit!

----------


## krojachica

Supeeeer Nivesa! Čestitam!  :Very Happy: 

Otvaraj novo odbrojavanje!

----------


## kudri

Dvostruko odbrojavanje!!! Ili čak i trostruko kad nam se žužy javi :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

dosla vjestica!!! ja super sretna  :Smile:  krecemo s klomifenima pa aih, nadam se da ce upalit... kontam da to znaci da me se mice sa liste tako da vas pozdravljam i zelim vam svima puuuuno srece!! naravno da cu vas pratit ~~~~~  :Kiss:

----------


## žužy

O *krojachice*,pa tebe nisam dugo vidla,kako si?  :Smile: 
Curke,nemre žužy otvoriti svoje odbr. ako zatrudni iz postupka,zato ga nije ni ljubilica imala..
*nivesa*,za srčeko je rano ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vidite mrvušku tamo gdje treba biti!
*storkica*,kak si nam ti ?  :Kiss: 
*Mamba*,dobro nam došla! Imaš i ti "staž"...  :Undecided:  
Napiši koji ti je dan ciklusa i naša MAMI te uvrsti na listu.

----------


## žužy

> dosla vjestica!!! ja super sretna  krecemo s klomifenima pa aih, nadam se da ce upalit... kontam da to znaci da me se mice sa liste tako da vas pozdravljam i zelim vam svima puuuuno srece!! naravno da cu vas pratit ~~~~~


Sretno! 
Ako trebaš kakvu pomoć,pucaj  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> O *krojachice*,pa tebe nisam dugo vidla,kako si? 
> Curke,nemre žužy otvoriti svoje odbr. ako zatrudni iz postupka,zato ga nije ni ljubilica imala..
> *nivesa*,za srčeko je rano ali ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da vidite mrvušku tamo gdje treba biti!
> *storkica*,kak si nam ti ? 
> *Mamba*,dobro nam došla! Imaš i ti "staž"...  
> Napiši koji ti je dan ciklusa i naša MAMI te uvrsti na listu.


Pa u prvoj t smo vidjeli i culi srceko sa 5+2....pa se nadam... ma bit ce mi dovoljno da vidim  da je tamo di treba bit na sigurnom  :Smile:  sva sam u strahu...nadam se da je sve ok. Iako ne vidim zasto nebi bilo jer vanm.t ima simptome zar ne? Strah me svega....

----------


## ivana.sky

> Sretno! 
> Ako trebaš kakvu pomoć,pucaj


hvala  :Kiss: 

odmah cu iskoristiti pa pitati par pitanjca iako su van ove teme: posto pijem tablete za stitnjacu ujutro cim se probudim, pa pola h ne smijem nista jest, pa jedem i popijem 1. metformin, onda 2.metformin uz rucak, 3. uz veceru... u koje vrijeme izmedju svega toga je najbolje da popijem klomifen (dobila sam 10 tableta od 50mg, ali ne pise na doktorovom papiru da pijem 2x1, znaci li to onda da sad taj prvi ciklus pijem samo 1 tabletu dnevno, jel to normalno da se pije 1, il je on zaboravio napisat 2x1)? koji dan se ide na prvi uzv? (taman sam 7.10. narucena kod dr. na kliniku (kad mi je 7.d.c.) odnijet svu papirologiju i dogovorit kako i sta pa vjerujem da ce mi i on reci, ali ginekologinja mi je rekla da odem cim mi M zavrsi, a to je 5.d.c. ... ima li sto smisla?)

----------


## žužy

*ivana*,odg sam ti na pp da tu ne kršimo pravila.

*nivesa*,probaj ne brinuti,sigurno je sve ok  :Love: 
Javi novosti!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

POzdrav, eto, upravo idem vanka, pa se javljam na kratko. Nekako mi se cini da ce ovo odbrojavanje biti rostruko, barem se nadam. Cekam zuzine rezultate...jesu li se smrzlici prilijepili...pitanje je sad...
Ivana-sky, drago mi je radi tvoje "krmace" jer se nadam da ce nam se ciklusi poklopiti kao sto nam se poklapaju sastanci sa lijecnicima, pa da bumo nas dve skupa odbrojavale...
to isto zelim i ostalima...vrime je da oborimo rekord i otvorimo peterostruko-sesterostruko odbrojavanje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Juhuuuu!!!!!! Baby boom!

----------


## stork

S obzirom da *žužy* nemre s nama odbrojavati na ovom pdf-u, predlažem da joj uz naše otvorimo ipak ovdje počasno bez broja kad već ima starosjedilački staž  :Laughing:

----------


## stork

> O 
> *storkica*,kak si nam ti ?


Ok. Umirila sam samu sebe da je sve ok i sad samo čekanje. Kao da imam izbora...

----------


## nivesa

Ja se slazem! Prepustam joj svoje! A moze natpis promjenit nekak tak da nju spomenemo. Ipak bi to bilo fer.

----------


## nivesa

Stork kak si se uspjela smirit?? Ja sve kopam po netu iako se ok osjecam bez nekih vecih poteskoca. Nadam se da je to znak da je sve ok.

----------


## saaraa

Uff pisem al neprikazuju poruke zastp??ugl.pratim vas i citam jako dugo i dosad jos nisam sudjelovala u nijednom forumu..vjesticu tribam dobit
Za dva dana al se nadam da nece..inace radila sam test ima tri dana i negativan je.jel sam ga rano radila?

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ivana-sky, drago mi je radi tvoje "krmace" jer se nadam da ce nam se ciklusi poklopiti kao sto nam se poklapaju sastanci sa lijecnicima, pa da bumo nas dve skupa odbrojavale...


nista mi ne bi bilo draze  :Heart:  :Heart:

----------


## čokolada

> Uff pisem al neprikazuju poruke zastp??ugl.pratim vas i citam jako dugo i dosad jos nisam sudjelovala u nijednom forumu..vjesticu tribam dobit
> Za dva dana al se nadam da nece..inace radila sam test ima tri dana i negativan je.jel sam ga rano radila?


Određeni broj postova novih korisnika treba čekati na odobrenje moderatora koji naravno  nisu uvijek pri netu. Dobrodošla na Forum!

----------


## saaraa

> Određeni broj postova novih korisnika treba čekati na odobrenje moderatora koji naravno  nisu uvijek pri netu. Dobrodošla na Forum!


Hvala cokolada na odgovoru i dobrodoslici

----------


## nivesa

> Uff pisem al neprikazuju poruke zastp??ugl.pratim vas i citam jako dugo i dosad jos nisam sudjelovala u nijednom forumu..vjesticu tribam dobit
> Za dva dana al se nadam da nece..inace radila sam test ima tri dana i negativan je.jel sam ga rano radila?


Sara ovisi koliko je proslo od o...
Dobrodosla i jos prije otisla!



> Dobro jutro žene! Javila sam se na upoznavanju početkom godine,no tad sam bila u nekoj čudnoj fazi , pa nisam imala snage javit se i na odbrojavanje. 
> long story short, trudimo se cca 37 mjeseci za našu prvu bebicu i eto htjela bih vam se pridružiti ovdje da se s vama dalje nadam 
> Čestitke novoj trudnici , svima ostalima veliki pozdrav!


Mamba...znam taj osjecaj..i ja sma se ovaj mj predala i bila odlucna da cu odustat od svega..i iznenadilo me  :Smile:

----------


## saaraa

Jao stvarno nez..ja to pratim preko moj kalendar a on kaze da sam o 19.9.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Sara, dobrodosla na forum. Samo se opusti, moguce da si test radila prerano. Iz mog iskustva (3 biokemijske trudnoce) mogu ti reci da radis test nakon sto ti vjestica kasni barem tjedan dana. Ja sam imala nekoliko pozitivnih testova i onda izgubila trudnoce, sto je jako cesto kod ranih trudnoca. Tako da je bolje test raditi kasnije. Moguce je da si trudna, ali jos se ne vidi na testu. Ali cak i tako rana trudnoca jos nista ne znaci. Eto, to je moj savijet da sacuvas zivce.

Zuzi, moram ti reci da mi je tvoja situacija napeta jako. Jednom sam jezikom polizala zamrzivac i jezik mi se zalijepio bome, opako. Bilo je to ruzno iskustvo, ali nadasve poucno. Od tada znam da se smrznute tvari jaaako dobro prilijepljuju za toplu sluznicu. Nadam se da tvoji smrzlici slijede tu logiku. Sa nestrpljenjem ocekujem da nam javis imas li kakvih simptoma i kad ce ti vec izostati ta menga pa da slozimo ovdje zurku na forumu tebi u cast xoxo

----------


## nivesa

Mene su cure naucile da se test radi 18 dpo. I sad sam ga tako napravila. I to navecer u 22 sata. Ali isto kao i Yummy ti preporucujem da se strpis jos par dana.

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      02.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 37 dc +*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~34 dc*
*kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc**

odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 

zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  21 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   20 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Dobro jutro!

Po običaju kuham kavu.

Ljubičice ima li kakvih simptoma, planira li tko piškiti testić?

Ajme meni je ovaj mjesec tako dugi.
Moja curka dobila kozice.

----------


## nivesa

> Dobro jutro!
> 
> Po običaju kuham kavu.
> 
> Ljubičice ima li kakvih simptoma, planira li tko piškiti testić?
> 
> Ajme meni je ovaj mjesec tako dugi.
> Moja curka dobila kozice.


Ajme mami! A mica mala! Jrl ih ima puno? Kaj je u vrticu ili skoli? Ja nisam imala kozice :D bas me strah da netko od mojih necaka ne dobije pa da ne poberem sad bas.

----------


## stork

> Stork kak si se uspjela smirit?? Ja sve kopam po netu iako se ok osjecam bez nekih vecih poteskoca. Nadam se da je to znak da je sve ok.


Samo molitva i sve sam predala Bogu i onako molimo "neka bude volja tvoja", a stalno nekaj pokušavamo napraviti na svoju ruku  :Smile:  Pa ako je volja Njegova, ovo dijete će se roditi  :Smile:

----------


## bubicazubica

...čekajte...nema me dva dana i svašta nešto ima tu????
prvo moram sve ispočetka pročitat....
ivana sky-i ja se osjećam ko ti tamo na onom drugom forumu,ali cure su jako drage i naravno da smo tu za sve,kao i na ovom forumu...kao početnik naravno da se osjećaš izgubljenom i ko tuka(barem ja)ali ubrzo pohvataš termine,riječi...dovoljno da saznaš ono što te najviše zanima...
(npr.ja,svaki put kad mi se nešto novo dogodi,ja jovo nanovo,cijeli forum ispočetka prevrnem :Smile: ...
žužy draga-vibre samo one napozitivnije za tvoje mrve!!!!!!!!!

a sad ono najvažnije-NIVESA -ČESTITAM!!!!!!!!!!!
ZASLUŽILA SI NAKON SVEGA...i neka dalje bude sve onako dosadno po školski!!!!!!!(p.s.rasplakala si me s pričom o tome kako si objavila mm sretnu vijest)!!!!
ostalim curama želim puno dobrih vibri i pozitivnih misli,i nadam se da ćete nastaviti ovaj plodan niz!!!
novim curama -dobrodošlica!!!

----------


## Mamba

> Sara ovisi koliko je proslo od o...
> Dobrodosla i jos prije otisla!
> 
> Mamba...znam taj osjecaj..i ja sma se ovaj mj predala i bila odlucna da cu odustat od svega..i iznenadilo me


Nakon prve godine pokušavanja još sam bila puna entuzijazma, ali kako vrijeme ide tako ga je sve manje, ali srećom drži nas glavni cilj pa idemo samo naprijed.
mm mi je veliki oslonac, uvijek me diže dok počnem kopniti.
Najgore je to što je s nama -sve u redu- po nalazima, a vidimo da ipak _nešto_ ne štima. Još se nisam upustila u MPO vode, ali mislim da nam je to sljedeći korak.
Bila sam na klomifenima, folikulometrijama, sa ciljanim odnosima, ali ništa nije urodilo plodom, vještica uvijek dođe, a testovi su uvijek negativni. 
Dogovaram privat AIH za prosinac, pa cemo vidjeti dali moramo još dalje ili će nam to biti dovoljno.
Nisam vas još sve zapamtila po nickovima, potrudit ću se da vas popratim da se lakše uključim u daljne razgovore  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

e bas to... prava tuka  :facepalm:  neka mi ostanemo tuke sto duze i ne saznamo nista vise od ovoga (iz razloga sto nam nece trebat!)

nivesa ne zovi vraga!!! neces ih dobiti sad, bjezi od svih ljudi koji su moguca zaraza u bilokojem smislu  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Hahahah ma ak ih tolike god nisam necu valjda ni sad. Al dobro da znam da su krenule da se ipak pripazim

----------


## Zara__

Drage moje, prije svega da vas pozdravim i pozelim svima +. 
Ja sam posljednjih 15 dana imala svakakvih simptoma, od mucnina, glavobolje, razdrazljivosti, a evo sad i bolne grudi. Buduci da imam PCOS, i ciklusi mi variraju, nisam znala kad da uradim test. Posljednju M sam imala 4.9. A jutros sam radila test jer sam bila radoznala i nestrpljiva i bio je negativan. Da li sam prerano uradila? Trebam li ponoviti za nekih 7 dana?
Hvala vam unaprijed drage moje, ljubim vas sve. Prava ste podrska  :Kiss:

----------


## bubekica

Dobrodosla!
Najsigurnije bi bilo da test napravis kad bude kasnila racunajuci po najduzem ciklusu.
~~~~~~~~~~ za plusic!

----------


## kudri

i ja radila dana test, na 27dc i 10 dpo. isto negativan... :Sad:

----------


## kudri

a prvenstveno sam ga radila jer me prekjučer i jučer pekla i jako svrbjela jedna bradavica...a onda sam pročitala da i to bude često znam pms-a...ahcurke nove dobrodošle!

----------


## nivesa

Mozda ipak prerano kudri

----------


## Zara__

> Dobrodosla!
> Najsigurnije bi bilo da test napravis kad bude kasnila racunajuci po najduzem ciklusu.
> ~~~~~~~~~~ za plusic!


Hvala puno  :Smile:  tako cu i uraditi  :Kiss:

----------


## kudri

nivesa, ma nije...:/
e, kad si pišala prije testa lh trakicu, jel bila ta testna baš jaka kao i kontrolna?

----------


## bubekica

*kudri*  10dpo je rano dosta...
nivesin testic je bio bas jako taman, cak testna tamnija od kontrolne.

----------


## kudri

bubi, misliš na lh trakicu?radila sam test visoke osjetljivosti koji sam od majuške dobila. piše da se može čak 6 dana prije očekivane menge raditi...tako da...a ovo za lh me čisto zanima za ubuduće

----------


## bubekica

moze, ali to znaci da moze biti pozitivan, a ne da ako je negativan da sigurno nema trudnoce.
npr. primastick test se moze raditi 6 dana prije ocekivane m, ali ako se dobro sjecam pouzdanost 6 dana prije m mu je nekih 40%, dok je na dan ocekivane m 99%...

kod nivese sam mislila na lh trakicu, poslala mi ju je u inbox.

----------


## saaraa

Nisam izdrzala i napravila sam test oko jedan i ima dvu || druga je svijetla ali ipak tu i sad se full bojim.

----------


## bubekica

*saaraa* cestitam!  :Very Happy:

----------


## kudri

> *saaraa* cestitam!


Koliko trudnica, vaauuu! Saraa čestitam i tebi!!!

----------


## kudri

nivesa, a koji dpo si pišala po lh trakici?

----------


## kudri

Jo, ako se dobro sjećam, pošetno ti je kasnila, jel da??

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Sara, to je to! I svijetla trakica znaci trudnocu! Cestitam i nadam se da se embric posteno prilijepio!

----------


## nivesa

18 dpo. Bila je skroz tamna .

----------


## nivesa

Sara to je to!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ovo je moja lh prije testa

----------


## kudri

Hvala nivesa. Sad sam opet pisala lh i sd je testna tamna kao i kontrolna...znači,potamnila je u odnosu na jučer. Pa nije valjda da sad ovuliram??? Pa već mi je 10dpo, kad sam isto imala pozitivnu!!

----------


## nivesa

Koji ti je dc?

----------


## saaraa

Hvala svima  :Smile: )..za dva dana cu ga ponoviti..prije tri god sam imala kiretazu i nakon dvi god upornosti mi se isplatilo.nadam se ce sve bit uredu..mislila san da vise nikada necu moc imat djecu i bilo je vise losih nego dobrih dana. Sad sam napokon sretna al i plasljiva..

----------


## kudri

27dc...malo kasno za ovulaciju

----------


## nivesa

> Hvala nivesa. Sad sam opet pisala lh i sd je testna tamna kao i kontrolna...znači,potamnila je u odnosu na jučer. Pa nije valjda da sad ovuliram??? Pa već mi je 10dpo, kad sam isto imala pozitivnu!!


Sad sam detaljno procitala...cekaj jos 5 dana. Jer m dolazi 15 dana nakon o . Ako na 15 dpo ne dobijes radi test 16 dan jer znam da do 18 neces izdrzat.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Jedna cura sa foruma mi je rekla da je imala poz lh na 25 dc pa da te dvije crtice sada imaju preko 3 godine hahahah

----------


## Šiškica

Kudri graf ti je obećavajući, prekrasan, školski..

A i lh trakice su dobar znak.. 
eh.. što bi ja radila na tvome mjestu .. od sutra svaki dan piškila po jedan testić dok se ne pojavi ta druga crtica..


mislim da ti je ipak malo rano za 10 dpo raditi test za T tj. da ti vjerojatno tak rano neće pokazati crticu..

meni je na 16dpo bila tek bljeda testna crtica..

----------


## Šiškica

a između ostalog budemo vidjeli narednih dana tvoju BT  i po tome se sve bude znalo..

Ak 18 dana za redom bude ovako ljepo visoka onda si T

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      03.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38 dc +*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~35 dc*
*kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc**

odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 

zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  22 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   21 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5 dc

----------


## zadarmamica

Prijavljujem bolove koji evo dva dana traju.kao da sam trpila ici pisati.i budem napuhana.izljev bijele vodice i sluz.imala dvije ovulacije...ovo koda je treca.
A inace sve ok.normalno mokrim.nije upala i ne pecka me i ne svrbi.

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro! 

Kudri graf ti je super, mislim da je prerano za testić.

Evo moja poz. lh prije testa ima sada kozice~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da tako bude i kod tebe, mislim ne da ima kozice nego da je poz lh ipak znak za trudnoću.

 Šiškice kakvo je stanje kod tebe?

----------


## kudri

Cure,hvala na ohrabrenju i nadi!

----------


## nivesa

> Cure,hvala na ohrabrenju i nadi!


kudri samo hrabro! Jesi danas probala pisnut lh?

----------


## Šiškica

kudri tempica ti je i dalje super!!!

----------


## nivesa

Ja kod dr u 13:30. uh uh kako sam nervozna...nadam se da ce sve bit ok! Ako je sve ok uvodim drasticne promjene u svoj zivot!

----------


## žužy

*kudri*,si pišnula još koju lh,tam nakon pozitivne 15.dc?
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusić?

*saaraa*,čestitam!  :Klap:   :Very Happy:

----------


## nivesa

> kudri tempica ti je i dalje super!!!


a ti siskica? kak se osjecas?

----------


## Šiškica

hehe..  kak??
 još pitaš, isčitavam sve moguće i nemoguće o laparaskopiji i polipima  :Rolling Eyes:  :Sad:  i lagano ludim.. i hvata me strah..

M treba doći sutra a ja bi tak rado na Jezerčicu :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

Laparoskopija ti nije nis strasno a za polip ne znam jer ne znam kakav i di i sta s njim...ipak nisam dr...na zalost!Ja sam laparoskopski spasena od reza preko cijelog trbuha pa sad imam 5 rupica sa 12 savova a ne 50 savova preko cjelog trbuha. Izvadili mi slezenu i zuc na taj nacin... trebala sam i na op jajnika na taj nacin ali se dr u zadnji cas predomislio..mislim znam da te strah ali nije tak strasno. 
mozda m ni ne dode :D

----------


## Šiškica

pojavio se spoting 25 dc , tak da znam da M stiže..

a polip je na cerviksu , ulazu u rodnicu tak je rekao doktor.. skužio ga je kad je uzimao papu , čak je bilo i krvi..

ma pokušavam ne raditi dramu od toga i smatrat to rutinskom operacijom.

----------


## Šiškica

Mogu ja i ne otići na laparoskopiju al bojim se sama sebe za 5 - 10 godina i pitanja da sam možda otišla onda bi možda imala drugo dijete a možda i znala odgovor zašto nas muči neplodnost..

Znam sebe to pitanje bi iskočilo kad tad!!!   a onda će biti kasno!!

Tak da treba to sve organizirat s malim djetetom, MM me podržava a za mamu mislim da je najbolje da i ne zna jer ćemi opet reći da sam LUDA.. (kao i za mpo)

----------


## žužy

Joj *Šiškice*..  :Love: 
Na zadnjem uzimanju pape/pregledu nije bilo polipa,to je sad skroz friško?

----------


## nivesa

> Mogu ja i ne otići na laparoskopiju al bojim se sama sebe za 5 - 10 godina i pitanja da sam možda otišla onda bi možda imala drugo dijete a možda i znala odgovor zašto nas muči neplodnost..
> 
> Znam sebe to pitanje bi iskočilo kad tad!!!   a onda će biti kasno!!
> 
> Tak da treba to sve organizirat s malim djetetom, MM me podržava a za mamu mislim da je najbolje da i ne zna jer ćemi opet reći da sam LUDA.. (kao i za mpo)


Boli te briga kaj svi kazu. Odi i rjesi to. Zbog sebe.

----------


## saaraa

> *kudri*,si pišnula još koju lh,tam nakon pozitivne 15.dc?
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za plusić?
> 
> *saaraa*,čestitam!


Hvala zuzy..al ponovit cu sutra test i ako opet bude + onda trk ginekologu..nego jel normalno da me bole prepone

----------


## beilana

cure nisam duuugo pisala. nemam kad. čestitke svim curama na plusićima
*kudri*, moja pozz lh sad ima 17mj za par dana. na 10dpo test za t negativan, na 11 dpo negativan, na 12dpo lh pozz, i test pozitivan ali svjetla svjetla crtica. eto, a temp mi je isto bila kao i tebi, dok je na 11dpo trebala pasti, ona je porasla. držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*nivesa*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~za pregled
bubekica sljedeći put dok se prijavim na forum želim ti vidjeti trudnički potpis! ovo nije molba, nego naredba  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:  :Kiss:

----------


## Šiškica

Da polip je nest novo.. U svakom slucaju pojavio se iza 3 mj.  U trećem mjesecu ga sigirno nije bilo jer tad sam bila na ivf-u i imala ET i tad bi se sigurno vidio..

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa nam je kod doktora ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## nivesa

Eto me! 5+2 ILI 3 nema otkucaja ali veli da se tek iduci tj moze cut da se ne brinem

----------


## pilemalo

Da, nivesa dr je u pravu, ja sam s prvim išla na 5+3 i nije bilo otkucaja, a nakon tjedan dana lupalo je junački  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Pa po m i je 5+3  sad cekat cetvrtak...

----------


## bubekica

Iako se trudnoca uvijek dogovorno racuna prema zm, ti si zbog kasnije ovulacije manje trudna tako da zbilja nema brige zbog toga sto nije bilo otkucaja.

----------


## nivesa

Kolko bi po o bilo?

----------


## Inesz

Čestitam Nivesa.

----------


## bubekica

Racunas kao da je m pocela 2 tjedna prije o.

----------


## nivesa

O je bila 10.9 a m pocela 27.8.

----------


## nivesa

Znaci o je bila na 15 dc.

----------


## bubekica

Onda nije veliko odstupanje, mislila sam da ti je kasnije bila o.
Svejedno nema razloga za brigu, sa preko 6tt bi se trebalo cuti srceko.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pa to je normalno! 5 tjedana je beba samo mala tockica. Kakvi otkucaji. Premalo je da bi se vidjelo i culo. Niti sa 7 tjedana joj jos nisu culi otkucaje, tek negdje u 8. tjednu se moglo cuti, nista ne brini!




> Eto me! 5+2 ILI 3 nema otkucaja ali veli da se tek iduci tj moze cut da se ne brinem

----------


## nivesa

:Smile:

----------


## kudri

Žužy, da pišala sam lh i prije 15dc i poslje. I 15dc je jedino bila pozitivna.
...bumo vidli
P.s. danas sam mislila da sam dobila jer je iscurilo full...kafić ono na wcu samo bijeli iscjedak

----------


## nivesa

Kudri imas koju lh?

----------


## ivana.sky

nivesa  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  jeeej!!!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure! Eto i mene da se malo javim. Ovulacija mi se blizi, a napetost raste. Sutra bum isla na plac s muzem, pa bumo malo kamenica kupili. Navodno povecavaju plodnost a i djeluju afrodizijacki...ulala! bit ce zurke preko vikenda!
U subotu navecer idem sa curkama svojim tulumariti. Svaka ce donjesti neko jelo ili pilo. Ja bome radim sarmu ala stevo karapandza...
Jednom davno je jedna babica napravila najfiniju sarmu za svijetu. Od tad niti jednom nisam radila prema istom receptu dvaput jer jos uvijek tragam za tim bozanstvenim okusom...
vidjet cemo umije li Stevo sarmirati ili samo zivi na dobrom marketingu... U svakom slucaju, ove moje irkinje sarmu vole ma kakva ona bila, tako da vjerujem da ih ni ovaj puta necu razocarati  :Smile: 
Pusu vam svima saljem! Uzivajte u vikendu!
Zuzi, zeljno ocekujem tvoj plus!
xoxo, Jami mami  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Yummy zelim ti lijepu zabavu sa curama i da se prenajedu sarme  :Smile:  a onda da uzivas sa muzicem i otvoris konacno svoje odbrojavanje!

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ehhh sad mi se jede sarma!!! Izgleda da cu je i ja sutra morat onda pravit.

----------


## nivesa

Haha Yummy posalji nam malo sarmice! 
Bdw meni se jede sve kaj vidim!

----------


## kudri

Šiškica,riješi to i u nove pobjede!!
Žužy, držim fige jaaako jaaaako!!!

Cure,ja sam iduća dva dana na divnom mjestu bez lh trakica i toplomjera :Smile:  ako ne dobijem u ta dva dana i ako u on ujutro budem i dalje imala iznad 37,budem pisala test. Obećajem :Smile:  iako,vjerojatno ću opet pasti jaaako nisko od razočaranja

----------


## nivesa

Kudri pisni jednu lh sad

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam danas pisnula jer me zanimalo kaj ce bit. Na kraju je testna bila skoro duplo tamnija od kontrolne.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala cure na lijepim cestitkama....sve vas na sarmu zovem!
Hehehe, cim je malo ovdi zaladilo, odmah ze bacam na poslastice sa kiselim kupusom. Treba se pripremiti i natovariti vitaminom c, ipak pocinje sezona gripa, a kad smo gripozne, onda nam bas i nije do raznoraznih akcija i pothvata  :Smile: 
I ja se nadam da cu uskoro  sama odbrojavati  :Smile: 
Pusu vam veliku saljem i laka vam noc!

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      04.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39 dc +*
*ženica_85~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~36dc*
*kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29 dc**

odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 

zadarmamica   ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  23 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   22 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro drage moje!

Kava za sve!

Mi se borimo s kozicama,cijelu noć nismo spavali,baš su grozne.

Yummy mummy uživaj s curkama i sa dragim.

Kudri da nam u ponedjeljak objaviš +~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~1!

Ljubičice ima li kakvih simptoma?

----------


## stork

Jutro!
Spavala od 19 jutros do 9. Hormoni rade svoje... Čestitke novoj trudnici, sad imamo trostruko odbr.
*Žužy* priznaj da si već pishkala, iako je rano  :Laughing: 
*MAMI2* kupaj malu u hipermanganu, prije će se te bule posušiti!

----------


## ivana.sky

kudri ~~~~

jamimami, dobar tek!! i lijepo se provedi!!  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! Mami kak je malecka? Ima puno kozica?

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa ima dosta iako manje nego
je starija curka imala, al baš je koma na pipici ima 5 kom. kupam je u hipermanganu i trackam kremom al svrbi.

----------


## nivesa

A mogu mislit kak joj je! A kad izbiji valjda ce ju prestat svrbit.

----------


## Šiškica

Kudri javljaj nam novosti.. 
Kakva je bt danas??
I jel pao jos koji testic??

----------


## Šiškica

Ušokirana sam (pozitivno) jer mi se ciklus normalizira.. Napokon..jedino nemam pojma jel to mozda zbog terapije za šitnjaču ili sam od sebe.. 

Vraća se na 29 dc..  Budem valjda do noci prijavila M , za sad samo šarafi i spoting brlja.

----------


## ivana.sky

i meni se od terapije za stitnjacu "unormalio" tako da je moguce  :Smile:

----------


## Ženica_85

Pooozdrav cure svimaaaaa!
Jučer mi je bio 1 DC, ali nemojte me stavljati na listu, jer radim na nekom projektiću i šaljem molbe za posao, pa se moram usredotočiti na druge stvari  (dosta vidim s vama ovdje!  :Very Happy: ), ali vas pratim i vesele me sve dobreee starčice koje se događaju ovdje! Budite mi sve pametne, gledajte pozitivno i veselite se, sve će biti dobro!  :Smile: ))

----------


## bubicazubica

nivesa-bravo za super pregled...kao što su ti cure rekle,još je ipak malo prerano za vidjeti srčeko...ali budeš uskoro!!!!!!!
saraa-čestitke i tebi!!!!
yumi-uživaj s curama...i sarmi..njami!!!!!!!1
kudri-također samo opušteno i uživaj u čarobnom mjestu!!!!!!!!!
želim vam svima jedan ugodan i lijep vikend!!!!
(p.s.ja ću se grist do pon.kad imam punkciju-ono jel su još tu,ili su ošli vrit :Laughing: )

----------


## nivesa

Zenica zao mi je zbog vjestice! 
Bubica drzim fige i saljem ti puno ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!
I one trudnicke prasine! ********
Siskica nadam se da ipak necea prijavit m!  :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

> (p.s.ja ću se grist do pon.kad imam punkciju-ono jel su još tu,ili su ošli vrit)


bit ce to ok  :Wink:  nema razloga za brigu

~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

fala draga na vibrama i trudničkoj prašini....omotat ću se njima kao u onom svemirskom odijelu da ne može niti mrva izać!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Bouncing: 
...ma bit će sve 5!!!



> bit ce to ok  nema razloga za brigu
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      05.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 40 dc +*
*kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30 dc
šiškica  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30 dc**
zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc

odbrojavalice:*  :Cool: 


nestrpljiva anka  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
hellokitty  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  24 dc
mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   32 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7 dc

----------


## saaraa

Dobro jutro svima zelim....evo prva san danas ovdje pa cu vam ha skuvat kavu....posluzite se ..  :Wink:

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Zadarmamice dobro došla u ljubičice!

Digla sam se s glavoboljom da jedva gledam,opet burna noć iako sam joj dala i claritine sinoć, sada ne moženi mlijeko piti ima ih i u ustima.

----------


## MAMI 2

> Dobro jutro svima zelim....evo prva san danas ovdje pa cu vam ha skuvat kavu....posluzite se ..


Sara hvala na kavi!

----------


## zadarmamica

> Jutro!
> 
> Zadarmamice dobro došla u ljubičice!
> 
> .


Juhuuuuu.napokon.
E Jucer me rasturali bolovi i odjednom pljus.voda i sluz bijelo prozirno.

----------


## Šiškica

Napeto isčekujem javljanje kudrino javljanje!!!  
Očito malo odmara od kompa i uživa u vikendu..

Ja i dalje čekam.. Spoting je tu , šarafi , M samo što nije !!! 

Ak se ništ ne promjeni do sutra ujutro piškim!!

----------


## sunce moje malo

bok svima,
evo ja bih vam se pridružila, radimo već neko vrijeme na trećoj sreći!
danas mi je 1 dc. (opet ispočetka).

----------


## MAMI 2

Šiškice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude +!

Koliko sam skužila Kudri nema za vikend.

*Sunce moje malo dobro* došla, sutra te stavim na listu.

----------


## Šiškica

I mene prebaci sutra na *2dc*..   stigla je!!!

----------


## nivesa

Siskica saljem hug! Sunce dobrodosla i jos brze otisla.... Kudri zeljno iscekujem nekakvih dobrih vjesti sutra...

----------


## ivana.sky

> I mene prebaci sutra na *2dc*..   stigla je!!!


 :Love:

----------


## kudri

Šiškica,slijedimo se...i meni danas podmuklo stigla.sutra 2dc

----------


## kudri

A žužy??? Javi se draga s dobrim vijestima!

----------


## MAMI 2

Kudri, Šiškice grlim, baš je gadura.

----------


## nivesa

A curke....kudri bila sam sigurna da je to to

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Bok curke!
Pitanje za mami, jedino ovdje pratim svoj ciklus, pa sam malo zbunjena da mi je danas opet 10dc. Da li je jucer bilo pogresno upisano ili danas?
Eto, svima da javim da je sezona akcije pocela. Nadamo se da ce uroditi postenim plodom, a ne opet nekim koji je tu samo na proputovanju  :Smile: 
ZUrka je jucer bila super, kao i sarma- bravo Stevo. Nije pogodio bas babicin recept, ali je bilo super. Saljem link za one koje zele probati:
http://www.coolinarika.com/recept/sa...vo-karapandza/

----------


## nivesa

Yummy i ja bi malo akcije  :Smile:  a mm odlucno odbija zbog straha!

----------


## saaraa

Pa kad se vec prica o akciji imam pitanje..MD zeli ali ja ne jer se bojim..test sam ponovila i opet je plus..jel moj strah opravdan??ili se mogu opustit?

----------


## Šiškica

uhhh kad se samo sjetim 9 mj. apstinencije pa još jedno mjesec i pol iza poroda..  :Rolling Eyes:  preživilo se!!

Mi od straha nismo više imali ni volje ni želje  :Rolling Eyes:  :Grin:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ma reci ti njemu neka se nista ne boji da ne trebate u akciju, da se mozete samo maziti...onda ga posteno napalis, ostalo je prica...lol! barem je muske lako u krevet odvuci...




> Yummy i ja bi malo akcije  a mm odlucno odbija zbog straha!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

opusti se i uzivaj. trudna si. bit ce ti svaki put + u narednih 35 tjedana...nije to kao test u skoli, da ga pises ponovo i padnes jer si stogod zaboravila...neces prestat biti trudna od previse testiranja. lipo ti popisaj koju litru, ulij u bocu, pa neka muz testira ako mu se hoce svakih 5 min, a tebe neka pusti da u miru Bozjem uzivas u trudnoci...




> Pa kad se vec prica o akciji imam pitanje..MD zeli ali ja ne jer se bojim..test sam ponovila i opet je plus..jel moj strah opravdan??ili se mogu opustit?

----------


## nivesa

> opusti se i uzivaj. trudna si. bit ce ti svaki put + u narednih 35 tjedana...nije to kao test u skoli, da ga pises ponovo i padnes jer si stogod zaboravila...neces prestat biti trudna od previse testiranja. lipo ti popisaj koju litru, ulij u bocu, pa neka muz testira ako mu se hoce svakih 5 min, a tebe neka pusti da u miru Bozjem uzivas u trudnoci...


X ko kuca

----------


## ivekica

Ženice moje, evo i mene s puta  :Smile:  dobro vam jutro uz kavicu 

Jel ima kakvih novosti kod ljubičica? 
Sara, čestitam!! Uživaj u ovim danima.

Mi se bacamo u akciju ovih dana, držite palčeve. Iščekujem taj plusic ko ozeblo sunce  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      06.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41 dc +*
*zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc*
*nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc
hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc*


odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 



mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   24 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 2 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Nestrpljiva anka i hellokity dobro došle u ljubičice!

Yummy mummy oprosti, slagala sam listu i mackala kozice pa sam slučajno fulala.

----------


## stork

Evo me s friškm vijestima... Kako moram idući tj na dalji put, a sve me nešto lijevi jajnik zeza, odvažila se ja danas svojoj dr 6+3 tt, opet 2 gv, 1 opet prazna, u drugoj se vidi i žv i eo, ali bez kčs, nije vadila nikakve mjere i odmah dala uputnicu za bolnicu nek oni tamo vide. E sad, jel da čekam petak kad je 7tt ili... ?

----------


## ivana.sky

malo sam slaba s kraticama... sto je kčs?  :Unsure:

----------


## Inesz

> Evo me s friškm vijestima... Kako moram idući tj na dalji put, a sve me nešto lijevi jajnik zeza, odvažila se ja danas svojoj dr 6+3 tt, opet 2 gv, 1 opet prazna, u drugoj se vidi i žv i eo, ali bez kčs, nije vadila nikakve mjere i odmah dala uputnicu za bolnicu nek oni tamo vide. E sad, jel da čekam petak kad je 7tt ili... ?


Je li ti napisala koliki je EO? KČS bi trebao biti ako je EO 4 i više milimetara. Za bolnicu bi pričekala još koji dan. Sretno!

----------


## zadarmamica

Sretno.neka sve bude ok.

----------


## nivesa

Kaj je ustvari eo

----------


## ivana.sky

evo da nam svima bude lakse: 

GV – gestacijska vreca, vrecica u kojoj ce se unutar maternice razvija plod
EO – emobrionalni odjek, odnosno prvi oblik djeteta
KCS ili KDS – kratica za otkucaje djetetovog srca
ZV – zumanjcana vreca, ona u ranim fazama trudnoce hrani plod
CRL – duljina ploda u ranoj trudnoci, duljina se mjeri od tjemena do trtice djeteta
NN – nuhalni nabor, odnosno zadebljanje na vratu ploda, pomocu kojega se otkriva rizik nekih kromosomskih bolesti
BPD – biparijetalni promjer, odnosno promjer bebine glavice
FL – duljina bebine bedrene kosti
AC – opseg bebinog abdomena – trbuha, pomocu cega se procjenjuje rast ploda i tjelesna tezina bebe
AFI – oznaka za kolicinu plodove vode oko djeteta
FD – fetalna dinamika, oznacava pokrete bebe
BPP – profil kojim se ocjenjuje stanje ploda, a sacinjavaju ga fetalni pokreti i disanje, tonus i kolicina plodove vode
BF – oznaka za protoke krvi u raznim krvnim zilama djeteta. Time se ocjenjuje koliko hranjivih tvari i kisika kroz te zile prolazi. Mjeri se protok kroz pupcanu arteriju (AU), sredisnju mozdanu arteriju (ACM), fetalnu aortu (AO), te kroz neke vene npr. pupcanu venu (VU)
PPI-partus praetemporarius iminens(ili tako nekako) na hrvatskom znaci prijeteci prijevremeni porod

----------


## nivesa

Nasla

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav curke! Da vam javim da je o pocela ovaj mjesec nesto ranije. mora da je to neko jako dobro jajasce cim se pozurilo da sto prije sazrije  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

bit ce da je nestrpljivo... odma akcija... sreeetno!!  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

ivana.sky, zeljno iscekujem muza da dodje doma s posla  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy



----------


## bubekica

cure, podsjecam da je zabranjeno stavljati slike kao post - mozete staviti link na sliku....

----------


## Yummy_mummy

bubek, kak se to napravi?

----------


## stork

*Inesz* napisala sam da nije vadila nikakve mjere, a s obzirom na prethodnu T gdje je 1 blizanac bio blighted, a drugi missed pa sad 1 opet blighted, samo je provjerila da nije vm i odmah napisala uputnicu. Ne znam ništa, nije čak ni printala slikicu. I to mi je full čudno jer kod nas nikad nije bilo blizića, a meni 2x za redom.

----------


## bubekica

ne znam odakle ti slika, ali samo ovdje napises link na internetu...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

ok. ma ja cu to odmah na hrvatski prevest, ne treba slika:

drage moje,
pokrenimo val svijetlosti 15. listopada
svatko je pozvan da tog datuma u 19 h u bilo kojoj vremenskoj zoni, u bilo kojem dijelu svijeta na sat vremena upali svijecu za nasu najmiliju izgubljenu djecu koja su umrla tek sto su ugledala svijetlo dana ili prije toga.
ako svijeca bude gorila barem sat vremena nastat ce trajni val svijetlosti kroz cijelu zemaljsku kuglu na taj datum
15 listopad je dan spomena na izgubljene trudnoce i preminule bebe.

NEKA SVIJECA GORI U SPOMEN NA NASE VOLJENE....

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pitanje, kak maknem sliku?

----------


## MAMI 2

Stork nemam pojma kaj da ti kažem, ne znam u koji bolnicu planiraš ići, ja bi možda otišla privatno , gdje imaju bolji uzv.

----------


## bubekica

ne mozes maknuti, to mogu samo admini. bez brige desit ce se samo  :Smile: 

*stork* sretno!

----------


## nivesa

Stork  sve znas....

----------


## ivana.sky

stork, nadam se da ce sve biti u redu  :Love:

----------


## pilemalo

Meni je ta kratica KČS super - kucaj čedova srca  :Smile:  Stork do petka ćeš izludit, odi privatno na uzv (barem bi ja otišla...)

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Stork xx
zuzi, ne znam kako je tebi, ali ja sam toliko napeta radi tebe da sam postala kao staker ovdje da cujem vijesti od tebe :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy javi se!!!!

----------


## žužy

Tu sam ja,čitam vas al nemam kaj za pisati a i nesmijem ovdje o postupcima,ste zabile.  :Smile: 
Betu moram javiti tek iduči ponedjeljak,tako da..obavezno vam javim nalaz!  :grouphug: 

*stork*, ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ da bude sve u najboljem redu!  :Kiss: 

*Šiškice,kudri*,  :Love:  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Ma pisi ti mama nece se nitko ljutit

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Ma pisi ti mama nece se nitko ljutit


tak je!

----------


## stork

> Meni je ta kratica KČS super - kucaj čedova srca  Stork do petka ćeš izludit, odi privatno na uzv (barem bi ja otišla...)


Zakaj bi zludila? Ak ne kuca, ne bu ni u petak, ak kuca, danas je bilo prerano. End of story. Idem u Vg, a jedan uvaženi Zg privatnik mi je rekao da im je uzv aparat vrhunski pa zakaj bih onda bacala kunice?!

----------


## nivesa

Ej draga ...pod vg mislis vinogradsku?

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      07.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42 dc +*
*zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc*
*nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc
hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc*
*mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   25 dc*

odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 11 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Dobro jutro!

Ima li koga za kavu?

----------


## ivana.sky

Jutro! Eto mene da srknem na brzinu jednu s vama (za zbilja mm oso do aparata u bolnici po kave, nacekat cemo se...) zena prije mene dosla na ptekid trudnoce, doslo mi da zaplacem i molim ju da to ne napravi  :Sad: 

Zelim vam svima lijep i radostan dan  :Kiss:

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutrooo.evo vec sve pospremljeno.sad neznam sto bi  :Smile: 
Ja vam kavu ne pijem ali evo skuhat cu caj

----------


## MAMI 2

Zadarmamice ima li kakvih simptoma?

----------


## zadarmamica

> Zadarmamice ima li kakvih simptoma?


Isto kao prosli mjesec.
Bole bradavice kad taknem i donji dio mi bude napuhan pa izljev bijelog ko voda i sluz.pa u krizima bolovi.
Ovih dana sam bas u poslu jer sinu sredujemo sobu i jucer snjim sama isla doktoru...zbog kasnjenja u govoru.pa mi bude naporno.njemu dosadi puno setati pa se nosi.i onda navecer kad se ispruzim krene boliti.
Ja vam nemam ziva mira. :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

I naravno..uopce vise neznam jesu ovo ok simptomi ili ne.

----------


## nivesa

> Isto kao prosli mjesec.
> Bole bradavice kad taknem i donji dio mi bude napuhan pa izljev bijelog ko voda i sluz.pa u krizima bolovi.
> Ovih dana sam bas u poslu jer sinu sredujemo sobu i jucer snjim sama isla doktoru...zbog kasnjenja u govoru.pa mi bude naporno.njemu dosadi puno setati pa se nosi.i onda navecer kad se ispruzim krene boliti.
> Ja vam nemam ziva mira.


Znam da svaka od nas ima drugacije simptome ali ja sam imala taj iscjedak i odvratnu bol u ledima...od pola leda do trtice. i cice su mi bile ajme meni osjetljive.i jos uvijek jesu...

----------


## zadarmamica

> Znam da svaka od nas ima drugacije simptome ali ja sam imala taj iscjedak i odvratnu bol u ledima...od pola leda do trtice. i cice su mi bile ajme meni osjetljive.i jos uvijek jesu...


U prvoj trudnoci par dana prije testa sam izljeve imala.u zivotu toliko sluzi i vode nisam vidila  :Smile:  i bolove.pa se nadam da cu vam se pridruziti.

----------


## stork

*Zadarmamica* ajd pišni! ~~~~~~~~~
*Nivesa* je, Vg je Vinogradska.

----------


## zadarmamica

> *Zadarmamica* ajd pišni! ~~~~~~~~~
> *Nivesa* je, Vg je Vinogradska.


Ovaj mj dupla ovalucija pa mi je ciklus 34.zato mi je rano danas pisati.mozda u nedilju ujutro.ako budem trudna taman na moj rodendan 7tt kod dokt cu tada.bas bi bio lipi poklon.

----------


## zadarmamica

Evo prijavljujem i velike cice  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

eto ti moj jos jedan simptom. Stalna potreba za plakanjem!  :Smile:  pa cak i sada

----------


## zadarmamica

Kad imam pms uvik placem.haha muz je navika. :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ja nemam nikakvih problema u pms u osim bolnih cica. nikakve navale hormona. Pa mi je i bilo cudno kad sam gledala fil sa mm i pocela plakat,

----------


## ivekica

Mene isto u pms-u odvele hormoni. Čas plačem, čas sam vesela pa se posvađam sama sa sobom. Do večeri se posvađam i sa svima ostalima  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Uzas....stork kak se osjecas?

----------


## zadarmamica

> Uzas....stork kak se osjecas?


Nije valjda nesto lose

----------


## stork

A ono... još uvijek se nadam, al' simptomi osim povremenog cendranja i nešto većeg apetita i povremeno cicke osjetljive na dodir sa strane (ujutro kad se probudim), drugo nestalo. E sad, može biti i vanishing twin syndrome, al' to sam mislila i prošli put pa ništa, doduše tad su svi simptomi skroz nestali, zato sad nada...

----------


## nivesa

Joj drzim fige na najjace draga. Nadam se da ce ovaj put bit sve ok. I ja sam luda jedva cekam pregled.

----------


## nivesa

Kolko si ti sad?Ne mogu apsolutno nis zapamtit

----------


## zadarmamica

Drzi se.

----------


## nivesa

> A ono... još uvijek se nadam, al' simptomi osim povremenog cendranja i nešto većeg apetita i povremeno cicke osjetljive na dodir sa strane (ujutro kad se probudim), drugo nestalo. E sad, može biti i vanishing twin syndrome, al' to sam mislila i prošli put pa ništa, doduše tad su svi simptomi skroz nestali, zato sad nada...


Koje si imala simptome uz ovo kaj si nabrojala?
Ja samo pritisak dolje, cice napuhane i bolne,zelja za hranom.i staaaaalno mi se pisa. A i sanjam gluposti

----------


## MAMI 2

Stork planiraš li čekati petak?

----------


## Šiškica

Roj upitnika mi iznad glave.. M mi je totalno cudna, ful obilna i upravo izletio iz mene neki (oprostite na detalnom opisu ) kao grumen /komad zgrusane krvi i napravi  bljuć. .. Sve cudno.. Neuobicajeno za mene.. 

Sad brijem da nije mozda ipak bila biokemiska.. Mozda sam ipak trebala napraviti testic.. 
Ovaj mjesec sam bas pratila ciklus  i znam da je O bila 13 dc a M uvjek dode 14 dana iza, ovaj puta je dosla 17 dana poslje..
Neznam ni sama sto brijem , sad je tak i tak gotovo..
Mozdavje bolje i neznat nist..

----------


## Šiškica

Stork drzim fige da sve bude po skolski...

----------


## žužy

*Šiškice*,a probaj pišnuti neki test osjetljivosti 10,tak bi barem ja.
*stork*, :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

Šiškice ne znam šta reći, ako je bila biokemijska, barem se nešto pomaklo s mjesta i znaš da možete, a kažu da žene vrlo često poslije biokemijske ostanu trudne. 
Da li je bolje znati ili ne znati, možda da si znala bi se javila gin.zbog spotinga kojem je često uzrok niži progesteron a znaš da je on bitan za održavanje trudnoće.
Sada, šta je tu je, nadamo se da je slijedeći ciklus dobitan.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav zene! Eto, ovu smo ovulaciju posteno pokrili. Sinoc je bila prava zurka. Tesko je uopce mogyce da cemo nako tako dobrog sexa imati nekog slabasnog embrica, no, zivi bili pa vidjeli! Znati cemo sigurno za kojih 30 dana...

----------


## ivekica

Ja se nadam akciji za vikend. O je u ponedjeljak, što preporučate? Svaka dva dana od petka?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Spermiji zive u tijelu do 5 dana. Kreni ti sad vec u akciju pa svaki dan ili svaki drugi! Ako i ne zatrudnis, bar bus se dobro zabavila. Ja mogu odmarati malo do slijedece menge...hehe!

Saljem nasim trudnicama fotke za inspiraciju. Mozda da se i vi tako uslikate:
http://bossip.com/995491/the-most-aw...-time39204/15/

----------


## nivesa

Ivekica petak pa utorak

----------


## stork

*MAMI* čekam petak  :Cekam: 
*nivesa* u petak budem 7 tt, bili su još i obilni vjetrovi, lagana žgaravica (povremeno) i lagana križobolja.

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      08.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 43 dc +*
*zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc*
*nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc
hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc*
*mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   26 dc*

odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Kavia je kuhna, pridružite se! Nivesa ima i čaja!

Cure moje ja sam dočekala 26 dc bez spotinga što se nije dogodilo godinama. Ne znam šta bi mislila, bojim se ponadati. Zadnja 2 dana imam pojačani iscjedak da sam pomislilada je krenula koliko ga je bilo.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

MAMI2, imas vec dvoje djece, tako da vjerojatno najbolje znas jesi li trudna ili ne. Nadam se da cemo imati oboriti ovo odbrojavanje po broju trudnica, drzim fige!
Nivesa, pridruzujem ti se u cajanci  :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

E trebala bi znat, al ne znam, iako su šanse vrlo male nada postoji

----------


## nivesa

Mami kolko je proslo od o?

----------


## nivesa

Sutra pregled! Nadam se srceku!!

----------


## Majuška

Curke, javljam da se naša mala dugoočekivana štrucica rodila 2.10. i pre pre je  :Heart: 
Head over heals...  :Zaljubljen: 


Svima držim fige u kojoj god fazi bili
SRETNO!  :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

> Curke, javljam da se naša mala dugoočekivana štrucica rodila 2.10. i pre pre je 
> Head over heals... 
> 
> 
> Svima držim fige u kojoj god fazi bili
> SRETNO!


Cestitam! Svu srecu svjeta vam zelim!

----------


## ivekica

Majuska čestitam!!! Nek bude sretna i vesela  :Smile: 

Nivesa, sretno sutra!

----------


## MAMI 2

Majuška čestitam !

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko sutra!

Nemam pojma koliko je prošlo od O nisam pratila.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Majuska, cestitam i nadam se da se uspijete naspavati.

MAMI, nadam se pozitivnom rezultatu...

----------


## nivesa

Mami daj pisni!  :Smile:  bar lh trakicu

----------


## MAMI 2

Nemam ništa doma, a čini mi se da se pojavio spoting kod brisanja.  Vidjet ću sutra kako će se razvijat si-tuacija, ako ništa barem mi se ciklus popravio i to je nešto, odnosno veliki pomak nakon onog da mi je spotin znao krenuti  18-20 dc, od kad sam na obrojavanju nisam dočekala 26 dc bez spotinga. A mislim da je na to utjecalo što zadnje vrijeme jedem laneno sjeme svaki dan, kažu da dobro utječe na ciklus.

----------


## zadarmamica

Sto vam je spoting...nisam jos upucena u neke termine.

----------


## MAMI 2

Spoting je brljavljenje prije m, smećkasto uglavnom.

----------


## ivana.sky

ja to nikad nemam... 

Majuška čestitam!

Nivesa  :fige:

----------


## nivesa

> Spoting je brljavljenje prije m, smećkasto uglavnom.


Nadam se da nije ovaj put mami  ...  :Smile:

----------


## kudri

majuška, čestitam draga na malenoj!

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      09.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 49 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 44 dc +*
*zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29 dc*
*nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc
hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc*
*mami2  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~   27 dc*

odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 5 dc

----------


## sunce moje malo

dobro jutro svima  :Smile: 

nivesa nadam se da ćeš danas vidjeti  :Heart:  !
što se tiče spotinga, često ga znam imati i ja, ali dan dva prije M. Zbog toga (a i zbog groznog PMS-a) sam počela piti evine kapi, pa ćemo vidjeti.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Majuška čestitam na bebici..
Nivesa sretno danas na pregledu..
Ostale cure ajmo jel ne mislite oborit rekord?

----------


## MazaMala

Ćao drage moje,Majuška čestitam na maloj štručici neka ste mi vesele i zdrave.. :Kiss:  nivesa biti će sve super vidjeti ćeš,aha..i meni jutros nervoza jer sam i ja imala pregled ali kad sam vidjela malu moju mrvicu i njene otkucaje sva ta nervoza je pala u vodu..danas mi je 7+5 i imamo srčeko :dancingfeve

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Curke,pišite mi 1dc! Svima.~ ~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## MAMI 2

MazaMala super, neka dalje bude školski.

----------


## ivana.sky

> danas mi je 7+5 i imamo srčeko :dancingfeve


 :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> Curke, javljam da se naša mala dugoočekivana štrucica rodila 2.10. i pre pre je 
> Head over heals... 
> 
> 
> Svima držim fige u kojoj god fazi bili
> SRETNO!



 :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen: 
Dobro došla dugo čekana ljepotice!

----------


## žužy

* MazaMala*,čestitam na srćeku!
*nivesa*,sretno na pregledu!
*MAMI*,  :fige:  do neba!

A ja,ja moram nekaj podijeliti sa vama!Jer vi ste moje  :grouphug:  Nadam se da vidite.
https://imageshack.com/i/p83TOzQsj

----------


## KrisZg

> * MazaMala*,čestitam na srćeku!
> *nivesa*,sretno na pregledu!
> *MAMI*,  do neba!
> 
> A ja,ja moram nekaj podijeliti sa vama!Jer vi ste moje  Nadam se da vidite.
> https://imageshack.com/i/p83TOzQsj


 :worldcup:  carica!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> * MazaMala*,čestitam na srćeku!
> *nivesa*,sretno na pregledu!
> *MAMI*,  do neba!
> 
> A ja,ja moram nekaj podijeliti sa vama!Jer vi ste moje  Nadam se da vidite.
> https://imageshack.com/i/p83TOzQsj


Znala sam zuzi! To je to! Cestitam i jos se nadam da su twinsi  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Maza cestitam na srceku!!!!
Nase se jos ne cuje....kaze dr da je ranija t  ....sva sam van sebe

----------


## žužy

Hehehe,može!  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Zuzy!!!!! Super!!!!

----------


## žužy

> Maza cestitam na srceku!!!!
> Nase se jos ne cuje....kaze dr da je ranija t  ....sva sam van sebe


Kolko si sad trudna nivesa?
Kaj je dr točno vidjela?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto da i ja javim da je kod mene doslo do oplodnje. To prepoznam uvijek po zatvoru kojeg ne mogu otcepiti cak ni suhe sljive  :Laughing: 
Vidjet cemo je li ovaj malac dovoljno jak da prezivi...

----------


## nivesa

> Kolko si sad trudna nivesa?
> Kaj je dr točno vidjela?


po zadnjoj m je 6+2 samo gast vrecicu i slabasni plod. jedva vidljiv...eo nijje jasan...

----------


## nivesa

go sa inicijalnim odjekom ploda..

----------


## žužy

Dobro je,probaj ne brinuti..nije još prekasno za srćeko da se čuje.
Garant bude sve ok u srijedu!

----------


## nivesa

ah...nadam se...

----------


## zadarmamica

Žužy od srca cestitam.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nivesa, ne znam zasto toliko doktori navaljuju da se srce cuje u 6. tjednu. U UK niti ne razmisljaju o tome prije 8. tjedna. Opusti se samo...
Morala sam ovo podijeliti sa vama  :Smile: 
http://channel.nationalgeographic.co.../sperm-heaven/

----------


## nivesa

Ak je lh bila poz 10.9. Kad bi bila kao oplodnja po tome?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Evi ti draga moja, ovaj kalkulator racuna sve:
http://www.paternityangel.com/Articl...pens/How-6.htm

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Žuži čestitke od srca i da budu blizanci. I ja im se nadam, noćas sam prvo imala noćnu moru pa na kraju mi je neka vidovnjakinja u snu rekla da nosim blizance, kad sam ju pitala jel vidi spol rekla je da je to za nju too much i da odem na uzv. Pa ja se nadam da je u pravu hihi.. Mi smo sad 9+5. Jos mi ginek nije obavila uzv tako da nista iznutra neznam, ali pretpostavljam da je u redu cim je izvana sve u redu.
Nivesa bit ce sve u redu, samo vjeruj.

----------


## MAMI 2

Žuži čestitam, ajme super, super,baš mi je drago.
Nivesa sve će bit ok, mene gin. u obe trudnoće nije htio pregledat prije 7 tj, baš zbog tog da se ne živciram aki se srce ne čuje.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

AdrianovaMamice, joj sjecam se dobro tih ludih trudnickih snova. Kad sam bila trudna sa kceri, sanjala sam da nosim malu kineskinju i ona se u snu igrala sa mnom. Kad se rodila izgledala je kao da nije niti moja ni muzeva- tipicna kineskinja  :Smile: . No oci joj vise nisu kose, crka kosa je ispala i zamijenili je zlatni uvojci- sad je mamina i tatina  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Evi ti draga moja, ovaj kalkulator racuna sve:
> http://www.paternityangel.com/Articl...pens/How-6.htm


Nis mi nije jasno ...ne znam kak bi izracunala.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

eto ti ovaj onda:
http://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/...calculator.php

----------


## ivekica

Žužy  :Smile:  <3

----------


## žužy

> Ak je lh bila poz 10.9. Kad bi bila kao oplodnja po tome?


Ovulacija nastupa 12-48h nakon pozitivne lh trakice,tako piše svuda.
Meni je jednom moj mpo dr rekao da O bude oko 6h nakon poz.lh. E sad...
*nivesa*,ni to ti puno ne govori,jer ti sve ovisi kada je bila implantacija,a to ne možeš znati.
Kasnija impl.-kasniji razvoj i s time i zato kasnije prokuca srćeko nego nekome tko je imao ranu impl.
Probaj think pozitive! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Ovulacija nastupa 12-48h nakon pozitivne lh trakice,tako piše svuda.
> Meni je jednom moj mpo dr rekao da O bude oko 6h nakon poz.lh. E sad...
> *nivesa*,ni to ti puno ne govori,jer ti sve ovisi kada je bila implantacija,a to ne možeš znati.
> Kasnija impl.-kasniji razvoj i s time i zato kasnije prokuca srćeko nego nekome tko je imao ranu impl.
> Probaj think pozitive! 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


 Potpis zuzi! Isto sam negdje citala da ako partneri zajedno "zgotove", da ce se implantacija dogoditi ranije jer maternica prilikom orgazma kontrahira i tim kontrakcijama povlaci spermije u folopijevu cijev, te ubrzava prices. Eh nivesa, onda moras dobro promisliti kakav je bio sex u vrime ovulacije lol!

----------


## bubekica

vrijeme implantacije nema bas nikakve veze s tim kad spermiji dodju u maternicu.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pa kaj ih kontrakcije ne povuku kroz maternicu u folopijevu cijev (btw, tko je bio folopije po kojem je cijev nazvana?  :Smile: ? Po nekoj logici, sto su blize folopijevoj cijevi, brze bi trebala biti sama oplodnja, pa i usadjivanje...

----------


## žužy

> Potpis zuzi! Isto sam negdje citala da ako partneri zajedno "zgotove", da ce se implantacija dogoditi ranije jer maternica prilikom orgazma kontrahira i tim kontrakcijama povlaci spermije u folopijevu cijev, te ubrzava prices. Eh nivesa, onda moras dobro promisliti kakav je bio sex u vrime ovulacije lol!


Da,to sve stoji..ali ne za implantaciju nego za samu oplodnju.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Sad mi tek nis nije jasno. Hahaha ma sva sam sj.....

----------


## stork

Rekla sam da žužyki moramo otvoriti bar počasno ovdje, znala sam da ne buš čekala 13.10.  :Very Happy: 
E sad stručnjakinje, uoči sutrašnjeg uzv u bolnici na 7tt, molim protumačite mi ovaj od moje dr na 6+3tt: "uterus povećan glatkih stjenki, u kavumu pravilan GO, ali EO tek vidljiv, ne nazirem FP". Sve kužim osim FP i jel' to ok ili ne? Ponovno napominjem da nikakvih mjera nema!

----------


## bubekica

oplodnja se dogadja kad je jajasce spremno, a njegova "spremnost" traje 24h. znaci spermici mogu cucati u jajovodu (falopijovoj tubi, kako ti kazes) i 5 dana prije ovulacije i onda docekaju jajasce i desi se oplodnja. a mogu i doci nakon ovulacije, unutar tih 24h i evo opet oplodnje. 
a implantacija se dogadja nakon sto blastocista izadje iz svoje ovojnice, cca 7 dan od oplodnje. potpuno neovisno o tome kad su se u cijeloj prici pojavili spermiji.

*nivesa* u ovaj kalkulator http://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-cal...r-week-by-week
sam stavila da ti je ovulacija bila 11.9. po njemu si trudna 5+6.

----------


## bubekica

*stork* fetalni puls mozda?

----------


## bubekica

nasla.
fetal pole.
http://www.ultrasoundvillage.com/fil...Pregnancy1.pdf
ovo je zgodno.

----------


## nivesa

> oplodnja se dogadja kad je jajasce spremno, a njegova "spremnost" traje 24h. znaci spermici mogu cucati u jajovodu (falopijovoj tubi, kako ti kazes) i 5 dana prije ovulacije i onda docekaju jajasce i desi se oplodnja. a mogu i doci nakon ovulacije, unutar tih 24h i evo opet oplodnje. 
> a implantacija se dogadja nakon sto blastocista izadje iz svoje ovojnice, cca 7 dan od oplodnje. potpuno neovisno o tome kad su se u cijeloj prici pojavili spermiji.
> 
> *nivesa* u ovaj kalkulator http://www.babymed.com/pregnancy-cal...r-week-by-week
> sam stavila da ti je ovulacija bila 11.9. po njemu si trudna 5+6.


Hvala ti do neba!

----------


## zadarmamica

Ja cu dobiti m sigurno.poceli su bolovi  :Sad:

----------


## stork

*bubekica* tnx, našla sam nešto slično, al' mi nije jasna razlika između eo i fp, jel' to onda oznaka za vijabilnost ploda?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Cure, citam sve ovo i mislim si da smo se barem malo manje hihotale, a vise slusale na satu biologije kad smo ucili o razmnozavanju...lol!

----------


## bubekica

Zato sad imate svoju privatnu forumsku prof biologije da vam soli pamet  :Smile: 

Stork, da, oboje su oznaka vijabilnosti.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Kad smo kod biologije i reprodukcije, ovulacija mi je bila pred par dana. Danas imam nevjerojatno pojacan iscijedak bez boje, mirisa... Zna li itko ista o tome?

----------


## *sunshine*

Lijepi pozdrav svima, evo i mene kod vas .
Imam sina koji ce uskoro navrsiti 7 godina, suprug i ja smo se odlucili
za drugo dijete i sada radimo na tome :Smile: 
Danas mi je 18dc, nikada prije nisam pratila plodne/neplodne
dana,ovulaciju itd, ovo mi je sada prvi put ..
Za pocetak, moje pitanje je:
Pocela sam s mjerenjem temp svaku jutro i upisujem u graf, 
nazalost nisam pocela s mjerenjem od prvog dana m , i do m
mi je jos desetak dana , tako da za sada imam "polovican" graf .
zanima me da li mi je po grafu vec bila ovulacija i koji dan je bila ako je vec bila,
da li je bila 16 ili 17 dc , ili je jos rano da bi se reklo kada je bila?
Unaprijed zahvaljujem, i svima os srca cestitam na + ,
a one koje kao i ja prizeljkuju + , od srca vam zelim da sto prije ugledate jedan veliki + !!

----------


## *sunshine*

evo da se i ja upisem u listu ako je to moguce (odbrojavalice) :  *18dc*

----------


## ivana.sky

zuzy  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Heart: 

nivesa, opusti se, sve ce biti ok, uvjerena sam!!  :Kiss:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Sunshine, dobro nam dosla!

----------


## nivesa

> Kad smo kod biologije i reprodukcije, ovulacija mi je bila pred par dana. Danas imam nevjerojatno pojacan iscijedak bez boje, mirisa... Zna li itko ista o tome?


Kod mene je to bio jedan od prvih znakova t

----------


## zadarmamica

I meni danas pravi pljus  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Sunshine dobrodosla!
Ovak, razgovarala sam sa mamom o danasnjem pregledu...ona i baka su po starinski izracunale da sam t neka 4 tj.a posto je ona tak 3 puta tocno sebi izracunala vjerujem da je to to

----------


## bubekica

Po starinski - da, racunajuci od oplodnje, al to se tako ne racuna.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Kod mene je to bio jedan od prvih znakova t


Mozda se obistini moja zelja onda da bumo skupa trudne  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Yummy daj Boze....ti stork  bubekica zuzy ...ma i sve ostale! Haha!
Bubekica znam...al one to tak mene tjese... veli mama da je sebi 3 puta termin tak izracunala .

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pa bilo bi vec vrijeme da sva stara garda zatrudni vec jednom.  :Smile: 
A zuzka nasa sa bllizancima, na manje od toga ne pristajem  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

E da...bilo bi vrjeme da odprdimo sa ovog na neki vedriji pdf...i jos nam fali sreca....

----------


## nivesa

Bubekica ti si ovak medicinski obrazovana pa imam pitanje...
Da li je ok ak u srijedu nebude srce vidljivo pricekam 2 tj do iduceg pregleda?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Bubekica ti si ovak medicinski obrazovana pa imam pitanje...
> Da li je ok ak u srijedu nebude srce vidljivo pricekam 2 tj do iduceg pregleda?


Nisam bubek, al bum ti ipak odgovorila kaj ja mislim. Ovdje kod mene ti je prvi uzv sa 12 tjedana i nitko se ne opterecuje prije toga jel srce prokucalo ili nije. Samo se opusti!

----------


## Šiškica

Žužy čestitam!!!  Ćestitam ..čestitam..   prekrasan pozitivan testić  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  Napokon!!!

nadam se da su  :Zaljubljen:  :Zaljubljen:  mala mišeka..

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Uh, i da vam se pofalim da mi je kcer postala frizerka. Ja ovdije za kompom rljam, a ona mi frizure pravi. Bome sam sva u spangama  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Nisam bubek, al bum ti ipak odgovorila kaj ja mislim. Ovdje kod mene ti je prvi uzv sa 12 tjedana i nitko se ne opterecuje prije toga jel srce prokucalo ili nije. Samo se opusti!


 :Smile:  tnx

----------


## nivesa

I ja bi tam kod tebe Yummy....imam osjecaj da je tam sve nekako lakse. .

----------


## bubekica

I kod nas klasicne trudnice idu tek s navrsenih 8tt na uzv. Prije toga se ne bih uzrujavala sto srce nije prokucalo, pogotovo uzevsi u obzir neredovite cikluse (bez obzira na poz lh).

I nisam medicinski naobrazovana, samo previse visim tu...

----------


## nivesa

Hahaha bubekica pa to ti dode na isto.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Jel zna tko kaj znaci PAI-1 (4G-5G) Homozigoz 5G

----------


## nivesa

Da dobila sam i Fragmin...opet pik pik

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> I ja bi tam kod tebe Yummy....imam osjecaj da je tam sve nekako lakse. .


Pa ja vjecno pozivam ljude da ovdje emigriraju, al se nitko ne odaziva  :Smile: 
Slobodno dodji, ak ti je muz u programerskim vodama slucajno, posao mu je tu zagarantiran

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> I kod nas klasicne trudnice idu tek s navrsenih 8tt na uzv. Prije toga se ne bih uzrujavala sto srce nije prokucalo, pogotovo uzevsi u obzir neredovite cikluse (bez obzira na poz lh).
> 
> I nisam medicinski naobrazovana, samo previse visim tu...


Ma kaj nisi? Ti si nasa doktorica bubek! Kak je prije bilo po selima, tak je sad po forumima. Doktori su bili iskusni ljudi koji su se naslusali puno prica. I puno je vise trudnoca i djece bilo nego sad s ovim brljavljenjem.

----------


## nivesa

Eh da bar je....nadi mu neki drugi  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

kaj je on po struci?

----------


## nivesa

Ah to kaj je nikad nije radio. Na zalost. Radi vec 7 god u kurirskoj sluzbi kao komercijalist prije toga na neonskim reklmama.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

vjerojatno bi tu lakse nasao i taj posao nego u RH. Nivesa, pod hitno selite vdje, da im samo vidis rodilista: privatna soba za porod za tebe, muza bebu, sa bazenom, krevetom...sve podmireno, ide preko zdravstvenog. Bolje izgleda nego kod podobnika....

----------


## nivesa

Uh ja bi sutra isla....al kak bez posla preselit negdje? Pogotovo ako moja t prode kak treba...a sve me strah ovdje podizat djete koje ce zivjet kao i  mi u strahu za posao iz dana u dan a samim tim i za egzistenciju. Ne znam kako...ni od kuda krenut.

----------


## nivesa

A i oni tvoji bonboni su mrak  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hehe...nek pogleda poslove preko interneta. POslat cu ti stranicu za trazenje na privat.
Saljem ti sobu u kojoj sam rodila:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=la...ml%3B513%3B342

----------


## stork

*Sunshine* dobrodošla! Po pravilima foruma ne smiješ stavljati slike u postove, nego samo link. Ako hoćeš da ti povremeno škicnemo graf, stavi link u potpis, to namjestiš na fefe stranici!

----------


## Beti3

> Jel zna tko kaj znaci PAI-1 (4G-5G) Homozigoz 5G


Ne znam koliko bi ti koristilo detaljno objašnjenje. Ova zadnja riječ je inače Homozigot 5G. Uglavnom ako ti je to napisano na nalazu, znači da moraš u trudnoći uzimati heparin, što već i uzimaš. Već je bilo o tome dosta tema, evo jedna http://forum.roda.hr/threads/33266-IMUNOLOŠKE-PRETRAGE

Drži se, nivesa, bebi pašu sretne misli, to znaš i ti, a ja znam koliko teško ti mora biti čekanje. I ja sam u trudnoći nakon gubitka, išla prerano na pregled i dva tjedna jedva preživjela čekajući da dođe tih 7 tjedana trudnoće i sigurni otkucaji. Računaj da prođe 7 tjedana od PRVOG dana zadnje menstruacije, tada će se sigurno čuti srčeko. Ako možeš, pričekaj do tada

----------


## nivesa

Yummy hvala! Beti valjda ce se u srijedu cut. Ak ne, odlucila sam onda  dva tjedna pricekat sa iducim uzv. A heparin stize sutra.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Sad vidim da sam krivo napisala homozigot

----------


## ivana.sky

> Hehe...nek pogleda poslove preko interneta. POslat cu ti stranicu za trazenje na privat.
> Saljem ti sobu u kojoj sam rodila


 :Sad:  o tom mozemo samo sanjati...

----------


## nivesa

Jutro cure! Stork cekam nekakve vjesti...tj ne nekakve samo dobre!!!!!

----------


## nivesa

> I meni danas pravi pljus


Kaj si dobila m??

----------


## nivesa

> Hehe...nek pogleda poslove preko interneta. POslat cu ti stranicu za trazenje na privat.
> Saljem ti sobu u kojoj sam rodila:
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=la...ml%3B513%3B342


Yummy da bi rodila u ovakvoj sobi ili moram masno platit ili pobjec u neku drzavu koja cjeni trudnice i djecicu !

----------


## zadarmamica

> Kaj si dobila m??


Nee,nego bijela voda i sluz.

----------


## nivesa

> Nee,nego bijela voda i sluz.


Koji ti je dc?

----------


## stork

> Jutro cure! Stork cekam nekakve vjesti...tj ne nekakve samo dobre!!!!!


Hvala *nivesa*  :Smile:  lijepo sam spavala do 9 pa doručak, kavica, tuš i stigla u bolnicu u pol 11, sad čekanje među 15-ak trbušastih kaj su prije mene...

----------


## nivesa

> Hvala *nivesa*  lijepo sam spavala do 9 pa doručak, kavica, tuš i stigla u bolnicu u pol 11, sad čekanje među 15-ak trbušastih kaj su prije mene...


Uh!! Reci im da se nama zuri saznat da li ti imas dvije ili jednu bebu!  :Smile:

----------


## stork

Ma jedna je sigurno, drugi mjehurić je prazan, samo je pitanje hoće li toj jednoj sad bit vidljivo  :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

Znam...drzim figee draga!! Molim se svaku vecer za nasa srceka da kucaju sto jace!

----------


## nivesa

jel imas kakav predosjecaj ? I jel osjetis kad onak dolje ko da te pikne nesto lagano?

----------


## stork

Ma stalno me nekaj pika, ne smijem imari pun mjehur ni crijeva jer me onda sve žulja, 2 noći se već roštiljam po krevetu, jutros me vaga ušokirala već sam natukla 2 kg... i svako malo se na nekaj rascmoljim... ah, te čari  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Joj tak je i meni!

----------


## techna

svaki puta kad dođem škicnuti ovdje - barem jedan do dva nova +  :Very Happy: 

cure super vam je krenulo! 

žužy, ovaj put mora biti ok!

----------


## zadarmamica

> Koji ti je dc?


30dc

----------


## stork

*zadarmamica* moramo oboriti rekord, ajd pishkaj  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

zadarmamica pisaj!!
stork kaj jos nisi dosla na red???

----------


## MazaMala

Žužy jeeiii... bravoo,joj tako dobro..znala sam ja da će krenuti jesenski plusići ,neka i dalje bude sve onako kako treba biti..Nivesa nemoj se brinuti srce ce biti jako i snažno slj put,a ako i ne ima još vremena  
Kada sam ja bila 5+5 vidjelo se samo ŽV i GV..ništa više i jučer na 7+5 i mrvica i srčeko malo...Čini mi se da i ja spadam u one sa 2 kg viška..hihihihi...a nikada se nisam bolje i zdravije hranila..hormoni rade nema druge.... :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Ma imat cu ja i tonu viska ak treba! Ovaj put sam ostala t sa 5 kila manje nego prvi put..

----------


## MazaMala

Strpljivo čekam Stork i Zadarmamica  :Smile:

----------


## MazaMala

Hihihihi..u biti imam ja i više nego što trebam a od početka kad sam saznala za + pa do sada dobila sam tih 2 kg..ma važno mi je da se dobro osjećam..ali opet kad sam i krenula sa viškom možda je ipak bolje da pripazim..papam raznoliko i mislim da bebici neće ništa faliti..

----------


## stork

Ovi su tak spori...  :Cekam:

----------


## zadarmamica

> *zadarmamica* moramo oboriti rekord, ajd pishkaj


Nezelim jos pisati.prosli mj biokemijska i pukla bi da mi bude i ovaj mj tako.

----------


## nivesa

> Ovi su tak spori...


kaj jos dugo moras cekat?  :Raspa:   :Shock:

----------


## nivesa

> Nezelim jos pisati.prosli mj biokemijska i pukla bi da mi bude i ovaj mj tako.


Kad ti je bila o ak znas?? i koliki su ti inace ciklusi?

----------


## stork

Veeiki smo 9,7mm i kucka nam sučeko  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sandra1971

Stork cmokic!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Stork hvala Bogu! Kolko si sad t?

----------


## nivesa

Nasla sam. Tocno 7 si! Onda ima nade za moje srceko....

----------


## ivana.sky

> Onda ima nade za moje srceko....


nivesa  :No:  molim optimizam i ne bit sumnjicava i urec samu sebe!! naravno da ima nade jer treba samo jos malo vremena i strpljenja, a kad ga cujes, zauvijek ce ti kuckat  :Smile: 

stork jeeeej  :Very Happy:

----------


## žužy

> Veeiki smo 9,7mm i kucka nam sučeko


 :Very Happy:  :Klap:  :Sing:

----------


## MAMI 2

Stork superrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr! Bravo za srčeko!

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      10.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:** 


stork  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 50 dc*  *+*
*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 45 dc +*
*zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  dc*
*hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29 dc*
*mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28 dc*

odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 19 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 14 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 6 dc
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~2 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Lista malo kasni danas, malo sam zaspala pa sam jurila a na poslu ne stignem.

Cure jel se otvara novo odbrojavanje?

----------


## nivesa

> Lista malo kasni danas, malo sam zaspala pa sam jurila a na poslu ne stignem.
> 
> Cure jel se otvara novo odbrojavanje?


Ja ne znam. Ali ako cete otvarat molim bez mene jer necu nista dok me vidim srce.

----------


## zadarmamica

Ciklusi su mi 29..jedna ovulacija,pa 34..dvije ovulacije.i tako naizmjenicno.ovaj ciklus treba biti 34.
Danas 30dc.tako da je rano.
Nesicam se tocno kada je bila o.ali sam imala dvije.14.dan i 18.dan ciklusa.tako nekako.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure! Eto, danas rozasti iscijedak. Jel to tzv spotting?
Frendici najboljoj kasni vec 5 dana i ima mucnine, nije se testirala ali ja mislim da je trudna. Kad bih jos samo ja bila, pa da mozemo skupa roditi...hahah!

----------


## MazaMala

Bravo Stork,čestitam na malenom predivnom srčeku,jiiiiiiiii...neka kuca veselo,,a Nivesa moja draga još koji dan i veselit ćemo se i tvome malome srčeku predivnome..i meni je bilo ajmee..ali doći će taj dan vidjet ćeš..jedva čekam..jojj baš sam uzbuđena tako nam je svima dobro pomalo krenulo..čiste se liste..neka bit će..svima ..svima ..najbolju..najzdraviju vibru šaljem ..i veliki topli zagrljaj..!

----------


## stork

*MAMI2* sutra me po pravilima moraš brisati, al' ja bum čekala nivesu za zajedničko odbrojavanje pa bute se još malko strpile  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> *MAMI2* sutra me po pravilima moraš brisati, al' ja bum čekala nivesu za zajedničko odbrojavanje pa bute se još malko strpile


Bas mi je lijepa tvoja solidarnost xoxo

----------


## Beti3

> Pozdrav cure! Eto, danas rozasti iscijedak. Jel to tzv spotting?
> Frendici najboljoj kasni vec 5 dana i ima mucnine, nije se testirala ali ja mislim da je trudna. Kad bih jos samo ja bila, pa da mozemo skupa roditi...hahah!


Ne, 16 dc nije spoting, nikako. Tek je prošla ovulacija. Spoting je točkasto krvarenje 2-3 dana prije očekivane menstruacije.

----------


## Inesz

Čestitam Stork. 

Danas EO od gotovo 10 mm i srčana akcija  :Klap: 

Embrij u ovom stadiju trudnoće raste oko 1 mm dnevno,  stoga je embrij sigurno bio prisutan i na prošlom pregledu prije 3-4 dana, samo to tvoja ginekologica nije mogla ili nije znala vidjeti. 

Uvijek mi dođe žao trudnica koje su izložene brigama i stresu radi takvih razloga.

Sretno do kraja ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ovulacija mi je bila 9dc, zato mislim da bi mogao biti spotting...ne znam. U prvoj ga trudnoci nisam imala...

----------


## bubekica

Spotting je tockasto krvarenje, ne mora biti samo pred m.
Meni zna bit usred ciklusa zbog pcosa.

----------


## MAMI 2

yummi ako ti je O bila 9 dc ovo bi mogla biti implantacija.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

znam, makar, s obzirom na moju dijagnozu, implantacja i oplodnja me ne cude...kod mene je problem ostati trudna, a ne zatrudniti...vidjet cemo! Sve je u Bozjim rukama. On zna kad je vrijeme za mene da imam bebu. Makar bih bas voljela biti trudna sa svojom BFF  :Love:

----------


## Beti3

> Spotting je tockasto krvarenje, ne mora biti samo pred m.
> Meni zna bit usred ciklusa zbog pcosa.


OK, OK, nisam mislila o okolnostima koje nisu fiziološke, iako, ni jedan spoting nije posve fiziološki, svakoga uzrokuje neka promjena u normalnoj razini hormona. No, i ovulacija koja nastupa ranije od 14. dana isto nije uobičajena, tj.fiziološka, sluznica baš i nema dovoljno vremena da se podeblja u tako kratkom vremenu. Možda bi trebalo provjeriti razine hormona tijekom 28 dana menstruacijskog ciklusa, da se vidi ako je sve u granicama normale.

No, ovo sve je samo pisanje, jedino liječnik može dati dijagnozu, naravno.

----------


## stork

Nitko me nije pitao za recept uspjeha?  :Laughing:  
No, ipak ću podijeliti... gledam svoj ff, O je bila školski na 14dc, a BD 2 dana prije i 1 dan poslije (tj. sjećam se max 12h kasnije). Znam da smo se nekaj mm i ja pokefali pa 2 dana nismo razgovarali i propustili sam dan O. Eto, tko bi rek'o, zapravo nisam očekivala, iako sam se nadala.
*nivesa* podijeli sa curama svoj uspješni baby dance  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Moj otprilike kao i tvoj...3 dana prije i dan dva poslje

----------


## nivesa

:Smile:

----------


## nivesa

http://www.book.figulus.hr/38/izdvoj...jih-ljudi.html

----------


## saaraa

Jedno pitanje..molim vas ako mozete odg..bila sam kod ginekologa i vidio je GV i zuto tijelo..GV4mm a zuto tijelo 14mm..jel to uredu?!malo imam cudan osjecaj na desnoj strani a ginekolog je rekao da je to zbog zutog tijela

----------


## saaraa

Usput da cestitam zuzi na trudnoci i svim ostalim za srceko...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Jedno pitanje..molim vas ako mozete odg..bila sam kod ginekologa i vidio je GV i zuto tijelo..GV4mm a zuto tijelo 14mm..jel to uredu?!malo imam cudan osjecaj na desnoj strani a ginekolog je rekao da je to zbog zutog tijela


To ti je ok. Isto tako su normalni cudni osjecaji na svim stranama. Zato se trudnoca i zove drugo stanje.

----------


## MAMI 2

*lista** za      11.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 



*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 46 dc +*
* zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  31 dc*
*hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 30 dc*


odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~6 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 7 dc
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~3 dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~2 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Kuham kavu i čaj, dobro došle!

Moja M je ipak došla.

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutroo  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Mami  :Sad:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav cure! Eto, danas me probudila takva mucnina da sam se skorom ispovracala. Morala sam pothitno nesto strpati u usta da smirim zeludac. Makar, jucer sam bila na veceri u restacu, tako da si mislim da sam ozda nesto pojela krivo, ali, nekako mi se sve cini da sam opet na pocetku...

----------


## nivesa

Yummy nadam se da je t mucnina. Ja sam se probudila sa jedna osjetljivom boli u cicama a ovih dana ih nisam smjela pipnut pa umirem od straha da nesto nije u redu.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

To ti je normalno nivesa, bit ce jos gore. Cice ce boliti toliko da bus bez grudnjaka morala hodati. Prsa ti se pripremaju za dojenje. Ne brini! Znam da cekas to srce da zakuca, ali, svi simptomi govore da se tvoja trudnoca razvija po planu. xoxo

----------


## stork

*nivesa* mene su više boljele od O do termina M, nego kasnije. Jutros su bile ono baš bolne, ali i dalje ne cijele, nego samo sa strane. Ima dana kad su simptomi jači i kad su slabiji. Jedino ako bi naglo nestali skroz (kao meni doslovce preko noći u prošloj T), onda se može nekaj posumnjati. Ali daj ne paničari! Sve bu ok ovaj put!

----------


## nivesa

Pa najveci problem i je to kaj nemam nekih simptoma. Osim cica i pisanja po noci i po danu.

----------


## nivesa

I jutros neka lagana mucnina...al mozda sam to umislila...ne znam. Joj panika me ulovila

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nivesa, nemoj panicariti nego zahvaljuj dragom Bogu da mucnine nemas. To sa cicama i pisanjem su ti dovoljni simptomi, ako nisi zadovoljna slobodno ti ja doniram svojih simptoma iz prosle trudnoce, ali onda nemoj kukati kad ih dobijes :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Joj ja sam proslu imala sve moguce aimptome. Zato me valjda sad i strah! Ma sam nek me napadaju sa svih strana samo da ja znam da je sve ok

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nivesa, svaka je rrudnoca drugacija. Uzivaj dok nemas neke nepodnosljive simptome.

----------


## nivesa

Pokusavam....zivci su gadna stvar...

----------


## KrisZg

Nivesa, svaka trudnoca je drugacija, meni se razlikovala i po spolu. Kada sam nosila decke bila sam poletna, sa curama i ne bas toliko. U ovom tjednu u kojem si sada i nije bilo nekih famoznih simptoma, osim piskenja i laganih mucnina. Cice nula bodova i to duze vrijeme...tek oko 8 tt su krenule ozbiljne mucnine i nisu me pustale. Prije par dana su se i vrnule a 35tt. Vise sam simptoma imala u normalnom ciklusu nego u onom u kojem sam bila trudna.

----------


## MAMI 2

lista* za      12.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 



*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 47 dc +*
* zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  32 dc*
*hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 31 dc*


odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 8 dc
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~4 dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~3 dc

----------


## ivekica

Dobro jutro žene, majke, buduće majke i kraljice  :Smile:  
Kavica se pije uz more! Svaki put kad navratim na forum, moram čestitati i baš me veseli što je tako! Čestitke novoj trudnici! Puno sreće u drugom stanju i školsku trudnoću ti želim  :Smile: 
Rekla sam da će ova jesen biti plodna hip hip hurray!

Što se tiče nas. Sutra bi trebala biti O. Akcija obavljena u petak i jučer. Doduše ja sam bila gore, ali držite fige  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Jutro. Ivekica eto ima nas tri koje smo t Stork, Zuzy koja nije na listi i ja.  Stork ima i srceko a mi jos cekamo. 
Zuzy kak se osjecas??
Stork simptomi? Cekam sve detalje cure.

----------


## zadarmamica

Dan cure..kod mene jos nista.
Svekrva me pitala...ima li sto novo,cice su narasle?! :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Pisni test!

----------


## nivesa

Ili bar lh!

----------


## zadarmamica

> Ili bar lh!


Nemam lh a testove imam one sa ebaya.plave kao sto je zuzi uslikala svoj.ali nebi jos pisala.
Danas je toliki izljev bijelog bilo da sam frendici rekla da moramo u wc jer sam dobila menzis.a bile po ducanima.

----------


## nivesa

Ma ja bi ga popisala pa kud puklo . Ovak si sam glavu razbijas

----------


## MAMI 2

lista* za      13.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 



*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 48 dc +*
* zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  33 dc*
*hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 32 dc*


odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 17 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 9 dc
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~5 dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~4 dc

----------


## ivekica

Dobro jutro svima  :Smile:  ajmo kavica da se razbudimo prije posla i novog tjedna!

Ljubičice ima li novosti?

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Jutro zene.. evo da vas pozdravim malo jutros uz kakao...

----------


## žužy

Jutro curke!  :grouphug:   :Coffee: 
Svima ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za sve potrebno!
*zadarmamica*,  :fige:  za plusić!
*nivesa*,osječam se kao i ti..bez nekih simptoma.  :drama:

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro cure.
Jos nema m.
A od simptoma....slina u ustima mi se jako nakuplja...neznam jel to moze biti.plinovi i ciscenje crijeva kao pred porod. :Smile:  i ooogromne cice.sada bole i sastrane.

Jutros jedva vidljiva crtica na testu sa ebaya.a u apoteku cu tek u sridu.do tada cekam.

----------


## žužy

:Very Happy: 
Evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## zadarmamica

> Evo još malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!


Hvalaa.
Jucer sam bila prisutna kad je jedna rekla da je trudna.poznanica sa djecjih rodendana.i nisam znala bili cestitala ili plakala.znate onaj osjecaj.

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! Ja sam sva u cudu! Cice su mi doslovno od jucer ujutro do danas narasle za broj! ??? Glava me boli za poludit.cekam tu srijedu kao ozebli sunce! Zuzy kad ti planiras na nekakve preglede?

----------


## nivesa

Zadarmamica po mom potpisu mozes zakljuciti da jako dobro znam taj osjecaj. Ali ne smijes si dopustiti da budes sebicna kao sto sam ja bila. i velika vecina nas. Imas djete i na zome zahvaljuj Bogu a drugo ce doci kad za to dode vrijeme. Mozda i prije nego sto mislis!

----------


## zadarmamica

> Jutro! Ja sam sva u cudu! Cice su mi doslovno od jucer ujutro do danas narasle za broj! ??? Glava me boli za poludit.cekam tu srijedu kao ozebli sunce! Zuzy kad ti planiras na nekakve preglede?


U prvoj trudnoci je i mene stalno glava bolila.

----------


## žužy

> Jutro! Ja sam sva u cudu! Cice su mi doslovno od jucer ujutro do danas narasle za broj! ??? Glava me boli za poludit.cekam tu srijedu kao ozebli sunce! Zuzy kad ti planiras na nekakve preglede?


Ja sam tek danas izvadila betu,nalaz bude oko 2.
Daleko sam ja od pregleda...tek mi je 18.dpo.
Nadam se da su te bolne cice umirile malo..  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Zadarmamica po mom potpisu mozes zakljuciti da jako dobro znam taj osjecaj. Ali ne smijes si dopustiti da budes sebicna kao sto sam ja bila. i velika vecina nas. Imas djete i na zome zahvaljuj Bogu a drugo ce doci kad za to dode vrijeme. Mozda i prije nego sto mislis!


Ma zahvalna sam bogu na sinu.ali to je onaj osjecaj kad zalis samu sebe.drago mi je bilo zbog te cure i njoj je to trece.samo eto,zao mi je bilo mene.

----------


## sunce moje malo

jutro svima  :Coffee: 
šaljem par~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu, za + i za  :Heart: 

sutra mi je 10dc, počinjem sa lh testićima.
jajnici su počeli raditi, osjećam desni da je na redu.

----------


## nivesa

> Ja sam tek danas izvadila betu,nalaz bude oko 2.
> Daleko sam ja od pregleda...tek mi je 18.dpo.
> Nadam se da su te bolne cice umirile malo..


Zuzy drzim fige za betu i cekam da mi javis da li je na milijon ili na dva!  :Smile:  A mene nece smirit nista dok ja ne vidim to malo cudo kako titra  :Smile:  
Mozda sam se i ja zaletila sa prvim pregledom. a ne znam. Kad covjek nemre ostat hladne glave i razmislit nego sve mora bit sad i odma!

----------


## Majuška

AAAAAAAA Žužy :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

> Ma zahvalna sam bogu na sinu.ali to je onaj osjecaj kad zalis samu sebe.drago mi je bilo zbog te cure i njoj je to trece.samo eto,zao mi je bilo mene.


E to sam i htjela cut! Zao ti je bilo tebe? A zasto? Pa doci ce druga beba. A i ako ne imas savrsenog sina kraj sebe.
 Ne znam koliko dugo pokusavate previse informacija za popamtit o svakoj od nas ali gledaj koliko zena nema niti jedno djete i vec desetak godina ga pokusavaju dobit na sve moguce i ne moguce nacine. Odi malo na pdf potpomognuta i vjeruj mi bit ce ti lakse. I ja sam bila u fazi zaljenja same sebe ali od toga nema nista! Pogledaj samo Zuzyn potpis,a ona je samo jedna u nizu od zena koje se trude i trude.

----------


## zadarmamica

> E to sam i htjela cut! Zao ti je bilo tebe? A zasto? Pa doci ce druga beba. A i ako ne imas savrsenog sina kraj sebe.
>  Ne znam koliko dugo pokusavate previse informacija za popamtit o svakoj od nas ali gledaj koliko zena nema niti jedno djete i vec desetak godina ga pokusavaju dobit na sve moguce i ne moguce nacine. Odi malo na pdf potpomognuta i vjeruj mi bit ce ti lakse. I ja sam bila u fazi zaljenja same sebe ali od toga nema nista! Pogledaj samo Zuzyn potpis,a ona je samo jedna u nizu od zena koje se trude i trude.


Sve ja to znam.

----------


## nivesa

> Sve ja to znam.


Znam...a znam i da si ne mozes pomoc sa tim osjecajima. Al budes...s vremenom postane nekak lakse...naviknes se.

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,ah sve je to lakše reči nego uraditi...razumijem u potpunosti *zm*. Mi koje nemamo ni jedno,mislimo da je ovim ženama sa bar jednim ajd malo lakše kad imaju svoju bubicu doma kraj sebe,al vjerujem da nije lako..kad želiš dijete a ne možeš ga napravit,nije lako..
A i ne brini za pregled,dok se samo sjetim kak je mene moj ginić u prvoj trudnoči stavil na uzv sa ravno 4 tt (došla po up za drugu betu) i još napravil facu kak bi se več trebalo nekaj vidjeti a ništ osim zadebljane maternice.
Sa 5 tt se vidjela gv i žv ali još ne otkucaji..njih smo vidjeli i čuli ta tjedan dana u Petrovoj,na prvom uzv-u u MPO klinici,da potvrde trudnoču. Ovo prije je samo bila jebajada morem ti reči.

*Majuška*, :Zaljubljen:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Svi mi živimo najbolje kak znamo i umijemo s onim sto nam je dato, s onim sto nam je ODUZETO, ili nikada ne dato..

----------


## žužy

:Heart:  :Love: 
*AdrianovaMamice*,kak si nam ti?

----------


## nivesa

> *nivesa*,ah sve je to lakše reči nego uraditi...razumijem u potpunosti *zm*. Mi koje nemamo ni jedno,mislimo da je ovim ženama sa bar jednim ajd malo lakše kad imaju svoju bubicu doma kraj sebe,al vjerujem da nije lako..kad želiš dijete a ne možeš ga napravit,nije lako..
> A i ne brini za pregled,dok se samo sjetim kak je mene moj ginić u prvoj trudnoči stavil na uzv sa ravno 4 tt (došla po up za drugu betu) i još napravil facu kak bi se več trebalo nekaj vidjeti a ništ osim zadebljane maternice.
> Sa 5 tt se vidjela gv i žv ali još ne otkucaji..njih smo vidjeli i čuli ta tjedan dana u Petrovoj,na prvom uzv-u u MPO klinici,da potvrde trudnoču. Ovo prije je samo bila jebajada morem ti reči.
> 
> 
> *Majuška*,


Ma znam kuzim i ja *zm* samo ju hocu malo utjesit  :Smile:   :grouphug: 
A kaj tocno znaci zv? meni je sad u cetvrtak na pregledu dr rekao da vidi mali mali plod...al da je to jos prerano za bilo kaj vidjet. I mislim si da zna nekaj kaj mi ne zeli reci . Ali posto ga poznam i privatno sumnjam da bi mi uskratio neku informaciju. Bar se nadam... I ne vjerujem da bi me odmah stavio na heparin da sumnja. A ne znam mozak mi radi 100 na sat!

----------


## nivesa

> Svi mi živimo najbolje kak znamo i umijemo s onim sto nam je dato, s onim sto nam je ODUZETO, ili nikada ne dato..


Draga kak si? imas kakvih simptoma ? Kad ides na uzv?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Jutro! Ja sam sva u cudu! Cice su mi doslovno od jucer ujutro do danas narasle za broj! ??? Glava me boli za poludit.cekam tu srijedu kao ozebli sunce! Zuzy kad ti planiras na nekakve preglede?



Eto ti tvojih cica, a zalila si se prosli tjedan  :Smile: 
Glavobolja je normalna u ranoj trudnoci. Nadam se da znas da jedini analgetik koji smijes uzeti u trudnoci je paracetamol.

----------


## nivesa

> Eto ti tvojih cica, a zalila si se prosli tjedan 
> Glavobolja je normalna u ranoj trudnoci. Nadam se da znas da jedini analgetik koji smijes uzeti u trudnoci je paracetamol.


Joj znam...problem je kaj imam inace odvartne migrene. I ne pomaze nista osim ibrufena od 600.... a sad moram te glavobolje nekako probavit ako mogu bez tablete...ako postane nepodnosljivo onda cu po taj paracetamol.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto cure da se i ja javim sa svojim simptomima. Premda neke misle da je onaj spotting bio prerano za implantaciju, ja sam uvjerena da je implantacija bila. Ne treba mi test. Poznat mi je onaj ogavan, metalan okus u ustima, mucnine kad nemam nista u zubima i jos nesto sto prije nije bilo prisutno, ali kakim 7-8 x dnevno i to opako. Moram skoljku posteno ocistiti nakon toga. Pitanje je samo je li ovaj bebac dovoljno jak da sa mnom izdura narednih 37-38 tjedana....

----------


## nivesa

Yummy nadam se da je to taj!

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ja sam vam skoro pa super, nemam mučnine, cike me ne bole, al zato dobivam pristice, imam teka, al tesko sva mi hrana trenutno ne mirisi dobro, a i ono sto pojedem onda me boli trbuh.. I jednom mi je izašla neka sluz, bilo gusto ko žele bombon, pa sam se taj dan nasekirala, a onda mi je mm rekao da san i u prošloj trudnoći imala stalno te sluzi. A moj stomacic se bas lijepo vidi iako smo tek 10+2 danas, i ja sam bas ponosna na njega, bas ga volim gledati. Sad kad lezim mirno stomak mi onako kao da pulsira, pa si ja to umislim dal je to od bebe srce. Dali se to uopce moze tako zamjetiti? 
Pregledu i uzv se nadam sad u petak, da napokon dobijemo potvrdu da se beba lijepo razvija, da srceko kuca.. Nisam bila jos od 5 tt na uzv, ali trudim se ne sekirat nego okrenut na pozitivu.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Joj znam...problem je kaj imam inace odvartne migrene. I ne pomaze nista osim ibrufena od 600.... a sad moram te glavobolje nekako probavit ako mogu bez tablete...ako postane nepodnosljivo onda cu po taj paracetamol.


Nemoj cekati da postane nepodnosljivo jer ti u tom slucaju nista vise nece pomoci. Da ti pravo kazem, paracetamol bi te mogao iznenaditi. Uvijek sam trebala najjace tablete protiv bolova, ali, paracetamol mi je djelovao kad sam bila trudna. Isto se nadam da znas da mozes uzeti 2x500mg paracetamola.
Jos jedna stvar koju mozes probati. Navodno esencijalno ulje lavande (cisto) umasiras na celo. Kazu da pomaze. Nisam probala, ali eto...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Ja sam vam skoro pa super, nemam mučnine, cike me ne bole, al zato dobivam pristice, imam teka, al tesko sva mi hrana trenutno ne mirisi dobro, a i ono sto pojedem onda me boli trbuh.. I jednom mi je izašla neka sluz, bilo gusto ko žele bombon, pa sam se taj dan nasekirala, a onda mi je mm rekao da san i u prošloj trudnoći imala stalno te sluzi. A moj stomacic se bas lijepo vidi iako smo tek 10+2 danas, i ja sam bas ponosna na njega, bas ga volim gledati. Sad kad lezim mirno stomak mi onako kao da pulsira, pa si ja to umislim dal je to od bebe srce. Dali se to uopce moze tako zamjetiti? 
> Pregledu i uzv se nadam sad u petak, da napokon dobijemo potvrdu da se beba lijepo razvija, da srceko kuca.. Nisam bila jos od 5 tt na uzv, ali trudim se ne sekirat nego okrenut na pozitivu.


Ako si mrsava mozes rano osjetiti bebu. Ja sam curu svoju mogla osjetiti vec u 9. tjednu. Kad je zena vidjela kakve je vratolomije moja mala izvodila, rekla je da sam ju mogla osjetiti (makar su neki govorili da umisljam), posebice zato sto sam bila jaako mrsava u toj trudnoci. (42kg). Tajna vitke linije: rigoleto 10 x dnevno  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam u prvoj t stalno bljuvala al non stop na svaku tekucinu ili hranu. A sad nista??? 
I isto sam rano osjetila one leptirice...cak mi je mama rekla da je prerano ali da je moguce pogotovo ak ti je posteljica iza a ne naprijed .

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Lol, ja ne znam gdje je moja posteljica bila, ali eto, sada je ta ista postelica pod zemljom. Hrani kcerinu sljivu... MOrala sam ovu pricu podijeliti... Nekako mi je bilo zao rijesiti se organa koji je na tako cudesan i predivan nacin brinuo i hranio moje dijete. Zato sam trazila u bolnici da mi daju posteljicu. Pokopali smo ju i posadili sljivu. Ta ista posteljica je bila hrana toj sljivi koja sada nas hrani svojim plodovima...

----------


## ivana.sky

> Pitanje je samo je li ovaj bebac dovoljno jak da sa mnom izdura narednih 37-38 tjedana....


ja znam da je  :Wink: 

~~~~~ svima

nivesa  :fige:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala ivana, kako si ti danas? Ima li kakvih promijena kod tebe?

----------


## ivana.sky

danas bili na AIH, cekamo 31.10. betuu  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Drzim fige ivana!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Drzim fige i da budes trudna do kraja godine!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Btw, skorom sam pozabila, nivesa, jesi li pisnula na sodu da utvrdis spol?

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*, evo prošnjofaj malo..
http://www.klokanica.hr/forum/trudno...u-trudnoci-637

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Zuzek, kako se ti drzis? Jesu li mucnine pocele ili kakvi drugi simptomi? Kad ides na UZV?

----------


## nivesa

> Btw, skorom sam pozabila, nivesa, jesi li pisnula na sodu da utvrdis spol?


Na to sam skroz zaboravila...kak se to ono radi?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Dno case popunis sa sodom bikarbonom. U drugu casu pisnes. Pisalinu prelijes u casu sa sodom, ako se pocnu pojavljivati mjehurici, kao kod piva, musko je. Ako nema mjehurica, cura je.
Odmah pisni nivesa i reci nam rezultate!

----------


## nivesa

Cek da nadem sodu hahaha

----------


## Yummy_mummy

I ti zuzi isto!

----------


## nivesa

Pa i ti bi mogla haha

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Cim sam vidla tcoju poruku nivesa, mislila sam da se javljas s rezultatima, a ti zapravo cekas da se ekipa skupi i pisa s tobom  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Pisnula. Nista se nije dogodilo

----------


## nivesa

Tek kad sam malo promuckala su poceli kao sitni mjehurici. Al kad sam prelila nista. Valjda je to znak da je cura. Iako je meni svejedno

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Cure ode i ja piskit sodu, imam je bas doma.. a i zanima me

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Pisnula, i stali mi se stvarati mjehurici, koje ludilo  :Smile:

----------


## KrisZg

Meni je bio tocan soda test, ali se izvodi mislim iza 9tt.

----------


## nivesa

> Meni je bio tocan soda test, ali se izvodi mislim iza 9tt.


Onda se moram ipak jos strpit...

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

ja sam 10 tt tako da je vjerojatno onda valjan, a neka, ako je istina ovo je samo potvrdilo ono sto sam ja osjecala da je

----------


## kudri

Žužy mila, nikako da ti čestitam!Jako sam sretna zbog tebe!! Mislim da sam uz bubekicu i Mami ostala zadnji starosjedioc koji još uvijek čeka svoj trenutak... :Sad:  ali uskoro ću se prebaciti na potpomognutu, tako da ovdje ostaju samo pupoljici  :Smile:  po stažu odbrojavanja mislim! Cure, česitam i vama ostalima - nivesa, zadarmamica (crtica je crtiva), plodnoj Ym :DBravo, dočekale ste svoj trenutak i sad uživajte!ja sam idući mjesec na hsg, a onda inseminacija...baš sam nekako žalosna što je moje tijelo, nakon 1. uspješne trudnoće od prve, iznjevirlo...Ne razumijem što se promijenilo i koje su sad prepreke za trudnoću...ali dobro, sreća je da imamo našu pahuljicu, pa je nekako sve to lakšepuse svima!

----------


## KrisZg

> ja sam 10 tt tako da je vjerojatno onda valjan, a neka, ako je istina ovo je samo potvrdilo ono sto sam ja osjecala da je


Upravo je tak i meni,test potvrdio filing :Smile:

----------


## techna

cure,

koliko trudnica, ne mogu više niti pratiti  :Very Happy: 

predivno!!!!

*žužy*, molim se da ovaj puta bude sve ok  :Heart: 

*nivesa* ja imam 2 mala bogatstva, a opet si želim još barem jedno 
i budem tužna svaki puta kad dobijem m, a kad čujem da netko čeka 3-će
pomješaju mi se osjećaji u čisti čušpajz. 
i mrzim se u tom trenutku, ali nema pomoći.
hvala bogu da ta zavist/ljubomora/samosažaljenje brzo prođe pa se onda 
nastavim veseliti svakoj 3. bebici, iskreno i bez zadrške

----------


## nivesa

Znam techna. Ja bi bila presretna i sa jednim. Nisam mislila nista lose. Samo sam joj htjela malo odvratit misli. A mislim si da je nekak lakse kad covjek ima djete bar jedno.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Žužy mila, nikako da ti čestitam!Jako sam sretna zbog tebe!! Mislim da sam uz bubekicu i Mami ostala zadnji starosjedioc koji još uvijek čeka svoj trenutak... ali uskoro ću se prebaciti na potpomognutu, tako da ovdje ostaju samo pupoljici  po stažu odbrojavanja mislim! Cure, česitam i vama ostalima - nivesa, zadarmamica (crtica je crtiva), plodnoj Ym :DBravo, dočekale ste svoj trenutak i sad uživajte!ja sam idući mjesec na hsg, a onda inseminacija...baš sam nekako žalosna što je moje tijelo, nakon 1. uspješne trudnoće od prve, iznjevirlo...Ne razumijem što se promijenilo i koje su sad prepreke za trudnoću...ali dobro, sreća je da imamo našu pahuljicu, pa je nekako sve to lakšepuse svima!


Kudri, mene je doktor prebacil s dnevne doze folne 400mikrograma na 1000 mikrograma. Da i ti probas njegov recept?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> cure,
> 
> koliko trudnica, ne mogu više niti pratiti 
> 
> predivno!!!!
> 
> *žužy*, molim se da ovaj puta bude sve ok 
> 
> *nivesa* ja imam 2 mala bogatstva, a opet si želim još barem jedno 
> ...


techna, ti si to vec jednom odradila i to dvostruko! Uvjerena sam da ce i tvoja beba doci u pravo vrijeme. Samo se lipo opusti i uzivaj. sve ce se posloziti. xoxo

----------


## kudri

folnu uopće ne pijem... nema ona veze s mogućnošću začeća, već s pravilnim razvojem embrija/fetusa...u 1. trudnoći sam je počella piti odmah čim sam saznala da sam trudna, ali naravno da je još bolje i prije...ovih dana sam počela sa maca prahom.

----------


## žužy

Evo moja betica je 535,4..ako sam dobro čula preko telefona hahahaha!  :pivo:

----------


## ivchica30

Drage moje, evo da se i ja javim nakon skoro 6 mjeseci odsudstva. Pa koliko lijepih vijesti, pa to je divnooo!!! Zuzi kad sam za tebe procitala, rasplakala sam se jer mi je toliko drago da ti nemogu ni reci.
Mi smo bili mirni 4 mjeseca jer sam ja dobila novi posao, pa nisam htjel odmah riskirati. Uglavnom sada redimo opet, zadnja 2 mjeseca, smireno i polako. Rekla mi je ginicka da do nove godine radimo i ako se nista ne primi idemo dublje kopati. Prvo muza poslati na pretrage, pa onda mene.
Pusa svima i cestitam jos jednom svim novopecenim-buducim mamicama!!!  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> Evo moja betica je 535,4..ako sam dobro čula preko telefona hahahaha!


Ajme!!!super!!!!!!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> folnu uopće ne pijem... nema ona veze s mogućnošću začeća, već s pravilnim razvojem embrija/fetusa...u 1. trudnoći sam je počella piti odmah čim sam saznala da sam trudna, ali naravno da je još bolje i prije...ovih dana sam počela sa maca prahom.


Da, ja nisam nikadsa imala problema sa zacecem, nego sa jakim embrijima, zato moram folnu...

----------


## techna

> Evo moja betica je 535,4..ako sam dobro čula preko telefona hahahaha!


žužy, draga! nemaš pojma koliko mi je drago!
molila sam se od kad sam saznala da čekaš, pa ću i nastaviti da sve bude dobro do kraja!  :Very Happy:

----------


## ivekica

Žužy to je divno!!!!!! Nazdravit ću u tvoje ime  :Smile:  posto ti više ne smiješ!

----------


## techna

> folnu uopće ne pijem...* nema ona veze s mogućnošću začeća*, već s pravilnim razvojem embrija/fetusa...u 1. trudnoći sam je počella piti odmah čim sam saznala da sam trudna, ali naravno da je još bolje i prije...ovih dana sam počela sa maca prahom.


joj kudri ima veze, kako ne, imaš pun internet podataka o tome 
npr. suplementu (inofolic) koji djeluje na kvalitetu jajnih stanica i za PCOS jedan od glavnih sastojaka
je folna itd.
kao što je bitno da imaš dovoljno željeza, a i svega drugoga.

----------


## nivesa

Kudri ja sam prosli mj pila folnu

----------


## kudri

ma da? pa onda ću i to uzeti! tnx cure

----------


## nivesa

Probaj mozda upali! A skodit ne moze!

----------


## zadarmamica

I ja folnu pijem oko 3mj.

----------


## bubekica

> Probaj mozda upali! A skodit ne moze!


Nije bas tako.
http://pcosdiva.com/?p=5854

----------


## MAMI 2

Žuži čestitam na beti! ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje.

Zadarmamice ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za +!
I normalno je da se ponekad osjećaš tako, nismo od kamena.

Kudri bogme baš sam starosjedioc, i što dalje ide vrijeme sve manje vjeujem da ću se ikad maknut odavdje negdje drugdje.

----------


## nivesa

Uh bubekica previse za citat   :Wink:

----------


## kudri

bubi, niti ja ne stignem čitati! možeš pliz ukratko što piše!

hvala!!!!

----------


## bubekica

Da bi trebalo unositi folate iz zelenig povrca, a ne umjetnu folnu kiselinu koju neki ne mogu metabolIzirati, a zauzima mjesto folatima.
Za vecinu je ok, iako su uvijek bolji folati, al kod nekih onemogucava metaboliziranje folata.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hm, zanimljivo. Jel se mogu folati naruciti u kapsulama?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto,, sad sam ih nasla! JOs jedna glupost koju cu naruciti online  :Smile:

----------


## KrisZg

> Da bi trebalo unositi folate iz zelenig povrca, a ne umjetnu folnu kiselinu koju neki ne mogu metabolIzirati, a zauzima mjesto folatima.
> Za vecinu je ok, iako su uvijek bolji folati, al kod nekih onemogucava metaboliziranje folata.


Vidis, zanimljivo a prenatal sadrzi folnu dok postnatal sadrzi folate.

----------


## željkica

> Evo moja betica je 535,4..ako sam dobro čula preko telefona hahahaha!


 :Very Happy:  čestitam ti od srca!!!!!!!!!!!!!!joj kako sam sretna zbog tebe  :pivo: 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za pravilno duplanje!!!!

----------


## venera82

cure čestitam svima na ++++++ i sretno vam!

da li je koja imala sličnu situaciju - imala sam punkciju 4.10 (nisam radila ET) stavljam utrice, danas vidim da imam krvi na dnevnom ulosku i kada sam si stavljala utrice, e sad mene to brine da li je to poslije punkcije u redu ili će mi menga uraniti (ZM 23.10.)? sljedeći ciklus bi trebala na FET.

----------


## nivesa

http://www.roditelji.hr/trudnoca/105...na-u-trudnoci/ evo tu pise da folacin  preporucuju uzimati i 8 tj prije t. Jer se kroz namirnice ne moze unjeti dovoljnu koliconu potrebnu za t.

----------


## zadarmamica

> za +!
> I normalno je da se ponekad osjećaš tako, nismo od kamena.


Napokon normalan komentar.  :Smile: 
Glupo mi je bilo...ispala sam nezahvalna jer imam vec dijete.a samo sinu zelim podariti bracu ili seku i povecat obitelj.nevidim nista lose u tome.pa mislim da se bar jednom tako osjecala svaka zena koja je cula da je neka druga trudna a ona nemoze.

----------


## nivesa

Ma nisam ja to tak mislila. Nego da se ne osjecas lose posto se ne prima odma. Pa ima mpo ako nece ic ovak. Mozda ti dobijes dvojceke pa dostignes frendicu! Nikad ne znas!

----------


## nivesa

Uostalom imas zivi dokaz kraj sebe da mozete!

----------


## saaraa

Nedaj se zadarmamica..nije bitno koje je dijete po redu..moje misljenje je da zelja za dijetetom nije ni manja ni veca od onih zena koje imaju ili nemaju djecu..mislim da im je jednako...ruzno je ovo reci al kad je meni sestra zatrudnila nisam znala bilu joj cestitala ili bi plakala..ljubomora me izjela al nakon dva dana me proslo tako da mogu svatit kako ti je bilo.
U svakom slucaju sretno i sorry zbog dugog posta

----------


## zadarmamica

> Nedaj se zadarmamica..nije bitno koje je dijete po redu..moje misljenje je da zelja za dijetetom nije ni manja ni veca od onih zena koje imaju ili nemaju djecu..mislim da im je jednako...ruzno je ovo reci al kad je meni sestra zatrudnila nisam znala bilu joj cestitala ili bi plakala..ljubomora me izjela al nakon dva dana me proslo tako da mogu svatit kako ti je bilo.
> U svakom slucaju sretno i sorry zbog dugog posta


Osobno smatram da je to prirodna reakcija.nista cudno.

----------


## nivesa

Po meni nije isto imat jedno dva tri ili niti jedno djete. Nitko nije ni spomenuo da je njezina zelja jaca ili slabija od moje ili bilo cije.
Samo sam htjela reci da ce joj mozda biti lakse kad vidi koliko zena ne moze ni to prvo ostvarit. Niti da je lose ili krivo osjecat se jadno ako je netko t a ti ne mozes.Ja jako dobro znam sta je ljubomora na tudu trudnocu. Ali isto tako znam da to nije zdravo, a ne mogu si pomoci. Moja sogorica je rodila par dana nakon sto sam ja trebala rodit prvi put. Ona je svoje djete dovela doma a ja svoje ne. I bila sam jadna tuzna ljubomorna i bjesna i sretna u isto vrjeme jer sam bila t mj dana vise od nje i htjela sam pobjec glavom bez obzira. Jer sam htjela to djete vise od iceg na svjetu. Tako da o toj ljubomori znam apsolutno sve.

----------


## saaraa

Nivesa mislim da je to grozno iskustvo i nez kako bi se ponasala da se meni nesto tako desilo..al bezobzira na sve na ovom forumu mi je super kako ste jedna drugoj velika podrska..zao mi je samo sta se nisam prije prijavala da vrijeme do trudnoce svama provodim sl eto...zelim svima ali bas svima srecu..nisan tila da moj post dozivis kao neki napad na tvoje misljenje...

----------


## zadarmamica

Nivesa zao mi je.
Ajmo o necem drugom...

----------


## KrisZg

Ja ih imam dvoje kuci pa niti jednu bebu nisam zeljela primiti, niti sam isla frendicama koje su rodile u posjetu.Sve skupa u godini dana sam drzala dvije bebe, koje su mi gurnute u ruke. To su sve normalni osjecaji, ljubomora se rada i za manje stvari a kamoli ne za ovako velike i vazne.

----------


## nivesa

Ne..dapace! Mislim da svatko ima pravo na svoje misljenje. I tvoje mi ne predstavlja napad na moje nego izmjenu iskustva i misljenja. Svi smo razlicito a opet isti jer sve smo u nekom periodu bile ljubomorne na neku trudnicu. 
Ja osobno na svaku koja je prosla kraj mene i svaku mamu sa kolicima itd.... tak da znam o cemu ZM govori i kuzim ju. Ali isto tak dok se nisam dogovorila sama sa sobom da vise ne smijem tako radi sebe mi je mozak registrirao svaku trudnicu kao "prjetnju" a kasnije kao nesto sto i ja zelim. 
A zelim bit koturajuca trudnica koja ne moze nikud zbog trbusine.  :Smile:  I to je ono sto sve tu zelimo. Bez obzira na broj djece  koju vec imaju ili nemaju. I bilo je dana kad sam bila jadna i sretna jer je tu netko objavio + .I opet  i opet i opet...ali sam se pomirila s cinjenicom da tu ne mogu nista vise od onog sto poduzimam. Bar ne trenutno. I eto sad ja imam + od kojeg mi se treau gace jer zamisljam sve moguce i ne moguce odvratne scenarije u svojoj glavi. I osto znam da nebi smjela pa opet to radim jer nemam gumb da izbrsem iz glave ono kaj se dogodilo... i eto opet se vracam na ono u pocetku, da mi je prva t prosla kak treba sad bi pucala od veselja a ne skrivala od drugih da sam t i umirala od straha.

----------


## nivesa

Ja samo dvije od onog dogadaja. I ti jer je jedan moj necak a druga mala od male  :Smile:  koja je isla kod mene na praksu.

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa zao mi je.
> Ajmo o necem drugom...


Ma gle sve su to stvari moje au normalne na zalost ...i ljubomora i ljutnja. Tu smo jer smo u istim problemima bez obzira imale djecu ili ne. I Yummy ima curku i Sreca i puno cura tu. To ne umanjuje njihovu ni tvoju zelju za jos jednim. Sve smo tu iz istih razloga. A to je jer zelimo ono najlinepse u svom zivotu a do toga ne mozemo. Zato smo jedna uz drugu i uvjek cemo bit. Jer nema frendice kojoj cu rec trecinu onog kaj vama tu kazem. Od iscjedka njegove boje mirisa, vrjeme sexa i ostale stvari  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Rade ti ZM  pisni jps koji test  :Wink:

----------


## ivana.sky

> joj kudri ima veze, kako ne, imaš pun internet podataka o tome 
> npr. suplementu (inofolic) koji djeluje na kvalitetu jajnih stanica i za PCOS jedan od glavnih sastojaka
> je folna itd.
> kao što je bitno da imaš dovoljno željeza, a i svega drugoga.


ja pijem folnu vec 10mj, + nigdje na vidiku... ne moze skodit, pijem ju i dalje, zato sto se nadam svaki mj, al da je pomogla i napravila cudo - nije. 

al opet svi smo drugaciji

----------


## nivesa

> ja pijem folnu vec 10mj, + nigdje na vidiku... ne moze skodit, pijem ju i dalje, zato sto se nadam svaki mj, al da je pomogla i napravila cudo - nije. 
> 
> al opet svi smo drugaciji


Pa ne znam ni ja bas da je napravila kod mene cudo al moguce je  :Smile:  bar se nadam. Jer jedino to sam promjenila izuzev smanjenog zivciranja.  :Wink:  a jesi probala uz folnu aspirin 100 ? Mislim jel ti je dr predlozio?

----------


## ivekica

Teških tema ste se prihvatile...
Nije lako sve prolaziti, svatko se nosi kako zna i umije. Teško je kad je želja velika, a ne možemo ničime utjecati da ju ubrzamo, već čekati. A kad se čeka, vrijeme tako sporo prolazi.
Odrasla sam u domu i želja mi je vise od ičega podariti svom djetetu sreću, radost i djetinjstvo.

Skupa se držimo. Jače smo  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Sto te ne ubije te ojaca  :Smile:  zato ceno mi bit najjace mame na svjetu  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Pa ne znam ni ja bas da je napravila kod mene cudo al moguce je  bar se nadam. Jer jedino to sam promjenila izuzev smanjenog zivciranja.  a jesi probala uz folnu aspirin 100 ? Mislim jel ti je dr predlozio?


nije  :Undecided:

----------


## nivesa

Mozda da pitas? Jer on pospjesuje cirkulaciju a to je jako bitno za maternicu

----------


## KrisZg

> ja pijem folnu vec 10mj, + nigdje na vidiku... ne moze skodit, pijem ju i dalje, zato sto se nadam svaki mj, al da je pomogla i napravila cudo - nije. 
> 
> al opet svi smo drugaciji


Jel i muz pije folnu? Mi smo skupa pili 3mj, nama je pomoglo.

----------


## nivesa

Moj nije pio. Pa ne znam...

----------


## MAMI 2

lista* za      14.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 



*nivesa~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 49 dc +*
* zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  34 dc*
*hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 33 dc*


odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23 dc
yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 18 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 10 dc
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~6 dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~5 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Ajmo komadi, kava, čaj, kakao, po željama.

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro.

----------


## nestrpljiva anka

Jutro, cure!

Nema me nikako ovdje! U nekom sam drugom filmu. Ali škicnem kad stignem! 

Želim nam svima plodnu jesen!!! 

Družim se s vama još ovaj ciklus prije nego li uđem u 3. postupak, no polažem velike nade u to da ostanem trudna prije postupka!!! Nada umire zadnja, kaj ne?!  :Idea:

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Jutro žene, osjecam se nekako lijeno ustat iz kreveta. Hvala MAMI sto si ponudila i kakao  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Jutro. Ni meni se neda ustat iz kreveta a moram  :Sad:

----------


## zadarmamica

Pocela mi se gadit hrana.nista mi nije privlacno.oko zeludca mi bude muka...ko nalet leptira.koda sam dan prije pila.tako mi je bilo i jucer popodne.

----------


## nivesa

> Pocela mi se gadit hrana.nista mi nije privlacno.oko zeludca mi bude muka...ko nalet leptira.koda sam dan prije pila.tako mi je bilo i jucer popodne.


cekaj kaj si ono rekla za test?? trazim al ne mogu naci...

----------


## zadarmamica

> cekaj kaj si ono rekla za test?? trazim al ne mogu naci...


Jedva vidljiva crta jucer ujutro.sutra cu ponoviti.
Joj samo da nije opet biokemijska.

----------


## nivesa

Nemoj odma crnjake . Mozda je ova dobitna!! Koji ti je dpo?

----------


## nivesa

Obicno nakon biokem.zene ostvare normalnu t!

----------


## ivana.sky

> Mozda da pitas? Jer on pospjesuje cirkulaciju a to je jako bitno za maternicu


pitat cu dr., al maternica je ok, tako da mislim da nece trebat, kod mene je problem bio antiO, al sad smo ju, uz malu pomoc lijekova, dobili tako da...  :fige: 





> Jel i muz pije folnu? Mi smo skupa pili 3mj, nama je pomoglo.


ma da? ne pije, on pije cink, selen, vitamine, ulja neka i to, za poboljsanje s-grama



*zadarmamice*  :fige:  bit ce to ok, samo ne brini (znam da je lako rec, tesko napravit) ali zbilja probaj se opustit  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

ivana i kod mene je problem pcos sa ano jajnicima...

----------


## KrisZg

> pitat cu dr., al maternica je ok, tako da mislim da nece trebat, kod mene je problem bio antiO, al sad smo ju, uz malu pomoc lijekova, dobili tako da... 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ma da? ne pije, on pije cink, selen, vitamine, ulja neka i to, za poboljsanje s-grama
> 
> 
> 
> *zadarmamice*  bit ce to ok, samo ne brini (znam da je lako rec, tesko napravit) ali zbilja probaj se opustit


Sve ste pokrili osim folne  :Laughing:  Folna je vazna sa spermu.

----------


## ivana.sky

to nam nitko nije reko  :Laughing:  odma krecemo!

nivesa ti si lucky girl  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Pa ocito da. Jer 6 ginekologa je bilo sigurno da ja nikad necu spontano ostat t. Al eto me i drugi put. Nadam se sa sretnim krajem.

----------


## ivana.sky

pa da... mi nismo uspjeli u 2god pa se eto bacili u mpo... sad ce uspjet, to znam  :Smile:  samo malo strpljenja... a isto i tebi, uvjerena sam da ce biti sve ok  :Kiss:

----------


## *sunshine*

evo i mene  :Smile: 
23dc , cekam 27dc nadajuci se da M nece doci.
grudi pocele bolit kao i inace pred M pa me strah da i ovaj mj nista ....
cekamo pa cemo vidjet ...

----------


## ivekica

Javljam se s izvješćem.
Danas bole grudi, čini se da je O, a dragog nema da pokrijemo i današnji dan. Nadam se da je ostalo nešto od subote  :Smile: 
Sretno Zadarmamica! Ne sumnjam u +

----------


## nivesa

Ak ti je O danas sigurna sam da je ostalo. 
 :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav curke! Kako ste mi danas? Eto, kod nas predivan, suncan dan, pa mi je odmah raspolozenje odlicno! Jos uvijek imam heavy metal okus u stima od kojeg mi se riga, ali sam dosla do zakljucka da alge pomazu. Isto tako je magnezijevo ulje od velike pomoci. Ujutro mi je uvijek muka+proljev, i onda sam sigurna da sam trudna. Navecer pucam od zdravlja i mislim da sam si sve umislila. Sogorica mi treba doci tek u srijedu, pa cemo vidjeti. Pored svega toga ne znam da li da se veselim ili se pripremim na najgore, s obzirom na povijest mojih pobacaja. Najbolje je sve staviti u Bozje ruke jer on najbolje zna kad je moje vrijeme za novu bebu...ipak, bilo bi puno lakse bez tih spontanih...

----------


## zadarmamica

> . Najbolje je sve staviti u Bozje ruke jer on najbolje zna kad je moje vrijeme za novu bebu...ipak, bilo bi puno lakse bez tih spontanih...


X

----------


## nivesa

Eh da Yummy. Da nema tih glupih spontanih imale bi punu kucu djece  :Smile:  pogotovo ti! Ali sigurna sam da ce ovaj put bit kako treba. Zna On da je nama dosta . I koliko mozemo podnjeti. Vjerujem u to!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala cure! POdrska ste najbolja! Nekad imam osjecaj da jedino vi razumijete kroz sto sve prolazim. Cak ni moj muz ne kuzi kako pobacaj utjece na moje tijelo i hormone. On se cudi mojoj tuzi, zabrinutosti, strahovima...

----------


## zadarmamica

Cureee  :Smile: 
Kupila sam intim plus.
Imam veeeeliki +

----------


## žužy

:Very Happy:  :Klap:  :pivo: 
To *zadarmamica* !

----------


## kudri

bravo, čestitke!! Ovo je stvaaaarno plodna jesen!! Još jedno trostruko odbrojavanje ili četverostruko??Žužy, nivesa, zadarmamica...!! Kad ćete otvoriti???

----------


## bubekica

*zadarmamica* cestitam!!!!

----------


## nivesa

> Cureee 
> Kupila sam intim plus.
> Imam veeeeliki +


Ajme super! Znala sam!!!! Super!!! Super !!!
Kaj se odbrojavanja tice ja nista dok ne vidim srce! Sutra imam uzv nadam se najboljem!

----------


## zadarmamica

U petak ce mi biti 5+1 pa cu na pregled.rekla je bila zbog biokemijske prosli mj da se javim da ce mi dati preventivno duphastone.
A srce tek za 2tt.

----------


## zadarmamica

Zvala dokt.puni su.mogu ponedićjak u 20h a nemogu zbog sina.pa cu petak iduci.tada cu biti 6+1

----------


## ivana.sky

:Very Happy:   :Very Happy:  jeeeej!!! cestitke... ajme koliko trudnoca... jamimami ajmo jos i ti  :fige:   :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

daj sliku testica, volimo gledat pluseke  :Smile: 
(na imageshack, il sl)

----------


## zadarmamica

Na mob sam.nije mi zgodno.

----------


## bubekica

onda kad stignes  :Smile:  ako zelis, naravno.

----------


## *sunshine*

bravo, čestitkeee !!!!  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:   :Dancing Fever:  :Bouncing:  :fige:

----------


## nivesa

Ak koristis talpatalk onda sam fotkas i postavis sliku. Al glavno da je plus!

----------


## ivekica

Heeeeeey Zadarmamica, čestitam!!! Ajme divnih li vijesti i jeseni  :Smile: 
Nivesa, sretno sutra, pokušaj ne razmišljati o pregledu.
Yummy, kad padnes 100 put, ustani 101, ne daj se obeshrabriti i čvrsto vjeruj, a ja sam sigurna da se selis skupa a Nivesom i Zadarmamicom na drugi forum.

----------


## zadarmamica

> Ak koristis talpatalk onda sam fotkas i postavis sliku. Al glavno da je plus!


Novi mi je mob.i nije android nego windows.pa se ne snalazim.a laptop ne palim zbog mog malog ovisnika jer kasni sa govorom.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Bravo, cestitam zadarmamica  :Very Happy:

----------


## zadarmamica

Hvala cure.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

zadarmamice, cestitam! odlicna vijest!
curke jos jednom hvala na utijesnim rijecima.
da vas podsjetim 15. listopada je dan izgubljnih trudnoca i beba koje smo izgubili i na taj dan, tocno u 7 navecer (u bilo kojoj vremenskoj zoni) se pali svijeca na uspomenu na te bebe. ako svatko u to vrijeme upali svijecu kroz cijelu zemaljsku kuglu ce proci val svijetlosti...
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=oc...2F%3B300%3B255

----------


## nivesa

Yummy odmah mi je zlo

----------


## MAMI 2

Zadarmamice čestitam! Superrrr!

----------


## Sandra1971

Ajme, čestitke  :Very Happy:  pa ovdje nitko neće ostati  :Laughing:  zato sam i otišla s liste, jer bi jedino ja ostala zauvijek na listi - netrudna  :Razz:  Drage naše trudnice, želim vam najljepše i najmirnije trudnoće  :Heart:

----------


## Šiškica

zadarmamica čestitam !! prekrasne vjesti.. 

Istina ovim tempom nitko neće ostat na listi do kraja godine!!

a to bi bilo TOTALNO SUUUPER, jel tak ????

----------


## nivesa

Cure drzite fige za sutra! Sva se tresem!

----------


## ivana.sky

lijepo se naspavaj, bit ce sve ok  :fige:   :fige:

----------


## zadarmamica

Juuutro cure.caj se kuha...ocu li ga popit neznam.gadi mi se sve. :Smile:  ali neka.

Nivesa samo opusteno.drzimo fige da bude sve ok.

----------


## stork

Jutro! *Zm* čestitam!  :Very Happy:  Ja sam ipak maznula kavicu  :Smile:  Danas sam ostala doma, jučer nam se šefica naskakala po živcima, žena se tak nekad iživljava... Malo bum predahnula do kraja tj... Svi me pitaju zakaj radim i zakaj ne odem na čuvanje, s obzirom na prošle T, a meni glupo jer sam ok. Cice me bole ujutro kad se dignem i navečer kad skinem grudnjak i jedem cca svakih 3 sata i to je sve. 
*nivesa*  :fige:  za  :Heart:

----------


## ivekica

Dobro jutro svima, koliko vas ima  :Smile: 
Nivesa, sretno!
Stork, u jedno uho unutra, u drugo van.

Na mene se pak svekrva istresa i iživljava cijelo vrijeme. Nikad nisi dovoljno dobar. Ko konzervirana tuna je, a ne bi mi uopće bilo stalo, da nema utjecaj na njega. Zivka ga svaki dan i malo pomalo mu ubacuje neke otrovne misli u glavu. Da je on bolji od mene, bogatiji, bla bla bla... Stvarno sam mislila da to postoji samo u sapunicama. Ne do bog nikome.

----------


## zadarmamica

Jucer smo odma roditeljima rekli.i naglasili da se ne hvale dok doktorica ne kaze da je sve ok.
Svekrva me ugnjavi....oces jesti ovo oces ono.bili nesto posebno.sto zelis da kupim....,nemoj sidat na pod,nemoj malog nositi,nemoj sada po kuci neku generalku.
Ko malom ditetu...stalno nemoj i oces li jesti.

I špijun...svekrva je vec znala da sam trudna po mojim divovskim cicama i snimila je vrecicu iz apoteke kad sam iz auta izlazila.hahaha

----------


## sunce moje malo

:Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: *zadarmamica- čestitam

*
meni se na poslu nude nove velike mogućnosti.
sigurno ću znati sljedeći tjedan.
ako mi se to ostvari, morat ću ipak pričekati neko vrijeme na bebicu, barem godinu dana.
nadam se da neću zažaliti (zbog godina koje idu...)

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,sretno danas! Kad ideš?

----------


## bubicazubica

pozdrav svim curama !!!!!!!!!
nadam se da ste mi sve dobro,kao što ste i bile...vidim ovdje puno novosti...i to lijepih i sretna sam zbog njih!!!!!
idemo redom:
malamaza,i stork-bravo za srčeko!!!!!
nivesa-morat ćemo se povodit za vašim "uspješnim receptima"!!!!!! i sretno danas za  :Heart: -...bit će to sve ok!!!
zadarmamica- :Very Happy:  čestitam..dalje nek bude školski dosado :Smile: 
..svim novim curama dobrodošlica i neka sve razvesele novim +-ima
..žužy-ca draga-Tebi sam već čestitala od srca ali još ću jednom...sretno do neba.zaslužila si!!!!!

----------


## *sunshine*

Cure, pitanje u vezi folne, kupila bi folnu i dvoumim se između 2 proizvoda:
gledam od Natural Wealth-a : i ne znam da li da uzmem Folna kiselina 400mg ili Prenatal ? 
Nekako me vise vuce da bi uzela Prenatal ali evo zanima me vase misljenje .

----------


## žužy

**sunshine**,usudila bi se reči da ti je za sada dovoljna samo folna...ako jedeš raznovrsno,za prenatal imaš vremena več.
A Folacin (5mg) možeš dobiti na recept od svog soc. gin.,nema potrebe da ga kupuješ.

*bubice*,  :Kiss:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Dobro jutro svima, koliko vas ima 
> Nivesa, sretno!
> Stork, u jedno uho unutra, u drugo van.
> 
> Na mene se pak svekrva istresa i iživljava cijelo vrijeme. Nikad nisi dovoljno dobar. Ko konzervirana tuna je, a ne bi mi uopće bilo stalo, da nema utjecaj na njega. Zivka ga svaki dan i malo pomalo mu ubacuje neke otrovne misli u glavu. Da je on bolji od mene, bogatiji, bla bla bla... Stvarno sam mislila da to postoji samo u sapunicama. Ne do bog nikome.


Imam ja takvog svekra. Svekrva je dobra. Na kraju nam nije prostalo nista drugo nego raskrstiti s njim i sad smo mirni. Svekar i dalje ide okolo i prica jedne te iste price kako ga ja odvajam od obitelji i prijatelja. Mi se ne obaziremo. I dalje kontaktiramo sa osobama koje nisu pod njegovim utjecajem, a takvih je iz dana u dan sve vise i super nam je. Trebate se maknuti od nje i to je to.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Jucer smo odma roditeljima rekli.i naglasili da se ne hvale dok doktorica ne kaze da je sve ok.
> Svekrva me ugnjavi....oces jesti ovo oces ono.bili nesto posebno.sto zelis da kupim....,nemoj sidat na pod,nemoj malog nositi,nemoj sada po kuci neku generalku.
> Ko malom ditetu...stalno nemoj i oces li jesti.
> 
> I špijun...svekrva je vec znala da sam trudna po mojim divovskim cicama i snimila je vrecicu iz apoteke kad sam iz auta izlazila.hahaha


Odlicna je svekrva. Takva je i moja. Zato sam ja u prvoj trudnoci bila prava ljencina. Sve je ona pospremala nama u kuci, prala ves. Jedini posao koji sam ja radila i za nas i svekrvu/svekra je bilo kuhanje jer mi je to gust. Lako je biti trudan kad je netko voljan uskociti  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Nema srca..go 3 mm.zv ok.vadila betu u petak opet.

----------


## nivesa

U pon kontrla ak nema srca kiretaza

----------


## zadarmamica

> Odlicna je svekrva. Takva je i moja. Zato sam ja u prvoj trudnoci bila prava ljencina. Sve je ona pospremala nama u kuci, prala ves. Jedini posao koji sam ja radila i za nas i svekrvu/svekra je bilo kuhanje jer mi je to gust. Lako je biti trudan kad je netko voljan uskociti


I zezamo ju da ce pukniti ovih dana jer mora mucati. :Smile:  a inace ja sam takva da nedam da mi se po stanu dira.ni moja mama ni svekrva mi nesmiju pospremat.prvo sam rodila i cetvrti dan izasla iz bolnice i odma isto popodne isla robu visati na balkon.oni poludili kad su vidili. :Smile:  nemogu si pomoci.takva sam.meni je pomoc kad uzmu malog pa ja za to vrime pospremam ako moram.

----------


## zadarmamica

> U pon kontrla ak nema srca kiretaza


Joj ...samo neka sve bude ok.koliko si sada tt?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> U pon kontrla ak nema srca kiretaza


Nivesa, koliko si sad tjedana trudna?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> I zezamo ju da ce pukniti ovih dana jer mora mucati. a inace ja sam takva da nedam da mi se po stanu dira.ni moja mama ni svekrva mi nesmiju pospremat.prvo sam rodila i cetvrti dan izasla iz bolnice i odma isto popodne isla robu visati na balkon.oni poludili kad su vidili. nemogu si pomoci.takva sam.meni je pomoc kad uzmu malog pa ja za to vrime pospremam ako moram.


Prava si dalmatinka  :Smile: . Nema do vas, marljive ste, svaka cast. xoxo

----------


## nivesa

Po m 7+1 al na prvom pregledu je rekao da je manja t. Danas je racunao po o pa je rekao cca 6 tt

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Po m 7+1 al na prvom pregledu je rekao da je manja t. Danas je racunao po o pa je rekao cca 6 tt


Kakva kiretaza sa 6 tt? Po tome se moja kcer trebala kiretirati sa 7 tjedana, tek se sa 8 culo srce... Pricekaj malo, pojacano jedi zdravo, ukloni SVE lose navike i daj vremena srcu da prokuca...

----------


## žužy

*nivesa* ,nije još kasno da prokuca!  :fige:  svim srcem da sve bude dobro i da vas dočeka kuc-kuc u ponedj.!
Moja beta danas je 1050,iduči četvrtak idemo na uzv. Do tad,štrikam i ja..

----------


## zadarmamica

Nrmoj pristst na kiretazu.pricekaj jos.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ja zapravo ne razumijem medicinu u RH, kao ni sve te silne kiretaze. Izgubila sam ukupno 4 trudnoce, ali nikad nisam bila na kiretazi, sto bi ocito bilo neminovno da zivim u Hrvatskoj. Moja je prijateljica bila u 12 tjednu trudnoce kada su otkrili da ima prazni vodenjak, bez bebe. Nisu je poslali na kiretazu nego su pustili da tijelo samo odbaci vodenjak s posteljicom, sto se i dogodilo dva tjedna kasnije. Naravno, da je pocela povracati ili dobila temperaturu, kiretaza bi bila obavljena. 
Ono sto zelim reci je to da ako tvoja beba nema sve sto je potrebno za prezivljavanje, tijelo ce je samo odbaciti. Mislim da definitivno trebas pricekati. Sto su zene radile prije pojave ultrazvuka i kako je medicina tada opstala?

----------


## KrisZg

> Ja zapravo ne razumijem medicinu u RH, kao ni sve te silne kiretaze. Izgubila sam ukupno 4 trudnoce, ali nikad nisam bila na kiretazi, sto bi ocito bilo neminovno da zivim u Hrvatskoj. Moja je prijateljica bila u 12 tjednu trudnoce kada su otkrili da ima prazni vodenjak, bez bebe. Nisu je poslali na kiretazu nego su pustili da tijelo samo odbaci vodenjak s posteljicom, sto se i dogodilo dva tjedna kasnije. Naravno, da je pocela povracati ili dobila temperaturu, kiretaza bi bila obavljena. 
> Ono sto zelim reci je to da ako tvoja beba nema sve sto je potrebno za prezivljavanje, tijelo ce je samo odbaciti. Mislim da definitivno trebas pricekati. Sto su zene radile prije pojave ultrazvuka i kako je medicina tada opstala?


Embrio se ne odbacuje zato kaj nema sve potrebno za prezivljavanje vec ako je greska kod zaceca.

Nivesa, drzim fige, probaj sto mirnije docekati iduci uzv. Biti ce sve to ok.

----------


## stork

*nivesa* to sam ti ja prošli tjedan iščitavala po netu na svim jezicima  :Laughing:  ugl  :Heart:  se ne vidi prije CRL 4mm tak da samo mirno  :Kiss:

----------


## MazaMala

Žužy,Zadadarmamica  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  čestitam,predivno..predivno.. Da i dalje sve ide školski..bez stresa..Nivesa pomalo,strpljeno,drži se i znaj da još uvijek ima nade,u mislima smo svi sa tobom..

----------


## Beti3

> Po m 7+1 al na prvom pregledu je rekao da je manja t. Danas je racunao po o pa je rekao cca 6 tt


Sama ćeš odlučiti, ali moj ti je savjet da čekaš, bar još tjedan dana i onda odeš na pregled. Daj toj mrvici šanse. 

To ti govorim iz vlastitog iskustva. Otišla sam prerano i...ma, ta dva tjedna čekanja da vide srce, će mi zauvijek ostati u ružnoj uspomeni. Neću ti ni govoriti što je stavio doktor pod dijagnozu, a samo je bilo prerano. Naravno da sam na kraju i 10 dana kasnije rodila, bila je manja trudnoća. 
Zato sam u trudnoći sa kćerkom čekala , uživala u spoznaji da sam trudna, ni test nisam radila, tek kad se približio datum druge izostale menstruacije, išla sam na pregled. Bez obzira na sve loše završene trudnoće prije toga. 

Malo toga mogu liječnici napraviti u ta prva dva mjeseca, ili je dobro ili nije. A koji dan ili tjedan čekanja, neće škoditi. Naravno, ako nemaš bolove i/ili krvarenje.

----------


## nivesa

Beta 121000

----------


## MazaMala

> *nivesa* to sam ti ja prošli tjedan iščitavala po netu na svim jezicima  ugl  se ne vidi prije CRL 4mm tak da samo mirno



Stork  :Klap:

----------


## MazaMala

Auuuu..velika betaaa..iiii..bit će to sve kako treba :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

krivo sam napisala beta je 12100.

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa, kolika je bila prosla beta i kad je vadjena?

----------


## nivesa

Nisam prije ove vadila. Na zalost. Iduca je tek u petak

----------


## KrisZg

To je dobra beta,meni je na 44dpo bila 15.980 znaci 6+2,to ti odgovara manjoj trudnoci.

----------


## KrisZg

Tj.ovoliko koliko je u potpisu,ne vidim ga preko moba.

----------


## nivesa

Zadnja m 27.8. A lh pozitivna 11.9.

----------


## nivesa

Pa jel bo omala kalvih simptoma da beba nije ok?

----------


## nivesa

I kolka bi trebala bit beta u petak?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eto mene opet, lezim u krevetu i najradije bih spavala cijeli dan. Uzasno sam umorna ovih dana. Isla sam danas samo do mesnice sa kceri (cca 30 min hoda), vec nakon 10 min sam se jedva drzala na nogama. Uzimam zeljezo, ali nista, a inace me uvijek podigne. Pored toga jos patim od zatvora i vjetrova takvih da nitko iza mene ne moze u kupatilo.  :Laughing:  Vise ne znam jel mi je zelja toliko silna da budem trudna da bilo koju promjenu vidim kao simptom rane trudnoce. Iduce srijede mi sogorica treba doci, a ona uvijek dolazi tocno na vrijeme. Prije petka ne zelim raditi test, samo, tko ce se strpiti do tad...

----------


## nivesa

Yummy drzim figr

----------


## bubekica

Nisam sigurna za vrijeme duplanja kod tako velikih beta, mislim da je 4 dana, znaci u petak bi trebala biti cca 18000, ako se ne varam...

YM ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## KrisZg

> I kolka bi trebala bit beta u petak?


E tu sada matematika nastupa, iznad 6000 vrijeme je 96h. Najpreciznije je kada saznas betu da onda racunamo pravilno dupliranje.

----------


## tetagogolina

Nivesa držim fige da se u ponedjeljak vidi malo  :Heart: 
Sigurno je to što su ti cure ranije rekle, ipak je oplodnja bila malo kasnije pa je i manja trudnoća...meni su rekli na uzv cca 27.dan nakon transfera što bi tebi bilo cca 33-35.od oplodnje ?

----------


## ivana.sky

> daj vremena srcu da prokuca...


tocno to! samo optimisticno i vjeruj da ce uspjet... sad treba tvoje snage i strpljenja vise nego ikad... a ja sam 100% uvjerena da ce to biti sve ok  :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa držim fige da se u ponedjeljak vidi malo 
> Sigurno je to što su ti cure ranije rekle, ipak je oplodnja bila malo kasnije pa je i manja trudnoća...meni su rekli na uzv cca 27.dan nakon transfera što bi tebi bilo cca 33-35.od oplodnje ?


Valjda...nemam pojma.

----------


## nivesa

> E tu sada matematika nastupa, iznad 6000 vrijeme je 96h. Najpreciznije je kada saznas betu da onda racunamo pravilno dupliranje.


E sad je za to kasno....ali u svakom slucaju trebala bi narast ,ne? 
A odlucila sam kaj god da bude da necu odma na ciscenje. Dat cu si tj dana lufta i onda cu odlucit.

----------


## stork

*nivesa* evo ti malo matematike kod mene: ZM 22.8., O-14dc-4.9., 33dc+, 6+3tt šalje me na kiretažu, 4dana kasnije na 7tt imamo srčeko. Tvoja M je bila 5 dana kasnije od moje, kasnija O, beta ti je ok (iako se kod takve bete već vide otkucaji, ali tko zna kakav je uzv kod tvog dr?!) i mislim da možeš mirno spavati do sljedećeg pregleda. Kad je beta ovak visoka, dupla se svakih 72-96h, znači 3-4 dana, ali dovoljan je i porast od 66% u tom periodu da bi se smatralo normalnim.
Nadam se da sam ti zadala dovoljno matematičkih parametara za računanje pa kad sve postaviš u formule, ne buš imala vremena za razbijanje glave s glupostima  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Ah stork hvala na detaljnom izvjestaju.  :Smile:  a uzv u vinogradskoj onaj u prizemlju

----------


## KrisZg

> E sad je za to kasno....ali u svakom slucaju trebala bi narast ,ne? 
> A odlucila sam kaj god da bude da necu odma na ciscenje. Dat cu si tj dana lufta i onda cu odlucit.


Da, trebala bi narasti, pa skoro duplo.

----------


## bubekica

Ako je vrijeme duplanja 96h, do petka ce beta narasti za 50%, kao sto sam vec napisala 18000 cca. Ali dovoljno je i da poraste 66% od toga, to bi ovako napamet bilo na 16000.

----------


## nivesa

Tnx

----------


## nivesa

Ne preostaje mi nista nego cekati...

----------


## zadarmamica

Juutro.nemogu spavati. :Sad:

----------


## MAMI 2

lista* za      16.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 



* zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  36 dc +* 
*hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 35 dc*
*sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc*
odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 22 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 20 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 12 dc
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~8 dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~7 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Kava, čaj, kakao, friško skuhano, poslužite se !

Ispričavam se zbog liste jučer, nisam nikako stigla do foruma.

Nivesa super beta ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srčeko!

----------


## nivesa

Tnx mami 2 .nadam se najboljem jer za ono drugo mislim da necu izdrzat.

----------


## nivesa

Da bar mogu prespavat do sutra !!!!

----------


## orange80

bok cure, već dulje vas škicam, ali tek sam se sada odlučila prijaviti
i družiti se.
inače imam 34 (za koji dan) godine, klinku od 7,5 i već dulje vrijeme pokušavamo dobiti seku ili bracu
nadam se da će nam u vašem društvu to poći za rukom.

mogu li se prijaviti na listu? danas mi je *10 dan ciklusa*

----------


## bubicazubica

nivesa draga moja-nemoj da te okupiraju tužne i negativne misli.znam da je teško sad to govorit,ali samo pozitiva,i vjerujem da će sve bit dobro sutra,ne 100%,nego 101%!!!!!!!
...iz nažalost vlastitog iskustva znam da sam ja čekala do 8 tt,zajedno sa mojom dr,nije se vidjelo srce,odluka je pala na kiretažu,jer se i gv .smanjivala i to je bio razlog što i dalje nisam čekala da se možda desi čudo...i još jednom u 9 tt na utz"ono možda ipak dogodi se čudo"...ali...
..od prestanka simptoma,kad već pitaš-jedino mi grudi više nisu bile napuhane,drugo je sve postojalo,u manjem obliku naravno,ali to je vjerujem zbog šoka)..
ali..draga moja-kod tebe će sve biti  :worldcup: 
ne se nervirati... :grouphug:

----------


## nivesa

Tnx bubica.cak se ni ne nerviram nego sam jako tuzna. Samo bi plakala. Al tak mi je od pocetka. Sad jos gore. Samo molim Boga da mu da snage da naraste sto vise i sto veci! Da sutra beta bude do neba! A u pon srce da kuca junacki!! Najrade bi se pristekala na uzv i cekala tak do besvjesti!

----------


## nivesa

Samo me sarafi po trbuhu valjda od svega toga. Kad si malo bolje razmislim najrade ni nebi isla na uzv u pon nego tek za 2 tj. Onda bi znali na cemu smo.

----------


## nivesa

A simptome koje sam imala prije imam i sad . Tak da....ujutro mi je bilo jako zlo danas. Cak  dok sam psa setala mislila da cu bljuvat. Mozda mozak utjece na sve.

----------


## nivesa

Bubica nadam se  da ce ti prirodnjak upalit...ak ne onda iduca stim.....

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart: 
ma jaka si ti žena!!!!!!!!zaokupi se drugim lijepim stvarima..jednim predivnim buketom za sve nas
narast će ta tvoja mrva vidjet ćeš!!!!

----------


## bubicazubica

:Yes: 
hvala...ne vidim razloga zašto ne bi...mislim,ne koristim nikakve lijekove..ono dođem na fm,2-3 puta,štoperica(kao da idem na AIH jelte)...i sve ostalo kako spada...
a onda naravno slijedi stim.onaj drugi mj.pod obavezno!!!
(vidiš ja još uvijek u onom tonu unaprijed-imam plan b+c)



> Bubica nadam se  da ce ti prirodnjak upalit...ak ne onda iduca stim.....

----------


## bubekica

Nivesa, podrzavam ideju da na uzv ides tek za 2 tjedna..  :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

> ma jaka si ti žena!!!!!!!!zaokupi se drugim lijepim stvarima..jednim predivnim buketom za sve nas
> narast će ta tvoja mrva vidjet ćeš!!!!


Mora! Nek raste do beavjeati tak da nemrem ni disat od trbusine.  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> hvala...ne vidim razloga zašto ne bi...mislim,ne koristim nikakve lijekove..ono dođem na fm,2-3 puta,štoperica(kao da idem na AIH jelte)...i sve ostalo kako spada...
> a onda naravno slijedi stim.onaj drugi mj.pod obavezno!!!
> (vidiš ja još uvijek u onom tonu unaprijed-imam plan b+c)


Sigurna sam u to! Definitivno je red na tebe!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro cure.opet sam krmila  :Smile: 
Krenuli su turbo ludi snovi.ovakvih nema ni u akcijskim filmovima

----------


## ivekica

Zadarmamica počeli su problemi  :Smile:  iskoristi nesanicu za čitanje ili učenje jezika. Jedna je prijateljica čuvala trudnoću i naučila talijanski.

Mene užasno bole grudi, nisu me prije nikad tako. Je li moguće da par dana od oplodnje imam simptome?!

----------


## nivesa

> Jutro cure.opet sam krmila 
> Krenuli su turbo ludi snovi.ovakvih nema ni u akcijskim filmovima


Ja sam i prije jucerasnjeg dana stalno sanjala gluposti...od toga da mi je svekrva ubila psa do toga da su mi ispali zubi pa da sam sva krvava trcala s posla doma. Ma uzas. To su hormoni u kombinaciji sa strahom..  malo zivci i eto ti svasta u glavi po noci.

----------


## LadyB

Bok svima,

Mene su s jednog drugog topica ''regrutirale'' nivesa i kris, nakon što su se moj blijedo pozitivan test i niska beta, ispostavili kao biokemijska trudnoća. A jučer nakon 5 dana kašnjenja sam i prokrvarila, tako da je moj prvi pokušaj završio i brže nego je počeo  :Crying or Very sad:  (long story short)
Ne znam koliko će to krvarenje trajati, ali čeka me ultrazvuk nakon toga...

S obzirom da se cjela ova situacija zalomila tako da smo muž i ja rekli kako bi se mogli prestati paziti, nisam ni pomislila da bi se baš odmah iz prve moglo dogoditi, a još manje sam očekivala ovako nešto...

Sad si stalno mislim kako sam trebala biti strpljivija i čekati malo duže kašnjenje...ovako je svaki dan trajao vječno a bilo je i suza jučer kada je pala beta...Ali kako cijeli život imam ciklus točan ko' sat, kada 29.dan nije došla ja sam znala da nešto ne štima...

Zanimaju me vaša iskustva, i da li bi trebala prije drugog pokušaja napraviti još kakve dodatne pretrage, kao neke bitne hormone tipa progesteron, ili antitijela..? Iskreno, naklapam, zato mi i trebaju vaša iskustva.
(imam 28 god, anatomski sve štima, endokrinološki također, svi brisevi od prije 2mj čisti i uredni, mužu očito plivaju)

----------


## zadarmamica

> Bok svima,
> 
> Mene su s jednog drugog topica ''regrutirale'' nivesa i kris, nakon što su se moj blijedo pozitivan test i niska beta, ispostavili kao biokemijska trudnoća. A jučer nakon 5 dana kašnjenja sam i prokrvarila, tako da je moj prvi pokušaj završio i brže nego je počeo  (long story short)
> Ne znam koliko će to krvarenje trajati, ali čeka me ultrazvuk nakon toga...
> 
> S obzirom da se cjela ova situacija zalomila tako da smo muž i ja rekli kako bi se mogli prestati paziti, nisam ni pomislila da bi se baš odmah iz prve moglo dogoditi, a još manje sam očekivala ovako nešto...
> 
> Sad si stalno mislim kako sam trebala biti strpljivija i čekati malo duže kašnjenje...ovako je svaki dan trajao vječno a bilo je i suza jučer kada je pala beta...Ali kako cijeli život imam ciklus točan ko' sat, kada 29.dan nije došla ja sam znala da nešto ne štima...
> 
> ...


Ja sam prosli mj imala biokemijsku i ovaj mj ostala trudna.to mi je druga biokemijska u godinu dana.

----------


## nivesa

Bok* Lady B*. zelim ti dobrodoslicu ovdje i da sto prije odes na trudnicki forum...Jos jednom ..zao mi je zbog cjele tvoje situacije..
Mislim da ti je rano za pretres hormona radi jedne biokemijske. Puno cura nakon biokem. ostvari uspjesnu t vec sljedeci ciklus...Imas *zadarmamicu* za primjer...
Mislim da ce ti cure brzo odgovoriti na tvoja pitanaj. 
I samo da znas ovdje nema glupih pitanja..pitaj sta god ti padne na pamet  :Smile:  Ja ih redovito resetam sa svacime hahaha 
tu smo jedna za drugu jer je lakse kroz to sve prolazit sa nekim tko te razumije 100 % i ne osuduje.

----------


## LadyB

> Bok* Lady B*. zelim ti dobrodoslicu ovdje i da sto prije odes na trudnicki forum...Jos jednom ..zao mi je zbog cjele tvoje situacije..
> Mislim da ti je rano za pretres hormona radi jedne biokemijske. Puno cura nakon biokem. ostvari uspjesnu t vec sljedeci ciklus...Imas *zadarmamicu* za primjer...
> Mislim da ce ti cure brzo odgovoriti na tvoja pitanaj. 
> I samo da znas ovdje nema glupih pitanja..pitaj sta god ti padne na pamet  Ja ih redovito resetam sa svacime hahaha 
> tu smo jedna za drugu jer je lakse kroz to sve prolazit sa nekim tko te razumije 100 % i ne osuduje.


 :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

> Ja sam prosli mj imala biokemijsku i ovaj mj ostala trudna.to mi je druga biokemijska u godinu dana.


Cestitam na trudnoci i nadam se da ce sve ici glatko  :Smile: 
Naravno da me strah od ponavljanja opet ali naravno da me to nece sprijeciti ako nakon ultrazvuka doktorica kaze da mozemo pokusti..
Moram priznati da me ovo malo spustilo sa ruzicastog oblaka ali eto, vidim sada da se dogada cesto..

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Bok svima,
> 
> Mene su s jednog drugog topica ''regrutirale'' nivesa i kris, nakon što su se moj blijedo pozitivan test i niska beta, ispostavili kao biokemijska trudnoća. A jučer nakon 5 dana kašnjenja sam i prokrvarila, tako da je moj prvi pokušaj završio i brže nego je počeo  (long story short)
> Ne znam koliko će to krvarenje trajati, ali čeka me ultrazvuk nakon toga...
> 
> S obzirom da se cjela ova situacija zalomila tako da smo muž i ja rekli kako bi se mogli prestati paziti, nisam ni pomislila da bi se baš odmah iz prve moglo dogoditi, a još manje sam očekivala ovako nešto...
> 
> Sad si stalno mislim kako sam trebala biti strpljivija i čekati malo duže kašnjenje...ovako je svaki dan trajao vječno a bilo je i suza jučer kada je pala beta...Ali kako cijeli život imam ciklus točan ko' sat, kada 29.dan nije došla ja sam znala da nešto ne štima...
> 
> ...


Draga LadyB, totalano te razumijem. Ja sam imala prije moje kceri jednu biokemijsku trudnocu i odmah slijedeci mjesec zatrudnila sam njom. Ove godine sam opet pokusala zatrudniti i ostala sam trudna 3x i prokrvarila. Ciklus je i meni tocan ko sat, svakih 28 dana. Dijagnosticirana mi je superplodnost koja bas i nije tako super kao sto zvuci. Drugim rijecima moje tijelo zeli ostati trudno pod svaku cijenu. Radi toga moja maternica daje priliku svakom embriju. Posto je vecina embrija lose kvalitete ( to je razlog zasto ce vecini zena trebati oko godinu dana da zatrudne, jer ce tijelo odmah odbaciti slab embrij), moja ce maternica dati priliku svakom, sto znaci da cu svaki put kad pokusam ostati trudna- to je lijepa vijest, no, posto svaki embrj nije jak-to je losa vijest. Trenutno uzimam 1 mg folne kiseline sto je 250% dnevne preporucene doze i nadamo se jakom embricu. To je moja prica eto. Nemoj gubiti nadu, samo nastavi raditi na bebi. Doci ce ona i prije nego se nadas, xoxo

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav curke, prije nego sto sam se javila svima, morala sam se javiti ladyb, sad vas sve ostale pozdravljam i nadam se da ste dobro. Imam pitanje za vas iskusne. Usred noci, kad sam se pomaknula, probudila me ostra bol u trbuhu, taman na mjestu gdje je rub gaca. To je bila bol, kao da me je netko piknuo nozem. Trajala je nekoliko sekundi i prestala. Nakon toga sam osjetila lagane kontrakcije u podrucju zdijelice, sto nije previse cudno jer ih imam tu i tamo. KOntrakcije su trajale kojih 5 minuta. Nisam uzela nista protiv bolova, prestale su same od sebe. Isla sam provjeriti u wc, da li imam nekakav iscijedak ili krvarenje, no nije toga bilo. Da li je ijedna od vas imala takvo iskustvo i da li znate o cemu je rijec?

----------


## nivesa

Yummy mene je tak pikalo i stezalo ovaj mj kad san ostala t.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Dobro nivesa, vidjet cemo imam li pikacua u stomaku :Laughing:

----------


## ivana.sky

neka bude mali pika pika  :Wink:

----------


## LadyB

> Draga LadyB, totalano te razumijem. Ja sam imala prije moje kceri jednu biokemijsku trudnocu i odmah slijedeci mjesec zatrudnila sam njom. Ove godine sam opet pokusala zatrudniti i ostala sam trudna 3x i prokrvarila. Ciklus je i meni tocan ko sat, svakih 28 dana. Dijagnosticirana mi je superplodnost koja bas i nije tako super kao sto zvuci. Drugim rijecima moje tijelo zeli ostati trudno pod svaku cijenu. Radi toga moja maternica daje priliku svakom embriju. Posto je vecina embrija lose kvalitete ( to je razlog zasto ce vecini zena trebati oko godinu dana da zatrudne, jer ce tijelo odmah odbaciti slab embrij), moja ce maternica dati priliku svakom, sto znaci da cu svaki put kad pokusam ostati trudna- to je lijepa vijest, no, posto svaki embrj nije jak-to je losa vijest. Trenutno uzimam 1 mg folne kiseline sto je 250% dnevne preporucene doze i nadamo se jakom embricu. To je moja prica eto. Nemoj gubiti nadu, samo nastavi raditi na bebi. Doci ce ona i prije nego se nadas, xoxo


Hvala ti sto si podijelia svoju pricu, znam da je svaka individualna ali pomaze znati sto je sve moguce..

Ja sam trenutno u stanju mirovanja jer ovo krvarenje je dosta obilno i bolno pa sam popila nesto protiv bolova samo da malo odmorim..

----------


## KrisZg

LadyB ako dode do temperature,pravac u bolnicu.

----------


## nivesa

Lady javi se kak si

----------


## LadyB

Uh danas je malo borba s tim grcevima i wc-om, provela sam dan na kaucu i pogledala hrpu glupih stvari na tv-u.
Mislim da ce to sve bit dobro, iako popodne sam malo bila vruca al mi nije na pamet palo da imam temperaturu vise je djelovalo kao da imam valunge :/

----------


## MAMI 2

lista* za      17.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 



* zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  37 dc +* 
*hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 36 dc*
*sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc*

odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23 dc
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 21 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 13 dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11 dc
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~9 dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~8 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Kava, čaj, kakao posluženi!

Orange dobro došla, stavila sam te na listu .

LadyB dobro došla, ako želiš ubacim te na listu.

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu ak ideš danas.

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutroo.

----------


## nivesa

Tnx za ~~~~ vadila sam krv sad cekam.....

----------


## stork

*nivesa* ~~~~~  :fige:   :fige:   :fige:  ~~~~~

----------


## LadyB

> Tnx za ~~~~ vadila sam krv sad cekam.....


Bit će sve super  :Smile:

----------


## LadyB

> Jutro!
> 
> Kava, čaj, kakao posluženi!
> 
> Orange dobro došla, stavila sam te na listu .
> 
> LadyB dobro došla, ako želiš ubacim te na listu.
> 
> Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za betu ak ideš danas.


Jutro' i hvala  :Smile: 
Mislim da mi je još malo rano za listu ali dobrovoljno ću se prijaviti ćim prođe ultrazvuk da znam da imam svježi start  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

nivesa, držim fige ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## bubicazubica

dan svima...a nivesi posebne vibre za super betu!!!!!!!!
yummi-to probadanje o čemu pričaš-imala sam kad sam ostala t,a onda to još nisam ni znala,jer nisam ni napravila testić dobrih 15 dana nakon kašnjenja...osjećaj kao da ti je netko zario oštri nož sastrane(meni uvijek na desnoj) da sam se morala savit i prestat disat na 5 sek.od boli...ponavljalo se:kad bih kihnula,zakašljala se,napravila neki nagli pokret,ustala se...ja sam bila luda...trajalo dok nisam utvrdila t...poslije su počele druge tegobe :Smile: 
novim curama dobrodošlica...LadyB.-žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo...ali za skori svježi start jedan dobar :grouphug: !

----------


## nivesa

Uh izludit cu od cekanja

----------


## ivekica

Sve nove cure, dobrodošle!
Hellokitty, ima li kakvih novosti, npr neki plusic  :Smile: 
Nivesa draga, drži se! Najbitnije je da ti budeš zdrava, a sigurna sam da će i s betom biti sve u redu. Mi smo tvoj čopor i držimo fige!  :Smile:

----------


## ivana.sky

nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  :fige: 

svim curama dobrodosle i sto prije osle  :Bye:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Zadarmamica počeli su problemi  iskoristi nesanicu za čitanje ili učenje jezika. Jedna je prijateljica čuvala trudnoću i naučila talijanski.
> 
> Mene užasno bole grudi, nisu me prije nikad tako. Je li moguće da par dana od oplodnje imam simptome?!


Mislim da mozes. Meni menga treba doci u srijedu a cice su mi toliko narasle i bole. Dobila sam strije po njima u 24 sata. Ako to nisu simptomi trudnoce, ne znam sto jesu.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> dan svima...a nivesi posebne vibre za super betu!!!!!!!!
> yummi-to probadanje o čemu pričaš-imala sam kad sam ostala t,a onda to još nisam ni znala,jer nisam ni napravila testić dobrih 15 dana nakon kašnjenja...osjećaj kao da ti je netko zario oštri nož sastrane(meni uvijek na desnoj) da sam se morala savit i prestat disat na 5 sek.od boli...ponavljalo se:kad bih kihnula,zakašljala se,napravila neki nagli pokret,ustala se...ja sam bila luda...trajalo dok nisam utvrdila t...poslije su počele druge tegobe
> novim curama dobrodošlica...LadyB.-žao mi je što ti se to dogodilo...ali za skori svježi start jedan dobar!


Bad tako je i meni. NIsam niti disati mogla. Sjecam se slabo trudnoce sa kceri i da je bilo probadanja, ali se vise ne sjecam kad ni gdje  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nivesa, znam da ti je tesko u jednu ruku, ali nasi stari su uvijek govorili bolje vrabac u ruci, nego golub na grani. Ono sto zelim reci je to da treba zivjeti u danasnjem danu. DANAS si trudna! DANAS beba u tebi rate. Pusti price sto ce biti sutra, makar, kao sto sam prije ponovila, na tvom mjestu bih cekala srce do kojeg 8 tjedna bar. Vjeruj SVOJIM instinktima. Tek sad vidim koliko sam sretna jer zivim u zemlji gdje niti ne spominju srce prije 8. tjedna. Napominjem i to da sam sa kceri bila trudna u RH, da bi zavrsila na kiretazi jer srca nije bilo do tog tjedna niti ga je itko spominjao tako da sam bila uvjerena do tad, kao i kasnije da je sa mojom trudnocom sve u redu.
Nitko ne zna sto ce donijeti sutra. Sutra, tko ziv, tko mrtav! Danas imas bebu u trbuhu. Raduj joj se, veseli se sa njom!

----------


## nivesa

14 726

----------


## tetagogolina

Nivesa  :Very Happy: 

Rasteeeeee, čitala si tamo da iznad 6000 beta treba više od 4 dana da se podupla  :Yes:

----------


## nivesa

Rekla mi je ova u petrovoj da treba bit blizu 20000

----------


## tetagogolina

Ma šta ona zna  :Razz: 

po nekoj mojoj računici tamo u ponedjeljak bi trebala bit oko 20000

----------


## ivana.sky

koliko se ja kuzim nivesa - bitno da raste  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

Mislim da je bitno premala

----------


## zadarmamica

Moza je skroz mala trudnoca.kasna ovulacija.
Samobpozitivno.bitno da ne pada.

----------


## stork

Premala je, trebala bi biti između 18-21000. Ali pazi sad: meni je bila 29000 pa nakon 2 dana 32000 pa nakon sljedeća 2 dana 33500, a srce poslije toga prokucalo i sve bilo ok sa T i zdrav bebać  :Smile:  Puno kasnije je bila nevezano druga priča i nesretan kraj.

----------


## žužy

> Mislim da je bitno premala


Neznam kaj bi ti rekla,neznam kolko je bilo pametno vaditi betu u tim tt...kad neznaš ni sam kolko je opče ispravno da naraste. Drugo je na početku trudnoče,tada po rastu bete več možeš otpr. znati jel sve ok..Ima svakakvih slučajeva,to več  znaš i sama. Preživi nekako ovaj vikend,a u ponedjeljak palimo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ na najjače za jedno jako srculence.  :Love:

----------


## nivesa

Kaj onda u ponedjeljak ak nebude srca? Da cekam il ne.? Luda sam ! Prolupat cu do kraja!

----------


## žužy

Ja bi čekala do 8.tt.

----------


## tetagogolina

i ja bi čekala

----------


## bubekica

*nivesa* i ja bih cekala na tvom mjestu... bas mi je zao kad nejde sve kak bi trebalo...

----------


## nivesa

Seatra od socijalnog gin veli da vadim 3 betu pa da ce se sve vidjet. I da je dobro da nije pala. I onda cemo u pon sve znat.

----------


## Ninunanu

e da je živiti u onom neznanju, ovako te tisuću pitanja muce
ako te tješi meni se tek sa skoro 9 tt culo srce
ja bi na tvom mjestu čekala, tjedan dana je mnogo za tvoju mrvicu 

 :Heart:

----------


## LadyB

> Seatra od socijalnog gin veli da vadim 3 betu pa da ce se sve vidjet. I da je dobro da nije pala. I onda cemo u pon sve znat.


Cekanje je stvarno grozno i zao mi je da ne ide onako kako si htjela ali nadam se da ce dobre vijesti doci uskoro..

----------


## ivekica

Nivesa mislim da te ovi previše straše. Uzmi par dana pauze od tih dr i uživaj u trudnoći. Beta ti je jako velika i raste, a računaj da je tvoja beba sada sastavljena od stotinu stanica. Daj joj vremena da naraste. Bože, pa ni u pubertetu se nismo svi jednako razvijali, vjerojatno ni u trbuhu ne možemo. Vjerujem u pozitivan ishod, a ostani i ti pozitivna. Trebaju toj mrvici pozitivne vibre, a ne stres.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

ovo sam poslala nivesi ali bih podijelila sa svima vama:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWN295I34WQ

ovo je video u kojem je majcin zagrljaj vratio njezinog klinicki mrtvog sina u zivot. Ono sto majka kaze je to da ga je samo voljela i grijala i on je ozivio. Uzivala je u svome djetetu.
Nivesa, nitko ne moze reci koja je tvoja prica, ali iz ove price mozemo nauciti samo jedno: da je nasoj djeci od vitalne vaznosti da ih volimo i uzivamo u njima i svakom trenutku s njima. Uzivaj sad svaki tren kao da ce trajati vjecno. Na medicinskom osoblju koje zna tvoju pricu mogu samo reci da nemam rijeci.

----------


## suncokret19

Drage dame,
molila bih vas za pomoć!! 
Danas mi je moj soc.ginekolog rekao bismo trebali ići na umjetnu oplodnju u Zagreb jer s klomifenima nećemo postići ovulaciju. Pošto sam vadila hormone na VV, rekao je neka se tamo i naručim za daljne pretrage.
Pa dajte molim vas, recite mi kako ide dalje postupak? Suprugov spermiogram sa Sv. Duha je uredan, moji hormoni sa VV nisu  :Sad:   :Sad:   spomenuo je samo da bi se dalje stimulirala ovulacija injekcijama. 
ako koja ima sličnu situaciju neka mi pomogne!! 
Situacija je sljedeća:
PCOS,menstruacije samo uz Diane 35 (pila ih skoro 7 godina) il utrogestan. I kad smo odlučili raditi na bebi,ja sam odmah otišla kod svoj gina i pokušali smo s klomifenom. Ovulacija je naknadno utvrđena no moj gin je prerano odustao s folikulometrijama,a suprug je u to vrijeme išao na spermiogram pa smo "apstinirali", i naravno da nam nije uspjelo. Idući pokušaj s klomifenom totalni neuspjeh, nije se apsolutno ništa razvijalo. 
I sad sam išla na vađenje hormona na vv i evo mojih nalaza:
*glukoza natašte- 4.8 (4.2-6.0)
*AMH- 116,9 (0-75,7)
*slobodni testosteron-57,6 (0,2-14,2)
*inzulin-104,2 (21-174)
*LH-14,8 (folikularna faza 2,1-10,9)
*FSH- 5,7 (3,9-8,8)
testosteron-3,7 (0,4-2,6)
*estradiol- 165 (99-448)
*prolaktin-190 (71-566)
progesteron- 2,4 (0,5-3,1)
*DHEA-S - 15,5 (0,5-10,6)

Unaprijed vam hvala!!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Draga suncokret, mislim da ce ti zene na odbrojavanju/potpomognuta oplodnja mozda biti od vece pomoci, posto vecina nas ovdje pokusava zatrudniti prirodnim putem. 
Zelim ti puno srece i nadam se da ces uskoro ostati trudna!

----------


## suncokret19

Ah, oprostite, vidla sam da je ova tema "živa" pa sam samo počela lupati po tipkovnici  :Smile: 

može link na tu temu? nemogu je naći 
hvala  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

eto:
http://forum.roda.hr/threads/85920-Odbrojavanje-3-2014

I puno srece ti zelim! Slobodno nam se i ovdje javi da nam kazes kako se stvari razvijaju. Jedino, eto na zalost, nemamo puno iskustva ovdje sa umjetnom oplodnjom pa te ne mozemo tako dobro savjetovati kao curke na ovom drugom forumu. xoxo

----------


## suncokret19

Hvala ti puno, tek sam se pred par sati učlanila pa mi je sve još novo  :Smile: 

i ja vama želim sreću od srca i da što prije sve ugledamo naše plusiće!!!!!!

----------


## ivekica

Yummy video me rasplakao!! Divno  :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

Ima i tema potpomognuta na vv, tamo ces dobiti sve info.
Tipkam u guzvi pa sad ne stignem u detalje, napisem ti sve kasnije.
Dobrodosla!!!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Yummy video me rasplakao!! Divno


Drago mi je da ti se svidio. I ja sam tulila malo na njega, ali eto, moze svima nama biti ohrabrenje!

----------


## nivesa

Ja ga nemam srca pogledat. Nemoj se ljutit...dosta sam suza za danas istulila...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Eh nivesa, ovaj bi te video mogao oraspoloziti, a ako ni to ne pomaze, onda cu ti ispricati i nadam se, nasmijati danasnjom dogodovstinom.
Danas sam se nasla sa prijateljicama i nasom djecom u restoranu, kad je moja, skorom 3godisnja kcer rekla da treba na toalet. Ja sam ju odvela ali je bilo zauzeto. Ona je pocela kucati po vratima wc-a i vikati: tko je? Da li kakas veliku ili malu kaku? Je li smrdljiva?
Bome me osramotila toliko da sam razmisljala da li da odem natrag do stola dok osoba, koja je okupirala wc, ne izadje. Na srecu je unutra bas bila neka mama sa djetetom, pa je razumijela  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Hahaha mogu mislit kak ti je bilo!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutro cure..

----------


## nivesa

Jutro...

----------


## Sandra1971

Jutro...nudim vam svakakve napitke...i kavu i caj i kakao pa se sve poslužite! Nivesa, trudna si, uzivaj...sve je super, vidjet ces...cekaj malo kako ti cure savjetuju, pusti te bezosjecajne doktore pa ces čuti srčeko  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav curke! Nadam se da ste mi sve dobro. Nivesa, drzi se! Eto, ja isto pokusavam prezivjeti do iduceg utorka-srijede da napravim test. Opet me nocas probolo na podrucju zdjelice, vec ne znam da li umisljam da su to sve simptomi.

----------


## ivana.sky

i ovo u potpisu "...ocito nema sreće ovaj put..." definitivno nije optimisticno i pozitivno - a to je sve sto ti sada treba! malo sunce za koje sam sigurna da ce ti zasjati nakon sve muke koje si prosla... samo glavu gore  :Kiss:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ajde ivana sky, nema mjesta pesimizmu dok sogorica ne dodje. Do tad smo trudne i imamo sve simptome.  :Laughing:  :Laughing:  :Laughing:

----------


## nivesa

Cure moje tesko je bit optimistican u ovakvoj situaciji.

----------


## ivana.sky

vjerujem  :Love:  ali mozda je to sve sto trenutno toj mrvici u ovom trenu treba  :Heart:  puuno ljubavi i vjere njene mame... znas da smo svi tu uz tebe tako da ne daj se!

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ajde ivana sky, nema mjesta pesimizmu dok sogorica ne dodje. Do tad smo trudne i imamo sve simptome.


naravno  :Laughing:   :Kiss:

----------


## nivesa

Cure  :Smile:  nisam imala mira zvala sam dr. Kaze da je dobro kaj beta raste i da su to velke brojke pa se ne moze duplat sam tak. U pon uzv !!! Sad mi je ipak malo lakse!!! Hvala vam na svemu. Da vas nema poludila bi do kraja .  :Smile:  saljem vam puse do neba!

----------


## ivana.sky

etogac  :Smile:  sad mirno uzivaj u divnom vikendu, proseci malo, smiri se, a u pon garantirano ce sve biti u redu  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Malo mi je lakse iako sam i dalje zabrinuta. Ali sad cu bar prezivjet do pon.  :Smile:  rekao je da obavezno dodem da vidimo jer je sve na svom mjestu.

----------


## zadarmamica

I ja jedva cekam u petak pregled.
Boli me kao da cu dobiti m.napuhano se osjecam.
Smiri se bol i ako sina nosim odma boli.
A inace cice bole i velike,tu i tamo muka i mastala sam o fritulama a nikom nisam rekla.i evo muz mi donio fritule  :Smile:

----------


## tetagogolina

> ......i mastala sam o fritulama a nikom nisam rekla


Hahahaha, i ja sam fritule đir...prelivene čokoladom, ali ih meni moj nije donio, tako da se sve mislim frigat ih popodne  :Wink:

----------


## stork

Ajoj udavit ću vas zbog tih fritula!  :cupakosu:

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutrooo.. eto mene opet rano. :Smile:

----------


## MAMI 2

lista* za      19.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 



* zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  39 dc +* 
*hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 38 dc*
*sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc*
*yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 25 dc*
odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 23 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~21 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 15 dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13 dc
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11 dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~10 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

*Yummy mummy  dobro došla u ljubičice!*

Nivesa za sutra ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala mami2, ovaj put ljubicice sam cekala ko ozebla sunce. Nadam se da cu se tu duuuuuuuuuugo zadrzati! 

Nivesa, nadam se da ce sutra sve dobro proci!

----------


## nivesa

Tnx cure! Yummy drzim fige da da ostanes ljubicasta sve dok ne odes sa liste  :Wink:  
Hello kitty se nis ne javlja. Hm...a ni vecina nasih trudnica iz naslova...bas su zloceste!

----------


## LadyB

Dobar dan cure  :Coffee: 

Kako ste mi? 

Danas je mi je 5.dan, i već je to krvarenje koliko vidim pri kraju, jedino što moram čekat da ipak u potpunosti prestane prije nego zakažem ultrazvuk.
Moram priznati da sam puno bolje, jučer sam napokon izašla vani na sunce sa psom, spasila sam se jer nekoliko dana mirovati mi je bilo naporno psihički.

Naručila sam preko ebaya one LH trakice za ovulaciju pa ako dođu na vrijeme možda ustanovim da li će i kada biti ovulacija nakon svega ovoga... *Ima tko od vas iskustva s tim LH trakicama?* prije ovoga nisu mi bile ni na kraj pameti...

Ma prije ove biokemijske nisam bila ni najmanje opterečena kada i kako bi mi se trudnoća mogla dogoditi, sada sam već počela brijat kako ću o svemu vodit računa kada budem opet pokušavala (kontrol freak sam i inače) i već vidim da ću samoj sebi nabiti nekakav pritisak.. Eh već se vidim..

*Nivesa* ti samo misli pozitivno jer sutra ipak očekujemo lijepe vijesti  :Heart:

----------


## nivesa

Lady drago mi je da ti je bolje...
I mene moj pas spasava od losih misli.
Lh - pisnes u casu uronis trakicu. Ako je testna linija ista ili tamnija od kontrolne znaci da je ovulacija u iduca 24 h. Ako ti je ciklus uredan (27-29) onda pocnes oko 13 dc pa dok ne ulovis O. Ja sam prvi ciklus piskila svaki dan jer nisam znala ni priblizno kad je O jer su moji ciklusi katastrofa(do 40 dana).  Obicno se piski oko 17 h s tim da 2 sata prije ne ides na wc. Da koncetracija lh bude ato veca. Ja sam nekad piskila ujutro i navecer . Znalo se dogodit da ujutro pokaze da je O blizu. 
Eto nadam se da sam ti pomogla.

----------


## ivana.sky

> Obicno se piski oko 17 h s tim da 2 sata prije ne ides na wc.


Meni i moja dr i mpo dr rekli u 11h, 2. mokrenje otprilike  :neznam:  ja sam tako hvatala...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Dobar dan cure 
> 
> Kako ste mi? 
> 
> Danas je mi je 5.dan, i već je to krvarenje koliko vidim pri kraju, jedino što moram čekat da ipak u potpunosti prestane prije nego zakažem ultrazvuk.
> Moram priznati da sam puno bolje, jučer sam napokon izašla vani na sunce sa psom, spasila sam se jer nekoliko dana mirovati mi je bilo naporno psihički.
> 
> Naručila sam preko ebaya one LH trakice za ovulaciju pa ako dođu na vrijeme možda ustanovim da li će i kada biti ovulacija nakon svega ovoga... *Ima tko od vas iskustva s tim LH trakicama?* prije ovoga nisu mi bile ni na kraj pameti...
> 
> ...


LadyB, ja sam koristila LH trakice i jedino sto mogu reci je da su one za zene neredovitih ciklusa koje inace imaju problema sa samim zatrudnjivanjem. S obzirom da su meni menstruacije tocne na stotinku i da isto tako znam kad mi je ovulacija, te su mi trakice bile cisto bacanje novaca. Sama si rekla da ti je menga tocna ko sat. Seksaj se svaki dan/ svaki drugi dan od 10.dc-15 dc i sigurno ces ostati trudna.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Cao cure.. 
Nivesa nadam se od srca da sutra na pregledu bude sve u najboljem redu <3
Ja također sutra napokon imam zakazan pregled i uzv!! Odoh prvi put vidjet svoju bebu, a u subotu ulazimo u drugo tromjesečje vec. Bas sam uzbudena!!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ulala! AdrianovaMamice, zar vec? Ah, blazeno drugo tromjesecje...sve su trudnice u njemu tako poletne, zgodne i sexy. Trbuh se vidi, ali nije prevelik da onemogucava kretanje, cice su savrseno okrugle ko silikoni, a kosa i koza blistaju! Zelim ti sve najbolje i sretno do kraja trudnoce!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Adrianova Mamice, ovako te zamisljam:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=se...2F%3B564%3B376

 :worldcup:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

A eto nam i nivese:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=se...2F%3B564%3B374

----------


## Yummy_mummy

A ova je za sve nas cekalice :
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=se...nt%3B640%3B810

 :grouphug:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Ova je posebno za HK:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=pr...2F%3B620%3B491

----------


## nivesa

Yummy koji god link stisnem iste slike izbaci...

----------


## nivesa

> Meni i moja dr i mpo dr rekli u 11h, 2. mokrenje otprilike  ja sam tako hvatala...


Najbolje je piskit 2 puta dnevno ako imas cikluse koji dolaze kak im se hoce

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Bas cudno. Ti si ova trudnica na pilates lopti  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Jel sad radi?
https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=i&rc...13819654827141

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Yummy_mummy svaka ti čast mene si bas pogodila, trbuh mi je vec toliki, vidi se i to pravo, a cicke mi valjaju samo kad imam grudnjak, uopce mi nisu narasle, ni mrvu me ne bole, a mm je čak prokomentirao da su se smanjile, dali je to tako i zašto nemam pojma, dali zbog naglog prekida dojenja i rješavanja mlijeka sam im napravila neki sok?? Pa se sad bune protiv mene. I ovu zdjelicu s voćem bas sam maloprije i imala u rukama, papala si breskve. Kad ove moje breskve nece narast hehe.

----------


## nivesa

Yummy ne. Probat cu kasnije preko kompa

----------


## nivesa

> Bas cudno. Ti si ova trudnica na pilates lopti


 :Smile:  ja i pilates hehe

----------


## ivana.sky

jamimami posto si i ti trudnica (kako si mi to tepamo - dok sogorica ne dodje) onda moras i sebe nac u nekoj drugoj slici  :Grin:  samo optimizam  :Wink:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Yummy_mummy svaka ti čast mene si bas pogodila, trbuh mi je vec toliki, vidi se i to pravo, a cicke mi valjaju samo kad imam grudnjak, uopce mi nisu narasle, ni mrvu me ne bole, a mm je čak prokomentirao da su se smanjile, dali je to tako i zašto nemam pojma, dali zbog naglog prekida dojenja i rješavanja mlijeka sam im napravila neki sok?? Pa se sad bune protiv mene. I ovu zdjelicu s voćem bas sam maloprije i imala u rukama, papala si breskve. Kad ove moje breskve nece narast hehe.


Eto, bas mi je drago. Ne brini kod cicki. Ako se sjecas osnovne, najzgodnije cure su uvijek usle kasno u pubertet. Tako je i kod ciceka, one prave, koje stoje ko odlikovanja se napusu tek sredinom drugog trimestra  :Laughing:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> jamimami posto si i ti trudnica (kako si mi to tepamo - dok sogorica ne dodje) onda moras i sebe nac u nekoj drugoj slici  samo optimizam


A gle, onda i tebi moram naci bome. Evo nas obje!
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=tw...%3B1500%3B1500

Ja sam ova plava  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> ja i pilates hehe


Pa vrijeme ti je za pilates loptu, pa da vidimo tko je veci, jel tvoj stomak ili lopta  :Laughing:

----------


## ivekica

Javljam se i ja nakon burnog vikenda. Svekrva će me dotući. Toliko sam se nazivcirala jučer da sam se tresla, a jadna me znam odgovorit, već šutim ko riba.

Adrianovamamica ne mogu vjerovati da je toliko prošlo. Nadam se da uživaš u svakom trenutku.
Nivesa, sretno na pregledu.
Yummy, puno pozitivnih vibri da ostaneš ljubičica  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

ovo nam je zuzi, s obzirom da ona ceka dvojke, moguce trojke, stomak je znatno veci  :Laughing:  :Laughing: 

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=pr...2F%3B484%3B600

Eto, spremna za cucnjeve!

----------


## ivana.sky

> A gle, onda i tebi moram naci bome. Evo nas obje!
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=tw...%3B1500%3B1500
> 
> Ja sam ova plava


pogodila si me s noktima  :Wink:  uvijek su veseli

drzim nam fige do neba i nazad ~~~~~~~~~~~

a veceras sve svoje molitve upucujem za nivesu!!  :fige:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Javljam se i ja nakon burnog vikenda. Svekrva će me dotući. Toliko sam se nazivcirala jučer da sam se tresla, a jadna me znam odgovorit, već šutim ko riba.
> 
> Adrianovamamica ne mogu vjerovati da je toliko prošlo. Nadam se da uživaš u svakom trenutku.
> Nivesa, sretno na pregledu.
> Yummy, puno pozitivnih vibri da ostaneš ljubičica


Ivekica, kad smo vec kod slicka i tvoje svekrve, saljem ti poster koji ce te oraspoloziti:

https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=de...2F%3B500%3B400

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> pogodila si me s noktima  uvijek su veseli
> 
> drzim nam fige do neba i nazad ~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> a veceras sve svoje molitve upucujem za nivesu!!


Naravno, sve smo u mislima sa nivesom!
Ja se bome nadam da smo ti i ja skupa trudne ko ove na slicki. Ako jesmo, bome se moramo ovako uslikati ili kakvu fotomontazu tu nakeljiti  :Smile:

----------


## Merienn

Uf evo ipak uspjela  :Smile: . Pozdrav cure...evo jos jedna nova cekalica..24 dc...pokusavamo vec dugo pa nikako...nadam se da smo ovaj put uspjeli...umisljam vec simptome...24.10.  trebam dobiti a nadam se da necu..svaki put novo razočaranje...

----------


## Merienn

Pratim vaše priče i uvijek se razveselim kad vidim da je nekome uspjelo..nadam se da cu i ja biti jedna od tih...

----------


## nivesa

Cure tnx. Molim se svim snagama .  :Smile:  bila sam i na kamenitin vratima u nadi da me Majka Bozja cuje ... sigurna sam da ce sve bit ok... barem se tome nadam.

----------


## nivesa

> Pratim vaše priče i uvijek se razveselim kad vidim da je nekome uspjelo..nadam se da cu i ja biti jedna od tih...


Dobro dosla i jos prije otisla! Taman ce te sutra mami smjeatit u ljubicice. Ako sam skuzila sutra ti je 25 dc?

----------


## zadarmamica

> Cure tnx. Molim se svim snagama .  bila sam i na kamenitin vratima u nadi da me Majka Bozja cuje ... sigurna sam da ce sve bit ok... barem se tome nadam.


Nivesa pomolit cu se za tebe.za malo srce.da sve bude ok.
I mene ceka pregled u petak.jos sam mirna i jos se nisam pocela zivcirati ali ocu.

----------


## nivesa

Ako je sve ok ja cu trazit neke tablete na biljnoj bazi za smirenje inace cu sa zivciranjem naskodit i sebi i bebi.

----------


## Merienn

> Pratim vaše priče i uvijek se razveselim kad vidim da je nekome uspjelo..nadam se da cu i ja biti jedna od tih...


<br />
Dobro dosla i jos prije otisla! Taman ce te sutra mami smjeatit u ljubicice. Ako sam skuzila sutra ti je 25 dc?<br/>
Da...sutra 25dc...hvala na lijepoj dobrodoslici...citala sam tvoje postove i bas se razveselila tvom +. Stvarno se nadam da te sutra cekaju lijepe vijesti...eto iskreno od sveg srca...a ja sam evo zagazila vec u trideset petu godinu i jedva cekam svoju bebicu poljubiti, zagrliti, da joj dam svu ljubav svijeta...oprostite ako cvilim...vise ne znam sa kim dijeliti ovo sto prolazimo svaki ciklus...nadam se da mi ne zamjerate.. a
baš bi voljela da smo ovaj put uspjeli...svima saljem puno puno dobrih vibri

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Uf evo ipak uspjela . Pozdrav cure...evo jos jedna nova cekalica..24 dc...pokusavamo vec dugo pa nikako...nadam se da smo ovaj put uspjeli...umisljam vec simptome...24.10.  trebam dobiti a nadam se da necu..svaki put novo razočaranje...


Merienn, ima da si trudna skupa sa mnom! Odmah ti cestitam sto si sutra u ljubicicama. Meni je 25 dc, tako da ima da skupa tiskamo!
Btw, dobrodosla!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Ako je sve ok ja cu trazit neke tablete na biljnoj bazi za smirenje inace cu sa zivciranjem naskodit i sebi i bebi.


Draga moja, oprezna mu budi i sa biljkama. Kamilica primjerice umiruje, ali u nekim slucajevima vodi do pobacaja. AKo imas lavande slobodno si od nje caj skuhaj, za njega znam da umiruje. Isto tako normabel 2mg ne bi trebao skoditi, ja sam ga morala uzimati u 1 trimestru jer mi je jedino on smirivao mucnine i imam zdravu bebu...samo polako...

----------


## nivesa

> <br />
> Dobro dosla i jos prije otisla! Taman ce te sutra mami smjeatit u ljubicice. Ako sam skuzila sutra ti je 25 dc?<br/>
> Da...sutra 25dc...hvala na lijepoj dobrodoslici...citala sam tvoje postove i bas se razveselila tvom +. Stvarno se nadam da te sutra cekaju lijepe vijesti...eto iskreno od sveg srca...a ja sam evo zagazila vec u trideset petu godinu i jedva cekam svoju bebicu poljubiti, zagrliti, da joj dam svu ljubav svijeta...oprostite ako cvilim...vise ne znam sa kim dijeliti ovo sto prolazimo svaki ciklus...nadam se da mi ne zamjerate.. a
> baš bi voljela da smo ovaj put uspjeli...svima saljem puno puno dobrih vibri


Draga sve mi tu cvilimo ....sve kaj te muci pisi ili pitaj. Zato i jesmo tu.

----------


## nivesa

Yummy mozda bi taj normabel bio najbolje rjesenje.

----------


## nivesa

Nakon sto sam izgubila  Patrika sam sam pila xanax i mogu reci da je to poprilicno dobro zakamuflirana droga. Jer kad to pijea svejedno ti je za sve. To bi mi mozda trebalo sad  :Smile:  ali ne bi htjela bit tako ravnodusna kao onda. Zelim se veselit svojoj bebi i svakom novom danu.

----------


## MAMI 2

lista* za      10.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 



* zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  40 dc +* 
*hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 39 dc*
*sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc*
*yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc*
*merienn ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25 dc*

odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 

<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 24 dc
ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~22 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16 dc
sunce moje malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 16 dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14 dc
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~12 dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~11 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutroooooo!
Drage moje, kava, čaj kakao , tko što voli!

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~ do neba.

Merien stavila sam te na listu, dobro došla!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutroooo
Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Jutro cure...
Jutros tost i mlijeko, zadnjih dana samo tosteve zdercam.. Ako je tko za, posluzujem i ja  :Smile: 
Nivesa molim se da danas čuješ to malo srceko kako snažno kuca!

----------


## tetagogolina

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za maleno  :Heart:

----------


## Merienn

Dobro jutro curke! Hvala na lijepoj dobrodošlici  :Smile: ...evo ja na poslu, košulja samo što ne pukne od mojih inače skromnih (raznim spužvama potpomognutih) cica, sva sam ko buhtlica jutros i stalno trčim piškiti..aaaa....valjda će me dočekati plusić još malo...pusa svima...nivesa sretno jutros...yummy_mummy pratim te  u stopu...ja i ti pod ruku  :Smile:

----------


## Ninunanu

Nivesa sretno danas

----------


## Merienn

Tužna sam....zašto mi postovi ne prolaze...ja pišem i pišem a ono ništa  :Smile: ...jel trebam nešto napraviti, što krivo radim? Nisam nikad bila član nijednog foruma pa ne znam jesam li nešto slučajno pokvarila  :Sad:

----------


## ivekica

Merienn dobrodošla! Sve dijelimo iste strahove i nadanja. Tu smo da jedna drugu podignemo!!

Nivesa, pomolila sam se za tvoje srceko! Nek pregled bude sa srećom!

Yummy, ima li kakvih novih simptoma?

Djevojke, moram vam se pojadat da mi se brak zbog pokušaja i promašaja raspada. Do odnosa mi ni nije, jer samo čekam O, kad dođe vještica razočaram se. Svekrva me pljuje, govori njemu sto će mu sterilna nesposobna žena. To su stare konzerve koje još žive u kamenom dobu. Ja se osjećam ko jedan veliki promašaj, iza sebe nemam nikoga da me zaštiti.

----------


## Merienn

> Merienn dobrodošla! Sve dijelimo iste strahove i nadanja. Tu smo da jedna drugu podignemo!!
> 
> Nivesa, pomolila sam se za tvoje srceko! Nek pregled bude sa srećom!
> 
> Yummy, ima li kakvih novih simptoma?
> 
> Djevojke, moram vam se pojadat da mi se brak zbog pokušaja i promašaja raspada. Do odnosa mi ni nije, jer samo čekam O, kad dođe vještica razočaram se. Svekrva me pljuje, govori njemu sto će mu sterilna nesposobna žena. To su stare konzerve koje još žive u kamenom dobu. Ja se osjećam ko jedan veliki promašaj, iza sebe nemam nikoga da me zaštiti.


Razumijem da ti je teško...nekad imam osjećaj da neki ljudi postoje samo da bi drugima mogli napakostiti...budi jača od toga, izdigni se iznad te ograničene ''babe'', nije te dostojna, ignoriraj te njene zlobne upade i posveti se sebi, dragome, radi na  poboljšavanju vašeg odnosa a nju ostavi tamo u mezozoiku da kvoca  :Smile: ...imam i ja jednu kvocavu pa je brzo sprašim, takvi ljudi nisu vrijedni našeg vremena ni naše pažnje...pusa

----------


## ivana.sky

ivekica bas mi je zao da to prolazis  :Love:  popricaj s tm nek on poprica sa svojom mamom, ili ju jednostavno izbjegavaj... ako te muz ne stiti i ne bori se za tebe i s tobom, onda su tu rijeci suvisne... ne znam jeste li isli na neke pretrage, ali uopce ne mora znacit da je problem u tebi... niti je u braku bitno u kome je problem. makni se od svega sto te zivcira i deprimira, opusti se i uzivaj. stres je jedan od najcescih kocnica trudnoce... znam da je tesko ali nemoj se opterecivat M i O i svime.. probaj barem 1mj tako, nemas sta izgubiti... vidit ces koliko ce ti bit ljepsi odnosi i koliko se intimnije i blize osjecas nekome kad nije sve pod prisilama...

----------


## MazaMala

Jutro! Ivana.Sky potpisujem..Ivekica i ja sam to prolazila u 1 braku..kao jesi li sigurna da je sa tobom sve u redu a sa mijm sinom nešto ne valja..?! Haa!! Mislim daj ženo otkantaj od mene..još kada se sjetim da kad sam joj govorila da idemo na potpomognutu..postupke što prolazimo i tako..onako mi sa podsmijehom odgovorila kao " Što te oplode kao kad pozovu veterinara da oplodi kravu? " A što reći na to..A moja reakcija je bila udri se smijat i žalit te jadne neobrazovane ljude..koji nevide dalje od svoga nosa..I da nije stvar u tome u kome je problem već u tome da ste jedno drugome podrška..potpora i da se volite i poštujete..u svakom braku ima kriza,pogotovo kada se radi o takvim osjetljivim i bolnim temama..odmorite od svega..pokašajte..mj..dva..znam teško je reći,pa napravi ali pokušajte..a svekrvu..nju ignoriraj,pravi se da uopće nepostoji..netreba ti njena negativna energija..najvažnije je tvoj odnos sa m..poljubite se,zagrlite..pomazite..bez očekivanja..riješit ćete to..šaljem ti veliki zagrljaj..

Nivesa šaljem ti najbolju moguću pozitivnu energiju..

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart:  za Nivesino malo čudo !!!!!!!!!!!!
a  :Coffee:  (druga)za sve vas ostale...

----------


## bubicazubica

:Heart:  za Nivesino malo kucajuće čudo !!!!!!!!!!!!sve smo uz tebe!!!bit će sve ok!!!!!!
a  :Coffee:  (druga)za sve vas ostale...

----------


## bubicazubica

ups...sorry na dva posta..htjela sam nešto izmjenit,nadodat....ali što je tu je :Smile:

----------


## *sunshine*

*nivesa*, sretno !!!  :Heart: 

kod mene opet niti ovaj mj ništa, došla m, idemo dalje, 1dc ....  :Sad:

----------


## čokolada

> Tužna sam....zašto mi postovi ne prolaze...ja pišem i pišem a ono ništa ...jel trebam nešto napraviti, što krivo radim? Nisam nikad bila član nijednog foruma pa ne znam jesam li nešto slučajno pokvarila


Moderatori moraju odobriti prvih nekoliko postova pa molim za strpljenje.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Dobro jutro! Sve vas pozdravljam i saljem vam velike puse!

AdrianovaMamice, pridruzujem se uz tost i uz njega dodajem dzem od djumbira. Slobodno se posluzi ti kao i ostale ovdje.

Moji simptomi su isti kao i proslih tjedan i pol, ogromne, bolne cice (cak i strije posljednjih par dana se pojavile), tvrd trbuh, ujutro proljev, navecer zatvor, prdci koji mogu ubiti veceg slona, promijenjivo raspolozenje (uglavnom razdrazljivost) naleti mucnine, puno sekreta iz nosa (a nisam prehladjena), tu i tamo probadanje u trbuhu, umor (kao da me upikla cc muha)

Nivesa, zelim ti puuuuno srece danas!

Ivekica, citam tvoju pricu i odmah imam neki tezak osjecaj u zelucu. Mislim da tvoj muz nije postavio prioritete u vasem braku. Vas brak bi trebao biti prioritet, a ne njegova majka. Ako se radi nje osjecas lose, on bi trebao rjesavati problem sa njom. Tako se ponasaju muskarci! Ne znam sto bih ti rekla, ali sve smo uz tebe xx. Imam situaciju slicnu tvojoj i uvjerena sam da bi mi brak propao da nemam muza koji je odlucio dovesti svoju obitelj u red. Istina je da mu to nije poslo za rukom, ali, na poslijetku njegova obitelj jesmo on, kcer i ja. Ostali ljudi su, naravno dobrodosli u tu obitelj ukoliko se kulturno i pristojno ponasaju. Mislim da bi bilo dobro da odete nekom bracnom savjetniku ili cak sveceniku. Nama je svecenik jako pomogao sa nasim problemima. Rekao je mom muzu da smo kcer i ja prioritet za njega i da je normalno da djeca napuste roditelje. Cak je i tekst procitao da ce muskarac napustiti oca i majku da prione uz svoju zenu i da ce oni tada biti jedno tijelo. Ti i muz ne mozete biti jedno dok on pupkovinu ne presijece.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Merieen, to ti je sve normalno! Tak je svima nama bilo u pocetku kad smo se pridruzili forumu, treba vremena da ti odobre svaki post, ali kroz tjedan-dva, moci ces pisati ko i mi ostali. Nemoj odustajati. Mi sve zeljno ocekujemo tvoje porke i postove. Imas li kakvih simptoma koji su kao neobican pms?

----------


## nivesa

Evo me iz Vinogradske i Petrove...srca nema...ovak pise GO sa jasnim odjekom ploda 4mm (tt 6+1) kčs se ne razaznaje ponovila betu koja je sad 180958.....veli ak u srijedu nebude srca da idemo na evakuaciju ploda iliti kiretazu....

----------


## Merienn

> Merieen, to ti je sve normalno! Tak je svima nama bilo u pocetku kad smo se pridruzili forumu, treba vremena da ti odobre svaki post, ali kroz tjedan-dva, moci ces pisati ko i mi ostali. Nemoj odustajati. Mi sve zeljno ocekujemo tvoje porke i postove. Imas li kakvih simptoma koji su kao neobican pms?


Joj svašta mi je nešto po glavi, čas grizem čas plačem...cvilidreta nekakva,onda opet smijanje ko blesava, ma mislim užas  :Smile:  a cice kao balončići, mužu se sviđam ovako buhlasta, kaže da sam sva ko putar hahaha...a ja brojim i brojim, križam dane na kalendaru i čekam moj +...ma mislim ako ne bude sad plus biće drugi put, ne odustajem ali nekako me drži neki osjećaj čudni da je ovaj put bilo uspješno...a što se tiče svekrvi, mene su komentari od moje pogađali, pa sam fino sjela sa dragim i rekla kako stvari stoje, nisam tip za neke svađe i dreke nego sam fino sve rekla njemu i neka on sa svojom mamicom riješi ako je što muči. Stao je uz mene i stvarno sam osjetila da sam zaštićena. Zbog toga ga volim još više...iskren razgovor čuda radi, bez drame, jednostavno reći što osjećaš i zajedno naći rješenje...a di je nivesa više...baš me zanima kako je prošlo...

----------


## Merienn

> Evo me iz Vinogradske i Petrove...srca nema...ovak pise GO sa jasnim odjekom ploda 4mm (tt 6+1) kčs se ne razaznaje ponovila betu koja je sad 180958.....veli ak u srijedu nebude srca da idemo na evakuaciju ploda iliti kiretazu....


A joj nivesa...ma biće to sve dobro, mora biti...moraš vjerovati...ne daj se obeshrabriti...pusa do neba

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Draga nivesa, sve vise i vise me ljute ti doktori. Posebice zato sto se radi o 6tt. Vec sam ti sve napisala kako je bilo sa mojom kceri pa se necu ponavljati. Na tvome mjestu se ja njima ne bih niti pojavila u srijedu. Lipo bi dosetala u 8tt, pa neka onda gledaju. LIpo se ti preseli u Irsku, pa tu odi na ultrazvuk. Tu bi ti rekli,oooo! kako se lijepo razvija! Ulala! jos se ne vidi srce, ali dobro, jos je rano, vidimo se za 2 tjedna

----------


## Yummy_mummy

....joj, sad sam se samo uzrujala...kakva kiretaza, daleko joj bilo...

----------


## nivesa

eh da...ubijaju me u pojam

----------


## kudri

draga, ne znam što da ti kažem...nadam se da će ipak sve dobro završiti. a da malo još pričekaš?? da ne juriš sad odmah u srijedu? Ipak si tek 6+1
ti si kod ćurića, jel tako??

----------


## kudri

ja isto mislim da ne bi trebala ići u srijedu, odnosno idi, ali nemoj dopustiti da ti rade nešto što ne želiš!!

----------


## nivesa

Da...mislila sam sutra otic k njemu da vidim kaj on misli???

----------


## kudri

odi svakako...on je veliki stručnjak...pitaj koliko maksimalno možeš čekati i uzmi si to neko maksimalno vrijeme. ne žuri

----------


## LadyB

> Evo me iz Vinogradske i Petrove...srca nema...ovak pise GO sa jasnim odjekom ploda 4mm (tt 6+1) kčs se ne razaznaje ponovila betu koja je sad 180958.....veli ak u srijedu nebude srca da idemo na evakuaciju ploda iliti kiretazu....


Draga samo glavu gore i guraj jer nista nije gotovo. Istina je da mnogi docekaju i 8tj..mi se nadamo s tobom..

----------


## nivesa

Zvala sam dr (ovog iz vinogradske) rekao je da je beta zadovoljavajuca da mi duphason svakih 8h i odgodio uzv za cetvrtak. Boze pomozi!

----------


## Merienn

Ne daj im da još ništa diraju...ja imam slučaj prijateljice koja nije dala da je očiste, željela je čekati a oni navalili sa kiretažom, ovo ono, preplašili je i ona ih fino ignorirala i nakon tjedan dana otišla privatnom doktoru i sve bilo okej, čak su joj se ovi iz bolnice poslije ispričavali, doktorica koja ju je toliko izvrijeđala da je neodgovorna i da se pomiri da nema ništa je bila tako posramljena. Evo sad ima prekrasnu curicu već 8 mjeseci tako da ne odustaj do kraja, bori se i ne daj da te bezveze prčkaju, još je rano i ima nade...vidjeti ćeš, biće sve dobro

----------


## Merienn

> Zvala sam dr (ovog iz vinogradske) rekao je da je beta zadovoljavajuca da mi duphason svakih 8h i odgodio uzv za cetvrtak. Boze pomozi!


Sve će biti dobro, pomolićemo se za tebe i tvoje malo srčeko...budi jaka sad

----------


## nivesa

uh....da sam znala da moze ovako bit....prvo bi u Vrapce otisla na pripreme

----------


## LadyB

> Merienn dobrodošla! Sve dijelimo iste strahove i nadanja. Tu smo da jedna drugu podignemo!!
> 
> Nivesa, pomolila sam se za tvoje srceko! Nek pregled bude sa srećom!
> 
> Yummy, ima li kakvih novih simptoma?
> 
> Djevojke, moram vam se pojadat da mi se brak zbog pokušaja i promašaja raspada. Do odnosa mi ni nije, jer samo čekam O, kad dođe vještica razočaram se. Svekrva me pljuje, govori njemu sto će mu sterilna nesposobna žena. To su stare konzerve koje još žive u kamenom dobu. Ja se osjećam ko jedan veliki promašaj, iza sebe nemam nikoga da me zaštiti.


Ovo sa svekrvom mi je tako koma jer ne mogu vjerovat da netko moze provalit takav verbalni proljev preko jezika i ostat ziv!
Ja sam inace jako temperamentna i bolke da ti ni ne opisujem kakva bi bila moja reakcija..ali cinjenica je da se ljudi ne mijenjaju nakon sto ih konfrontiras vec postanu samo gori prema tebi..
Budi jaca i veca osoba i ne daj se isprovocirati..

----------


## LadyB

> Zvala sam dr (ovog iz vinogradske) rekao je da je beta zadovoljavajuca da mi duphason svakih 8h i odgodio uzv za cetvrtak. Boze pomozi!


To je vec dobra vijest..samo pokusaj ostati mirna koliko god uspijes..zaokupi se necim ma bilo cim samo toliko da na koji tren zavaras mozak..

----------


## sunce moje malo

jutro svima,
nivesa želim da u srijedu sve bude u redu, i sa čuje to srčeko.

evo, ja bih da me se makne s liste, dobila sam promaknuće na poslu i ne bi bilo dobro baš da odmah ostanemo trudna.
ako se nešto ne zalomi, javljam vam se na ljeto, a do tada se nadam da neću nikog od vas dočekati na listi.
pusa svima i držite se!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nivesa

idem uredno na posao i bar tamo ne stignem o tome mislit....Sad sam se sjetila da bi mogla nesto i pojesti danas konacno nakon svega. Uzas koliko nervoze

----------


## stork

Nivesa nekak mi se čini malo previše brojkica u toj beti, al' ak' je preko 18000 onda je to taman onaj minimum kaj mora biti i to je ok! Opet ti ponavljam: moja dr na 6+3 nije vidjela kčs i napisala uputnicu na kojoj piše na latinskom: abnormalni produkti začeća, nespecificirani!!! Halo?! Evo moj nenormalni produkt 4 dana kasnije lijepo kucka  :Very Happy: 
Aj ti lijepo pričekaj bar do idućeg pon, znam da je teško, ali beta je ok, CRL ok za tu starost, vidiš da se i povećao, simptome i dalje imaš i kaj hoćeš? Trudna si, mazi bušu i konačno počni uživati!

----------


## kudri

draga nivesa, sigurno čitaš sve i svašta na internetu, pa vjerujem da si naletjela i na podataka da se u iznimnim slučajevima srčana aktivnost pojavljuje tek s 10 tjedana!!!! MOlim te, smiri se i opusti! Ponavljaj betu i samo polako...Mora sve biti dobro!!!

----------


## nivesa

> Nivesa nekak mi se čini malo previše brojkica u toj beti, al' ak' je preko 18000 onda je to taman onaj minimum kaj mora biti i to je ok! Opet ti ponavljam: moja dr na 6+3 nije vidjela kčs i napisala uputnicu na kojoj piše na latinskom: abnormalni produkti začeća, nespecificirani!!! Halo?! Evo moj nenormalni produkt 4 dana kasnije lijepo kucka 
> Aj ti lijepo pričekaj bar do idućeg pon, znam da je teško, ali beta je ok, CRL ok za tu starost, vidiš da se i povećao, simptome i dalje imaš i kaj hoćeš? Trudna si, mazi bušu i konačno počni uživati!


Da nula mi je viska...skoro 19 000 je.

----------


## nivesa

> draga nivesa, sigurno čitaš sve i svašta na internetu, pa vjerujem da si naletjela i na podataka da se u iznimnim slučajevima srčana aktivnost pojavljuje tek s 10 tjedana!!!! MOlim te, smiri se i opusti! Ponavljaj betu i samo polako...Mora sve biti dobro!!!


svasta sam procitala al nekako sve ide u prilog meni.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Potpisujem kudri. Isto tako nivesa, mislim a se zivciras zato sto si prepustila kontrolu lijecnicima. Vrijeme je da ti preuzmes kontrolu nad svojim zivotom i svojim tijelom. Ne razumijem tu njihovu potrebu za kiretazom uopce. Prvo, totalno je neprirodna (kod spontanog znas da je tijelo iz nekog razloga odbacilo plod i da se tu nista nije moglo uciniti). Kod kiretaze se uvijek pitas, eh, da si ostavila malo vremena, da li bi to srce prokucalo. 
Najdulja trudnoca ikad zabiljesena u poviesti je trajala 375 dana, kad je zena rodila zdravu djevojcicu Penny HUnter koja je bila teska 3,5 kg. Za vrijeme te trudnoce beba se prestala razvijat i stagnirala par mjeseci, te se nastavila razvijati normalnim tokom. U RH se ta beba ne bi nikad rodila jer bi to odmah bilo za kiretazu. 
Ne znam sto da ti vise kazem osim da trebas preuzeti kontrolu nad svojim zivotom i bebom. Pusti srce, prokucat ce kad bude spremno!

----------


## ivana.sky

znam da je tesko ali samo strpljenja.. koliko truda i volje si ulozila za +, i koliko ti je vremena trebalo za njega, nije na odmet jos 1,2tjedna pricekat i za srceko  :Love:

----------


## Merienn

Jako me sad probolo u donjem dijelu trbuha, oštra bol..tako iznenada i ostro da sam se trznula..uf neki jako neugodni osjećaj...jel imao netko takvo nešto?  Sta bi to moglo biti?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Meni se to desilo 2x u ovom ciklusu. Cure mi kazu da je to pikacu u trbuhu i samo neka pika pika!  :Laughing: 

Eto, da vam se malo pozalim, ne znam sto mi je zadnjih dana, totalno sam umorna 0-24, nista mi se ne da. Inace PMS na mene djeluje tako da sam hiperaktivna i pospremam cijelu kucu. Danas navecer nam dolaze gosti, kcer je u vrticu, ja sam si uzela u zadatak da cu pospremiti kucu, uopce mi se nije dalo. Koliko toliko sam pospremila, ali na kraju nisam posisala (neka i muz nesto napravi). Sad bih trebala oprati kosu (nisam vec tjedan dana), a ne da mi se nikako. Samo bih se izlezavala.
Ni veceru necu za goste skuhati nego cu muzu dati upute, pa neka on. Jedini posao koji mi ne predstavlja problem je tipkanje s vama. Odoh ja kosu sad ipak oprati da me gosti ne gledaju rascupanu, pa se cujemo.

----------


## Merienn

Sad sam bila na wc-u, imam neki gusti bijeli kremasti iscjedak na gaćicama...koji je to sad vrag....nemam pojma jel to dobro, nije, jel to znak da ću dobiti M... :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

Meni je taj iscjedak bio prvi znak da sam t

----------


## zadarmamica

> Sad sam bila na wc-u, imam neki gusti bijeli kremasti iscjedak na gaćicama...koji je to sad vrag....nemam pojma jel to dobro, nije, jel to znak da ću dobiti M...


I mene je probolo par puta i izljevi su bili.
I evo imam +.
Mozda je to znak  :Smile: 
Ja se nadam da ce u petak kucati moje srce malo.a mozda bude rano sa 6+1.cekati cu.

----------


## tetagogolina

zadarmamica, i meni je u petak uzv i ravno 6tt...nadam se da ću ugledati srce...ili srca  :Embarassed:

----------


## žužy

*Merienn* ,dosta cura je povezalo tu kratkotrajnu,oštru bol sa implantacijom..a obilan iscjedak je vrlo čest u samim začecima trudnoče..tako da,nek je sretno!

*zadarmamica,tetagogolina*, evo malo ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za srćeko u petak!
A posebne ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za *nivesu*,drž se draga..znam da nije lako.
Meni je u četvrtak 6.tt i nadamo  se najboljem mogučem ishodu na uzv!

----------


## nivesa

Iduci put kad i ako budem t necu na uzv prije 8+5!

----------


## nivesa

> Jako me sad probolo u donjem dijelu trbuha, oštra bol..tako iznenada i ostro da sam se trznula..uf neki jako neugodni osjećaj...jel imao netko takvo nešto?  Sta bi to moglo biti?


A za tu bol sam bila posebno zabrinuta jer sam mislila da ciste pucaju jer imam pcos.

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Cure u 4 sam naručena, odoh ranije. Sad kak je pol 4 osjecam da sam se počela znojiti i srce mi počelo brže lupati. Koliko sam iščekivala taj pregled tjednima, a sad kad je tu najradije nebi išla.

----------


## zadarmamica

> Cure u 4 sam naručena, odoh ranije. Sad kak je pol 4 osjecam da sam se počela znojiti i srce mi počelo brže lupati. Koliko sam iščekivala taj pregled tjednima, a sad kad je tu najradije nebi išla.


Sretno

----------


## nivesa

> Cure u 4 sam naručena, odoh ranije. Sad kak je pol 4 osjecam da sam se počela znojiti i srce mi počelo brže lupati. Koliko sam iščekivala taj pregled tjednima, a sad kad je tu najradije nebi išla.


Sretno!!!

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

Ovo nećete vjerovat, dođem tamo, dr mi uzme samo papir iz Zagreba iz savjetovališta i naruči me na uzv iduci ponedjeljak, kao tad ce se bolje vidjet. Eto svašta!

----------


## nivesa

A svasta!

----------


## Merienn

Bas svašta....šetaju ljude kako im dođe  :Sad: ...ja sam u nekoj tupoj fazi, lutam kao izgubljena ovca po stanu, M na putu, mozda je bolje da i ja negdje kliznem i razbistrim ovu glavu nakrcanu plusevima,minusima,ciklusima i ostalim sto se kuha unutra...

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Bas svašta....šetaju ljude kako im dođe ...ja sam u nekoj tupoj fazi, lutam kao izgubljena ovca po stanu, M na putu, mozda je bolje da i ja negdje kliznem i razbistrim ovu glavu nakrcanu plusevima,minusima,ciklusima i ostalim sto se kuha unutra...


Tako je i meni...sutra sa prvim urinom radim test. Htjela sam dulje cekati, ali moram jer sam narucena kod doktora...

----------


## žužy

> Ovo nećete vjerovat, dođem tamo, dr mi uzme samo papir iz Zagreba iz savjetovališta i naruči me na uzv iduci ponedjeljak, kao tad ce se bolje vidjet. Eto svašta!


 :Shock:  A daaj ne vjerujem...pa nije da si 4.tt
Hoćeš čekati,ili negdje drugdje na uzv? Ajme ja bi pop... da ne vidim tak dugo jel sve ok.

----------


## ivekica

Hvala svima na lijepim riječima i savjetima. Puno mi to znači!!
Morat ću popričati a mužem, ali on jel nažalost njena marioneta, a ona manipulativna krava. Bit će bolje nadam se!!

Adrianovamamica zao mi je sto te setaju ko mladog majmuna. Odi privatno na pregled, ako si možeš priuštiti.
Nivesa, nemam više riječi na te dr. Drži nam se

----------


## nivesa

Mislila sam sutra kod Curica po njegovo misljenje ....?? Kaj vi mislite?
Adrianova mamica katastrofa od dr. Nez kaj bi ti rekla

----------


## AdrianovaMamica

A necu ici nikud privatno, to mi dođe 200kn, i opet nemos samo doci nego isto ugovoriti termin. Strpit cu se jos tjedan dana, ako sam mogla ovoliko onda cu i ovo izdurat. A sto je najbolje ona ima 4d uzv, al ocito ga štedi.

----------


## Beti3

> Iduci put kad i ako budem t necu na uzv prije 8+5!





> Mislila sam sutra kod Curica po njegovo misljenje ....?? Kaj vi mislite?


Sama si sebi odgovorila u jednom od prethodnih postova  :Smile: 

Ali, kad pitaš mišljenje....čekaj. Do idućeg ponedjeljka. Tada ćeš sve znati. Ustvari, znaš i sada, jednostavno je prerano. Ako je sve u redu, biti će u redu i bez pregleda. Ako nije u redu, neće biti. 
Najjednostavnije je čekati i biti trudna, jer trudnoća je čekanje. I sretno življenje u tom čekanju. Ali, ako ti samo riječi liječnika mogu osigurati sreću, a onda radi tako.
 Iako, bebe nikako ne vole te česte preglede i ulaženje u njihov svijet tame i ugode. ( duboko sam uvjerena u to)

----------


## nivesa

:Smile:

----------


## nivesa

A svejedno moram u  cetvrtak u Vinogradsku

----------


## ivana.sky

> Ovo nećete vjerovat, dođem tamo, dr mi uzme samo papir iz Zagreba iz savjetovališta i naruči me na uzv iduci ponedjeljak, kao tad ce se bolje vidjet. Eto svašta!


Strasno...

----------


## nivesa

> Tako je i meni...sutra sa prvim urinom radim test. Htjela sam dulje cekati, ali moram jer sam narucena kod doktora...


Drzim fige!!!!!

----------


## ivana.sky

Jamimami ~~~~~~~~~~~~
 :fige:

----------


## tetagogolina

yummy_mummy  :fige:  za jutarnji pišanac  :Wink:

----------


## Merienn

Cekamo plus velik ko kuća yummy_mummy...javi odmah ujutro da ne izgorimo čekajući  :Very Happy:

----------


## Ženica_85

> Potpisujem kudri. Isto tako nivesa, mislim a se zivciras zato sto si prepustila kontrolu lijecnicima. Vrijeme je da ti preuzmes kontrolu nad svojim zivotom i svojim tijelom. Ne razumijem tu njihovu potrebu za kiretazom uopce. Prvo, totalno je neprirodna (kod spontanog znas da je tijelo iz nekog razloga odbacilo plod i da se tu nista nije moglo uciniti). Kod kiretaze se uvijek pitas, eh, da si ostavila malo vremena, da li bi to srce prokucalo. 
> Najdulja trudnoca ikad zabiljesena u poviesti je trajala 375 dana, kad je zena rodila zdravu djevojcicu Penny HUnter koja je bila teska 3,5 kg. Za vrijeme te trudnoce beba se prestala razvijat i stagnirala par mjeseci, te se nastavila razvijati normalnim tokom. U RH se ta beba ne bi nikad rodila jer bi to odmah bilo za kiretazu. 
> Ne znam sto da ti vise kazem osim da trebas preuzeti kontrolu nad svojim zivotom i bebom. Pusti srce, prokucat ce kad bude spremno!


Pozdrav cure svima!
Čitam Vas i tolikooo mi je drago što su se lijepe stvari izdogađale i smješkam se dok čitam. 
Nivesa, , Yummy_mummy ti je dala ovdje najbolji mogući savjet.... Vjeruj svom majčinskom instinktu i mazi svoj trbuh i šalji mu pozitivne emocije, pričekaj još malo i sve će biti dobro! Medicinari su ovdje da nam pomognu i ima stručnjaka, ali su često metode i zahvati katastrofa, za razliku od medicine vani. Kod nas često predlažu rezanje, vađenje i prekidanje nečega, bez da se uzima u obzir individualan razvoj i tijek... a svi smo jedinstveni. Nemoj se opterećivat liječničkim prognozama, ne boj se jednostavno! Ja vjerujem u takve bebe, pa daj please i ti vjeruj u svoje dijete!  :Heart:  :grouphug:

----------


## Merienn

Cure moje...imam 36.9 temperaturu...jeli to tipično prije nego dođe menga ili me čeka plus za koji dan?

----------


## KrisZg

> Cure moje...imam 36.9 temperaturu...jeli to tipično prije nego dođe menga ili me čeka plus za koji dan?


Ukoliko nisi mjerila bazalnu, ujutro...ne znaci previse.Dolazak menge obicno prati pad temp ali bazalne.Drzim fige!

----------


## Merienn

Hvala ti Kriszg... :Wink: ...laku noc i lijepi snovi svima

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala vam cure na velikim zeljama. Makar se vise ne nadam previse. Imam osjecaj kao da cu dobiti mengu, tako da su mi sva nadanja nekako pala u vodu. Ne znam sto je uzrok ovim mucninama i povecanom umoru.. Mozda vo ludo vrijeme samo utjece na moje zdravlje, a ja mislim da su simptomi trudnoce. Molim se Bogu za cudo da sogorica ipak ne stigne i da vidim stura jedan, pa makar blijedi +

----------


## ivekica

Dobro jutro svima  :Smile:  ajmo na kavicu, čaj, kakao.
Yummy, dok ne dođe vještica, vjerujemo u tvoj plusic.

----------


## bubicazubica

nivesa-kako su ti cure rekle,nemoj se previše opterećivati...misli samo pozitivno,tako će i biti,jer drugačije ne možeš nikako utjecati na nikakav ishod...sad si trudna,tako će i biti i sljedećih...koliko ono 7 i pol,-8 mj. :Smile: 
yummi-čekamo skupa s tobom,i pokaži nam taj +-ić!!!
pridružujem se tvojim nazovimo ih tako"mučninama"...od nedjelje imam neki uh bljak osjećaj,kao da mi je nakakva kugla u želucu...pogotovo u večernjim i sad jutarnjim satima...a pouzdano znam da nisam trudna(mislim pred 15 d bila punkcija 3 prazna folikula,znači nema js...jedino su se mogli nekako magijom stvorit dva dana kasnije :Laughing: 
 :Coffee:  za sve drage cure za što ljepši i uspješniji dan!!!

----------


## Merienn

Dobro jutro svima...ja isto imam opak osjećaj da vještica stiže...grrr...svako malo visim u wc jer dobijem osjećaj da je krenula...a živi bili pa vidili  :Joggler:

----------


## nivesa

Jutro! Cekam Yummy tvoj +!!

----------


## zadarmamica

> Hvala vam cure na velikim zeljama. Makar se vise ne nadam previse. Imam osjecaj kao da cu dobiti mengu, tako da su mi sva nadanja nekako pala u vodu. Ne znam sto je uzrok ovim mucninama i povecanom umoru.. Mozda vo ludo vrijeme samo utjece na moje zdravlje, a ja mislim da su simptomi trudnoce. Molim se Bogu za cudo da sogorica ipak ne stigne i da vidim stura jedan, pa makar blijedi +


Ja sam do jucer imala jake menstrualne bolove.tako da je i to jedan od simptoma  :Smile:

----------


## stork

Ajmoooo plusić na sunce  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyB

Jutro svima  :Smile: 

Za Yummi i veliki debeli plus +++++++++++ :fige: 

nivesa kako se držiš?

----------


## nivesa

Lady ne znam kaj bi rekla. Nekak sam cak ne ni nervozna vise nego zbunjena, od svih ti uzv i nalaza a opet nista ne znam... tako da mi ne preostaje nista osim cekanja.

----------


## tetagogolina

yummy čekamo

----------


## LadyB

> Lady ne znam kaj bi rekla. Nekak sam cak ne ni nervozna vise nego zbunjena, od svih ti uzv i nalaza a opet nista ne znam... tako da mi ne preostaje nista osim cekanja.


Mogu zamislit :/

----------


## nivesa

Pa di je ta Yummy sa rezultatima?? Mozd anije piskila?? Ajde Yummy!!!

----------


## Merienn

Ja isto cekam di je nestala....javi seee <3

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav curke! Hvala na lijepim zeljama. Na zalost, moram vas razocarati. Radila sam test i nisam prosla. Ocekujem sogoricu sad...
Jos nikad nisam imala ovakve simptome pms-a. Bila sam sigurna da sam trudna. Ne znam stvarno odakle ovaj umor, mucnine koje dolaze u naletima i zatvor/proljev u posljednjih tjedan i pol...  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## kudri

možda je prerano za test. koji ti je dpo

----------


## nivesa

a YM  :Sad:  bas sam si mislila da si t! A jbga ...ma bit ce iduci put...iako znam da te to nista ne tjesi...

----------


## kudri

YM, ako nije ovaj put, znaš da ćeš sa svojom dijagnozom brzo biti trudna...pa glavu gore

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Danas mi je 27 dc,  :Sad:

----------


## nivesa

YM ti imas inace redovite m. Mozda je jednostavno prerano. A i ako nije pa ti si superzena !!Iduci ciklus je tvoj!

----------


## nivesa

A usput i meni daj koje jajasce  :Smile:  ocito moja odbijaju suradnju!

----------


## kudri

nije bitan dc, već dpo...najranije 8-9dpo test super osjetljivosti pokaže plus. dakle, bitno je da se desi implantacija koja je cca 7dpo, a u nekim situacijama i kasnije. u tom slučaju, test će isto kasnije pokazati, ali mislim da cca 12-13dpo svaki test, ako je trudnoća, pokaže plus.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

A ne znam. Mozda doktor napravi krvnu pretragu. Vidjet cu. Bas sam razocarana...
nivesa, pa sto ce tebi moja jajasca? Pa ti si trudnica? Jedini je problem sto imas glupe doktore koji ti pricaju gluposti i strase te...pusti ti njih, iduce ljeto cu te podsjetiti na tvoje panicarenje sa trudnocom kad pocnes panicariti sa kolicinom mlijeka, bolnim bradavicama isl...

----------


## Merienn

Možda je stvarno prerano... :Sad: ...baš mi je krivo ako nisi uspjela...ma ako nije sad plus biti će sljedeći put..glavu gore  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> A ne znam. Mozda doktor napravi krvnu pretragu. Vidjet cu. Bas sam razocarana...
> nivesa, pa sto ce tebi moja jajasca? Pa ti si trudnica? Jedini je problem sto imas glupe doktore koji ti pricaju gluposti i strase te...pusti ti njih, iduce ljeto cu te podsjetiti na tvoje panicarenje sa trudnocom kad pocnes panicariti sa kolicinom mlijeka, bolnim bradavicama isl...


 :Smile:  Nadam se da cu se svemu ovome smijati za koji mjesec!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

A ne znam. Prije trudnoce sa kceri mi je ciklus bio svaka 26 dana. Napravila sam test na 26 dc. Cak nisam koristila prvi jutarnji urin i bio je pozitivan. Ne znam... Ali eto, moram biti zahvalna sto imam vec jedno zdravo, veselo, pametno i dobro dijete...za pozeljeti...

----------


## nivesa

> A ne znam. Mozda doktor napravi krvnu pretragu. Vidjet cu. Bas sam razocarana...
> nivesa, pa sto ce tebi moja jajasca? Pa ti si trudnica? Jedini je problem sto imas glupe doktore koji ti pricaju gluposti i strase te...pusti ti njih, iduce ljeto cu te podsjetiti na tvoje panicarenje sa trudnocom kad pocnes panicariti sa kolicinom mlijeka, bolnim bradavicama isl...


i da javi kaj je rekao dr. mozda ga uspijes nazicat pretragu  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Nadam se da cu se svemu ovome smijati za koji mjesec!


I hocemo! A doktori ce se morati ispricavati zbog zastrasivanja  :Smile:

----------


## nivesa

> I hocemo! A doktori ce se morati ispricavati zbog zastrasivanja


hahahhaha draga moja ovdje se dr ne ispricavaju!!!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Rekla sam ti draga moja da zivis u pogresnoj drzavi i da odmah emigriras...ne znam sto cekas...

----------


## nivesa

Nekakvu priliku....

----------


## nivesa

Prije svega posao za mm...

----------


## nivesa

Jutros sam sanjala u nekom polusnu da povracam na tramvajakoj stanici. Kad sam se trgnula iz sna skuzim da mi je stvarno muka . Ostala sam lezat da se smiri mucnina. Nadam se da je to dobar znak

----------


## ivana.sky

Jamimami  :Love:

----------


## Petticoat

Curke citam vas, bas ste mi simpa, cestitam na plusicima!y.m. moram priznat da sam se od jutra par puta logirala samo da vidim sta ces pisnut :Smile:  Nekako vjerujem da je jos rano za plusic.Drzim fige da sam u pravu.Pridruzit cu vam se cim se rjesim Ureaplasme a za sada vam mogu nazdravit jedino s antibioticima  :Smile: pozdrav

----------


## nivesa

Ym javi se

----------


## zadarmamica

> Ym javi se


Pustimo zenu u miru nek malo odmori i razbistri misli.

----------


## nivesa

Neka ona odmara sam nek javi kaj dr kaze

----------


## ivekica

Yummy, baš mi je žao zbog testa, ali u drugu ruku, rano je za njega. Nikad ne znaš. Zamisli želju,možda se čudo dosađuje  :Smile:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Pozdrav drage moje. Eto me od doktorice i iz shoppinga. Doktorica kaze da su ovo vrlo neuobicajeni simptomi za pms i da njoj to "srdi" na trudnocu. Kaze da je test ucinjen rano tako da moze biti lazno negativan. Misli da bi test trebala ponoviti par dana nakon (ukoliko) menga izostane. Isto tako kaze da sam mozda stvarno ostala trudna, ali s obzirom na moju proslost i biokemijske, plod je umro rano i tijelo je prestalo proizvoditi trudnicke hormone. Kaze da nema smisla raditi ikakve dodatne testove, jer ako jesam trudna, to cu znati za nekoliko dana, a ako nisam, radili smo ih bezveze...eto...

----------


## ivana.sky

Jami  :fige:   :fige:  molim se da je samo bilo rano...

----------


## Merienn

I ja se isto nadam da je ipak bilo prerano..strpi se jos koji dan i sigurno ce biti sve okej...

----------


## nivesa

Cekamo Yummy .....nada umire posljednja!

----------


## LadyB

> Pozdrav drage moje. Eto me od doktorice i iz shoppinga. Doktorica kaze da su ovo vrlo neuobicajeni simptomi za pms i da njoj to "srdi" na trudnocu. Kaze da je test ucinjen rano tako da moze biti lazno negativan. Misli da bi test trebala ponoviti par dana nakon (ukoliko) menga izostane. Isto tako kaze da sam mozda stvarno ostala trudna, ali s obzirom na moju proslost i biokemijske, plod je umro rano i tijelo je prestalo proizvoditi trudnicke hormone. Kaze da nema smisla raditi ikakve dodatne testove, jer ako jesam trudna, to cu znati za nekoliko dana, a ako nisam, radili smo ih bezveze...eto...


Eh da..strpljenje nam nije jaca strana.. Ja se.nakon biokemijske grozim iduceg testiranja a znam da necu izdrzat cekati da prode cijeli tjedan kasnjenja :/

Jos uvijek imam tu i tamo koju tamniju kap na ulosku,da li vec mogu na ultrazvuk ilo da cekam dok bude sve cisto ko sunce?  :Wink:

----------


## nivesa

Pa ja mislim da mozes  . Inace narucuju na 8 dc tak da...

----------


## Merienn

Ja sam ukomirana, prelezala cijelu vecer ko truplo na kaucu :-O...laku noc cure

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Hvala cure, i ja se nadam, ali znate kako za nadu kazu: da je dobar dorucak ali losa vecera...zelim vam svima laku noc...

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutrooo cure.
Samo pozitivno.

----------


## nivesa

Jutro curke. Koji uzas od vremena! FUJ

----------


## Merienn

Dobro jutro...kako ste sve? Ima kakvih promjena? Kod mene kao da su mi svi simptomi nestali, nevjerojatno, trbuh kao da je splasnuo, cice ništa, osjećam se dobro,pa nemam pojma, možda sam samo meteoropat a ne trudnica  :Cekam:  ...M još ne stiže, 26 dc...

----------


## nivesa

Merienn ja si jos uvijek stalno provjeravam cice. Da li su naotecene ili ne ..kolke su...boju bradavica sve! Najprije ces skuzit po bradavicama. Boja im se promjeni...

----------


## tetagogolina

:Bye:  na ovo grozno kišno i vjetrovito jutro

Moje bradavice nisu promijenile boju, uvijek su iste  :Embarassed:

----------


## zadarmamica

To sa bradavicama obicna glupost.i svekrva mi je dosadila stim.
Moje se nisu promjenile.

----------


## stork

Ni moje. I cice su mi nekak prazne, samo su mrvu narasle (vidim po grudnjaku) i malo bole sa strane ujutro i navečer. To mi je full čudno, a u prethodne 2 neuspjele T htjele su se rasprsnuti, bile su vruće i tvrde k'o 2 kamena.

----------


## zadarmamica

Moje su pune i kipe sa svih strana.i bole.
Dokt mi rekla uzv dojki kontrola za 8mj jer imam dvije ciste.ali nista od kontrole...nadam se da cu ovaj put uspiti dojiti.

----------


## Merienn

Ja ću u petak napokon napravit test pa kako bude, naravno ako dotad ne dođe M. Čula sam i za promjene za bradavicama i to od puno njih, a opet sve je nekako individualno, kako kome, ne bi baš rekla da su to gluposti, svaka žena reagira drugačije, neki simptomi su se pojavili kod većine pa se zato smatraju relevantnima (iako ne moraju biti prisutni ali eto). Ja sam recimo bila uvjerena prije 2 mjeseca da je to to, apsolutno svi simptomi, ma čak sam i povraćala, a ono ništa....možda me samo jednom iznenadi, ko će ga znati.

----------


## tetagogolina

> Dokt mi rekla uzv dojki kontrola za 8mj jer imam dvije ciste.ali nista od kontrole...nadam se da cu ovaj put uspiti dojiti.


I meni!!! Ja imam na svakoj po jednu cistu  :Rolling Eyes: , znači kontrola ništa već molimo boga da dojenjem nestanu  :Grin:

----------


## nivesa

Meni su u prvoj t narasle za 3 broja valjda ...a sad vec jedva stanu u grudnjak. Bradavice su mi ful tamnije i izbocenije a i bolne . nekad imam osjecaj da mi cice iz nutra gore kao da je netko zapalio vatru.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> Meni su u prvoj t narasle za 3 broja valjda ...a sad vec jedva stanu u grudnjak. Bradavice su mi ful tamnije i izbocenije a i bolne . nekad imam osjecaj da mi cice iz nutra gore kao da je netko zapalio vatru.


tak je i meni, ali osim cica i laganih kotrakcija u podrucju zdjelice nemam vise nikakvih simptoma. cekam da dojde kusa, pa da zavrsim i taj ciklus....

----------


## nivesa

> tak je i meni, ali osim cica i laganih kotrakcija u podrucju zdjelice nemam vise nikakvih simptoma. cekam da dojde kusa, pa da zavrsim i taj ciklus....


A yummy....bas mi je zao....al mozda ipak ne dode

----------


## Yummy_mummy

eh da....ovo sam nasla na jutubu, pa vam saljem malo tajci pozitive  :Smile:  nadam se da se sve sjecate nje. ostala je ista:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lwy2XwOQmOA

----------


## ivekica

Pozdravljam vas sve! Nadam se da će vam vaši najdraži donijeti puno topline i popraviti ovo sivilo i hladnoću vani. Meni se spava, kljucam po stolu na poslu. Nema nikakvih simptoma. U nedjelju treba vještica.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

ivekica, izgleda da bumo se skupa cijedile, no kako tajci kaze: lose brisemo a dobro pisemo  :Smile: 
od danas kupujem puuuno gumica za brisanje  :Laughing:

----------


## ivekica

Hahaha  :Smile:  u dobru i zlu!
Ma ajde, nema mjesta osnivi, dok je glava na ramenima sve je lako. Imam osjećaj da smo do Božića sve trudne i da ćemo plusic slavit ispod bora. Zamisli sreću  :Smile:

----------


## ivekica

Nema mjesta panici*

----------


## nivesa

Nadam se da cemo sutra malac i ja zajedno imati otkucaje na 150  :Smile:  ja od nervoze

----------


## ludnica

bok cure...evo da se javim... i ja odbrojavam... želim i nadam se... 
Danas je 28DC (uvijek dolazi 27DC i točna je a danas nikako da stigne ...pa se nada pojavila)

pratim vas neko vrijeme pa držim fige nivesa  :Love:

----------


## MAMI 2

lista* za      22.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 



* zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  42 dc +* 
*hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 41 dc*
*yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 28 dc*
*merienn ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~27 dc**
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 26 dc*

odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 


ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~24 dc
kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~18 dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~16 dc
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14 dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~13 dc
sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 3 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Hej komadi!

Evo zadnje vrijeme sam u stisci s vremenom, na poslu ne mogu na komp, na nekim sam edukacijama, pa sam leteća.

Yummy nadam se da vještica neće stići.

*Mišice dobro došla u ljubičice!*

----------


## Yummy_mummy

mami2, rijeci ti se pozlatile, makar osjecam cijeli dan kao da cu dobiti svaki cas...
misice, vidim da si nam poljubicastila danas. sretno!

----------


## Yummy_mummy

uuuuu, mami2, bas vidim tvoj dc, pa ti mora da si vise nego spremna za akciju! i nestrpljiva anka skup s tobom. Samo navalite curke! I neka se stogod primi!

----------


## stork

Da fakat *nivesa* nek sutra kuca 150 da više možemo otvoriti to zajedničko odbrojavanje! Čekam te već skoro 2 tjedna! 
*zm* kad si rekla da ideš dr pa da i tebe pričekamo?

----------


## tetagogolina

> Da fakat *nivesa* nek sutra kuca 150 da više možemo otvoriti to zajedničko odbrojavanje! Čekam te već skoro 2 tjedna! 
> *zm* kad si rekla da ideš dr pa da i tebe pričekamo?


Čekajte i meneeeeeeeee, zm i ja idemo u petak  :Klap:

----------


## nivesa

Stork daj Boze da bude pa cemo zanedno!!

----------


## nivesa

Koliko si ti sad t?

----------


## tetagogolina

> Stork daj Boze da bude pa cemo zanedno!!


bit će, bit će   :Heart:

----------


## bubekica

tetagogolina, nazalost, forumasice koje ostanu trudne iz mpo ne mogu na listu na prije zaceca pa onda ne mogu ni otvoriti svoje odbrojavanje na ovom podforumu.
Nase mjesto je na "onom drugom" odbrojavanju.

----------


## nivesa

Ma mislila je ona na stork i mene.

----------


## tetagogolina

> tetagogolina, nazalost, forumasice koje ostanu trudne iz mpo ne mogu na listu na prije zaceca pa onda ne mogu ni otvoriti svoje odbrojavanje na ovom podforumu.
> Nase mjesto je na "onom drugom" odbrojavanju.


Hahahaha, vidila sam da je nivesa na svim podforumima, pa i na potpomognutoj pa računam da svi svugdje šetaju  :Razz:

----------


## nivesa

Ja sam ti uvjek po svuda. Pa neki od nas setaju ali ua odbrojavanja na ovom pdfu mora bit spontana t. A sa komentarima i pitanjima uvijek mozes svugdje. Tako se najbolje informiras i uvijek nekaj naucis

----------


## <mišica>

hvala cure na dobrodošlici, potajno se nadam...

----------


## zadarmamica

Ubacite i mene u to odbrojavanje.ili moram cekati srce...
Nekuzim se u to vase otvaranje i tko otvara i koje su to brojke u naslovu
Hahaha

----------


## bubekica

zadarmamica, ti vec jesi na odbrojavanju, na listi si, i kad odlucis otvaras svoje odbrojavanje (novu temu).

----------


## nivesa

Onda te cekamo zadarmamica

----------


## Merienn

Ja čekam petak...zasad ništa....nikakvih simptoma ničega...otupila sam

----------


## nivesa

Merien....nadam se da ce bit + a ne m...

----------


## nivesa

> Ubacite i mene u to odbrojavanje.ili moram cekati srce...
> Nekuzim se u to vase otvaranje i tko otvara i koje su to brojke u naslovu
> Hahaha


ZM ne moras cekati...mozes ti odmah otvorit. Stork je meni rekla da me ceka jer ja ne zelim dok ne vidim srceko...
Nadam se da ce to bit sutra...

----------


## zadarmamica

> zadarmamica, ti vec jesi na odbrojavanju, na listi si, i kad odlucis otvaras svoje odbrojavanje (novu temu).


Znam da sam na listi.samobovaj dio da nove trudnice otvaraju odbrojavanje nisam kuzila.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Podrav curke, eto, meni sogorice jos uvijek nema....da me barem zaobidje....
Vecersa sam dozivjela jednu neobicnu dogodovstinu sa kceri. Bili smo u piceriji i kcer je uzela bojice, papir i rekla da crta tortu za rodendan. Ja sam pitala tko ima rodjendan, ona meni da konobarica ima. Totalno smo ignorirali njezine price, onda se ona ustala do stola, otisla do konobarice, dala joj crtez i rekla: sretan rodendan! nacrtala sam ti tortu. KOnobarica je ostala zabezeknuta i rekla nam da joj je jucer bio rodendan....

----------


## nivesa

!!! Tvoja mala je cudo! Mozda je vidovita ! Hahaha mogu zamislit vase face

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Je! Odmah sam ju pitala imam li bebu u stomaku.  :Laughing: 
rekla je da imam...ne znam jer to vidovitost ili mala govori sto keva hoce cuti...

----------


## zadarmamica

Hahaha koja kraljica

----------


## nivesa

> Je! Odmah sam ju pitala imam li bebu u stomaku. 
> rekla je da imam...ne znam jer to vidovitost ili mala govori sto keva hoce cuti...


Bitno da kaze kaj ti hoces cut!  Znaci da ti zeli udovoljiz! I da je mozda beba na putu  :Wink:

----------


## Merienn

I ja se nadam plusu..nivesa sretno sutra...želim vam laku noc i lijepe snove  :Kiss:

----------


## ivana.sky

> Podrav curke, eto, meni sogorice jos uvijek nema....da me barem zaobidje....
> Vecersa sam dozivjela jednu neobicnu dogodovstinu sa kceri. Bili smo u piceriji i kcer je uzela bojice, papir i rekla da crta tortu za rodendan. Ja sam pitala tko ima rodjendan, ona meni da konobarica ima. Totalno smo ignorirali njezine price, onda se ona ustala do stola, otisla do konobarice, dala joj crtez i rekla: sretan rodendan! nacrtala sam ti tortu. KOnobarica je ostala zabezeknuta i rekla nam da joj je jucer bio rodendan....


 :Shock:  woooow  :Wink:  drzim fige da sogorica ni ne dodje!

----------


## MAMI 2

lista* za      23.10.2014.  *   :grouphug: 
*~~**~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~* 

* (ne)čekalice:*  :Heart:  :Heart:  :Heart: 



* zadarmamica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  43 dc +* 
*hellokitty ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 42 dc*
*yummy_mummy ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 29 dc*
*merienn ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~28 dc**
<mišica> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 27 dc*
*ivekica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~25 dc*

odbrojavalice:  :Cool: 


kudri ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19 dc
šiškica ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~19 dc
orange80 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~17 dc
nestrpljiva anka ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~15 dc
mami2 ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~14 dc
sunshine ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ 4 dc

----------


## MAMI 2

Jutro!

Kavicaaa je kuhana!

*Ivekica dobro došla u ljubičice!*

Nivesa ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~!

----------


## zadarmamica

Jutrooo

----------


## bubicazubica

samo kratak pozdrav i punooooo dobrih vibri za sve vas!!!!!!!!!!
a posebno nivesi...yummi-ci,..merien...i svima vama koje nisam uspjela nabrojati!!!!!!!!

----------


## ivekica

Yummy, malena ti je čudo!!!  :Smile: 
Mami, hvala. Daj bože da se zadržim u ljubičicama  :Smile:  a ti uskoro u akciju? 
Merienn, polako. Pričekaj koji dan. Onda yummy, ti i ja skupa radimo test  :Smile: 

Bole me mišići nogu, spava mi se. Hm hm. Neću se nadat. Gdje je velika nada, veliko je i razočaranje. 

Puse svima, posebno Nivesi! Svi napeto očekujemo srceko i dočekat ćemo!

----------


## Petticoat

Curke bas ste mi simpa, svakodnevno vas citam, napeto, napeto :Smile: drzim fige za plusice, Nivesa cekamo da nam javis dobre vijesti

----------


## žužy

*nivesa*,evo još malko ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~  ~~~~~~~ za  :Heart:  !

----------


## ludnica

bok curke... držim fige za plus. Moj je eto ipak pobjegao... došla je danas.
nadam se da će netko drugi imati više sreće ... Yummy?

----------


## nivesa

Evo me drage moje....nemam dobrih vjesti...plod isti kao u pon...beta danas 19 780...cekam dr da mi javi termin za kiretazu....

----------


## KrisZg

Nivesa, zao mi je

----------


## ludnica

Žao mi je Nivesa

----------


## MAMI 2

Nivesa žao mi je draga,nemam riječi.
Ne bi htjela filozofirati, i znam da je teško biti pozitivan, ali uspjela si sada i opet ćeš,a ako već mora ovako biti bolje sada nego kasnije.
Grlim te...

----------


## žužy

Ajoj *nivesa* draga,jako mi je žao..nemam riječi,drži se.  :Sad:  :Love:

----------


## bubekica

Zao mi je nivesa...
Grlim.

----------


## zadarmamica

Ajmee.nivesa drzi se

----------


## kudri

žao mi je... :Sad:

----------


## LadyB

Draga Nivesa..nemam rijeci i znam da te ne mozemo utjesit,al tu smo za tebe...

----------


## tetagogolina

*Nivesa*   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ivekica

Nivesa žao mi je!

----------


## Petticoat

Nivesa, zao mi  :Sad:  Bas mi je zao :Sad:   :Sad:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Nivesa, zao mi je...  :grouphug: 

Curke, eto da vam saljem svoj update! Inace mi je sogorica tocna ko sat, svaka 28 dana. Eto, danas sam 29. dan. Radila sam opet test, bio je negativan, ali kad sam slucajno pogledala par sati kasnije, vidjela sam jako blijedu crtu. Tko je sad tu pametan? Pricala sam danas sa frendicom koja radi u bolnici. Kaze da nekim zenama treba dulje izostati menga kako bi test bio pozitivan. Isto je tako napomenula da trenutno vlada neki virus i da su sumptomi slicni kao u ranoj trudnoci i da su 4 njene kolegice mislile da su trudne i isle raditi test (bio je negativan) tako da kaze da se ne nadam, ali da pricekam...hm...
Ova nada mi nekako pocinje imati gorak okus...

----------


## ludnica

Yummy a tko zna možda ipak upali :mrgreen

----------


## Petticoat

Rekla sam ja da je rano za test, meni je na 31. Dan ciklusa isto bila jsko, jako blijeda crtica , malte ne jedva vidljiva i kada sam radila nakon pet dana na 36.d.c. Isto je bila blijeda malo tamnija nego prvi test ali ne onak kako bi trebalo, a bila sam trudna cijelo vrijeme

----------


## kudri

a niš, pišaj sutra opet :Smile:

----------


## bubekica

super mi je kak svaka od nas "slucajno" pogleda test nakon par sati  :Laughing: 
YM ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za testic!

----------


## kudri

da, slučajno, kopajući iz smeća :Smile:  ja sam jednom iz vreće smeća koja je već na hodniku stajala da je bacim, vadila test van i neletio susjed...eh, sramote

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> super mi je kak svaka od nas "slucajno" pogleda test nakon par sati 
> YM ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ za testic!


Pa da vidim da nije gospodin promijenio misljenje. Kaze mi frendica da kupim clearblue. Kazem ja njoj da necu dati 100 kn za glupi test pa da mi ispadne negativno. Jedino dajem pare za dobre vijesti  :Laughing:

----------


## Petticoat

Gledala sam u njega ko u Boga dok se nije pojavila crtica :Smile: , iz svih kuteva sam ga gledala: ) isto kao i prosli mjesec dok smo jos mogli radit na bebacu, sam radila test kada mi je prvi dan kasnila i nista, niti iz kojeg kuta crtica. Gledala sam ga ne znam koliko puta nakon toga i jos uvijek mi je u ladici, necu ni rec da sam nakon toga u par dana napravila jos tri testa jer ni jedan nije bio kao ispravan :/ a necu ni rec da sam dobila i nakon toga isla radit test jer kao ima i slucaja kada zene normalno imaju a trudne, pa reko mozda sam i ja jedna od njih. Ah ta zelja ce me izludit, nego sada sam bar mjesec dana bez tog stresa, nazalost ili na srecu da malo predahnem

----------


## bubekica

*YM* ima li kod vas testa first response? meni taj najdrazi...

----------


## nivesa

Ym gravignost mini??? On najbolje pokaze

----------


## ivekica

Koliko taj gravignost košta?

Yummy dušo, rekla sam ti. Pričekaj tri dana pa radimo skupa  :Smile:

----------


## ivekica

Nasla sam. Oko 15 kn

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Curke, ja vam koristim najjeftiniji test koji ovdje kosta 0,75p. Necu ja u urin svoj umakati nesto sto sam platila 12-13 funti :Laughing: 
nego jos nesto sam primijetila, iscijedak mi je proziran, rastezljiv i sluzav. Inace mi je prije menge uvijek zut i gust. Zna li neka od vas ista o tome?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

> *YM* ima li kod vas testa first response? meni taj najdrazi...


imamo ga, ali cemu pare trositi pa da mi minus pokae. Pa tuzila bi proizvodjaca!
Kad bacam pare ima da vidim +  :Laughing:

----------


## Yummy_mummy

ja se s ovim testom druzim. taj je skorom pa djabe:
http://www.chemistdirect.co.uk/sures...id_55958636041

----------


## bubekica

moji su ovi
http://www.amazon.com/Wondfo-Pregnan.../dp/B0002YIQEQ

----------


## nivesa

I ovaj gravignost mini...tu je 15 kn

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Sad citam da je 1st response najbolji, idem vidjet cijenu pa javim hocu li ili necu kupiti

----------


## Yummy_mummy

bubek, ovaj tvoj test je treci po redu od najboljih testova

----------


## bubekica

a koji je drugi?  :Smile:

----------


## zadarmamica

> Curke, ja vam koristim najjeftiniji test koji ovdje kosta 0,75p. Necu ja u urin svoj umakati nesto sto sam platila 12-13 funti
> nego jos nesto sam primijetila, iscijedak mi je proziran, rastezljiv i sluzav. Inace mi je prije menge uvijek zut i gust. Zna li neka od vas ista o tome?


Iscjedak je bio i meni.a evo krenila i trudnicka glavobolja.

----------


## Yummy_mummy

drugi je clearblue
first response je jeftiniji od cb
6,50 funti

----------


## bubekica

meni je, ponovit cu 100ti put kao papagaj, clearblue koma, zbog evaporacijske linije koja mi se pojavila svaki put kad sam radila taj test. kod CB je ta evaporacijska specificnog izgleda i zato na nju upozoravam nasiroko i nadugacko po raznim temama ovog foruma.

----------


## nivesa

> meni je, ponovit cu 100ti put kao papagaj, clearblue koma, zbog evaporacijske linije koja mi se pojavila svaki put kad sam radila taj test. kod CB je ta evaporacijska specificnog izgleda i zato na nju upozoravam nasiroko i nadugacko po raznim temama ovog foruma.


X ko kuca

----------


## LadyB

I meni su se pojavili blagi obrisi na testu 3.dan kasnjenja alo nazalost bila je to biokemijska t.

Danas obavljen ultrazvuk i sve super nakon biokem.t. ciklus ide normalno a ovulacija ce po ginekologu vec za 3-4 dana

----------


## tetagogolina

clearblue compact kod nas košta 34kn i meni je odmah dok sam još pišuckala po njemu obojao i drugu crticu(svijetlu, ali vidljivu), a za par dana sam kupila onaj digitalni cb i cijena mu je 64kn, tako da sam ja zadovoljna cb-om  :Embarassed:

----------


## stork

*nivesa*  :Love: 
*zadarmamica* otvaramo?

----------


## zadarmamica

> *nivesa* 
> *zadarmamica* otvaramo?


Moze.aj ti otvori.
Ili moram cekat srce...jel to pravilo.

Sto se mene tice mozes.pozitivna sam i opustena i ne zamaram se.tako mi je bolje.sto mi bog da da.

----------


## stork

Ne moraš čekati srce, ali eto ja sam ba solidarna prema nivesi. Idem sad to probati skužiti, sebe bum napisala prvu jer je moj plusić bio prije  :Razz:

----------


## stork

Gotove smo ovdje!
Otvorile smo novo odbrojavanje!
Selimo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Merienn

Evo ja bila off cijeli dan pa tek sad citam sve od jutra...nivesa bas mi je milo...drzi se...i ne odustaj...ja se eto priblizavam svom danu, sutra kupujem test i pišam pa sta bude...simptoma nigdje....nit sto boli nit smeta...

----------

